#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-15
<zhangyang> anyone here?
<muep> ei ketään
<zhangyang> = =
<muep> zhangyang: note that this is the primary Finnish-speaking Ubuntu support channel on Freenode
<tommis> kuinka saan gnome paneelin taustakuvan skaalautumaan?
<tommis> tai miten voin ottaa sen kokonaan pois vaihtamatta teemaa
<tabasko> tommis, kopioi teema kotikansion .themes hakemistoon
<tabasko> esim ambience
<tabasko> cp -R /usr/share/themes/Ambience ~/.themes
<tabasko> sitten editoi ~/.themes/Ambience/gtk-2.0/apps/gnome-panel.rc
<tommis> ambiancea justiin käytän
<tommis> mutta paneelia piti suurentaa jotta näyttäis hyvältä
<tabasko> # bg_pixmap[NORMAL] = "img/panel.png"
<tabasko> ton kommentoi pois ja käynnistää gnome-panelin uusiksi, niin ei ole tautakuvaa
<tabasko> tai sitten laitat ton "img/panel.png" ohjaamaan johonkin komeempaan taustakuvaan :)
<tabasko> ambience paneeli kyllä näyttää rumalta jos sitä alkaa kasvattaa
<tabasko> varmaan gnome-look.orgista saattaisi löytyä nätimpiä tai skaalautuvampia paneelikuvia
<Xander> morjesta
<Xander> pitäis saada outlook expressistä sähköpostit, windows 7 mail ohjelmaan. onko kellään hyviä ideoita miten saan tän hoidettua? 7 käyttis on 64 bittinen
<Xander> ja xp on 32bittiinen
<czr_> Xander, hieman vaara kanava
<czr_> kokeile offtopicia
<Xander> nyt vaan pitäis saada, äkkiä toi sähköposti systeemi toimimaan
<Xander> no
<Xander> ??????????????????
<muep> neuvottiin jo
<Xander> just just
<muep> jos on kiire, niin tuskin kannattaa yöllä haeskella apua suomalaiselta irc-kanavalta jonka aihepiiri on ihan muu
<muep> esim. googlea voi käyttää, tai IRCistä kurkkia kanavia joiden nimessä on windows, microsoft, outlook jne
<Xander> joo pitäiskö puhuu joittenkin singaporelaisten kaa ja unisten jenkkien kaa
<Xander> ?
<Sysi> jos niillä ois vaikka tietoa
<muep> täällä läsnäolevilla ei näytä olevan
<Ledi> Hop
<Ledi> Tuli hommattua tuollainen Anysee E30 Combo Plus. En vaan saa sitä wörkkimään..
<ighea_> lyöt sen kiinni puhtaaltaan ja katsot dmesg:n viimeisiä rivejä
<Sysi> ttuosta kamppeesta tais olla foorumilla juttua ihan hyvin
<ighea_> no hra. crope on sen ajurit kirjoitellut omaksi huviksensa niin jos jostain syystä se laitteesi ei oikeasti toimi, eikä aan kyse ole viallisesti määritellyistä katseluohjelman asetuksista niin itkua siihen suuntaan
<ighea_> todennäköisesti kyse on jälkimmäisestä
<ighea_> jaa se meni jo aikaa sitten
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-16
<Randeliininkake> Terve, ubuntu kysyy jatkuvasti minulta salasanaa esim. kun aion asentaa päivityksiä tai ohjelmia. Mitä teen?
<mjr> annat salasanasi
<Randeliininkake> mjr: Olen tehnyt niin mutta se on ärsyttävää
<Randeliininkake> Pahempi kuin Windodowsin käyttäjienvalvonta
<Randeliininkake> Haluan sen pois, tietoturvasta ei ole huolta sillä kone on ihan vain yksityinen
<Newa> yksi tapa on ajastaa päivitykset pyörimään rootin tunnarilla: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1030933.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hc81z -> [all variants] Install Updates with no Password [Archive]  - Ubuntu Forums
<Randeliininkake> tutkitaampa...
<Newa> tarkemmin sanottuna synaptic package manager ja updates -välilehti
<Randeliininkake> :) kiitos, jos on muita ideoita niin otan vastaan
<jjo> tietoturvasta on aina huolta jos kone on kiinni netissä
<Randeliininkake> Niin mutta rautapalomuuri on ja softa kunnossa niin uskon että kaikki on hyvin
<Randeliininkake> Tänään pääseekin suostuttelemaan koulua siirtymään ubuntuun
<Randeliininkake> tilanne näyttää hyvältä
<czr> Randeliininkake, rautapalomuuri?
<czr> mitas ne sellaiset on? :-)
<Sysi> piuha poikki? :P
<czr> tai 4mm teraslevy piuhan lapi ehka.
<Randeliininkake> jees
<Randeliininkake> sit siinä on synapsi
<Randeliininkake> mutta nyt tuputtamaan ubuntua, koulussa on vista ja office 97 D: --->
<jjo> onkohan tuo nyt oikea henkilö tuputtamaan ubuntua...
<Sysi> tuputtaminen ei oo oikea tapa
<jjo> sekin tietysti
<Newa> sananvalinnat vähän sinnepäin, mutta tekemällä oppii
<jjo> oppii toki, mutta minusta ensin kannattaa opetella "miten" ja "miksi" ennen kuin alkaa myymän tuotetta muille
<Newa> juh. rautapiuha poikki -vitsailuista tosin ei paljoa opi
<Sysi> ei kuulostanu koulun nykynen systeemikää erityisen fiksulta
<Newa> muuta kuin että "ehkä ymmärrykseni tästä aiheesta ei ollut ihan täydellinen, mutta näiltä tyypeiltä ei kannata kysyä tarkennuksia koska joudun naurunalaiseksi"
<tale> Suomessahan on paikallisia käyttäjäkerhoja siellä täällä ympäri maan, sitä kautta voi löytää Ubuntuun perehtyneen henkilön esittelemään Ubuntua koulussa. Jos ei itse tunne olevansa pätevä tehtävään.
<tsaknorris> away
<tsaknorris> toi randeliinin kake halus varmaankin sudoersin kautta lisää potkua synaptic:iin?
<tsaknorris> ettei tarvii salasanaa :)
<tsaknorris> tai noin mä ton tulkitsin :D
<Sysi> oishan tuon visudolla voinu toki tehä
<czr> Newa, itseasiassa kysymykseni lahinna koski rautapalomuuria, et mika oli kyseessa.
<czr> ne on senverran harvinaisia nykyisin
<muep> mutta eipä se sudo-salasana niin kauheasti suojaa muilta kuin semmoisilta millä on joku lyhytaikainen (esim. wc-käynnin mittainen) pääsy esim. työpöytäsessioon tai auki jääneeseen terminaaliin
<muep> jos saa tunnuksen oikeasti ajan kanssa kaapattua, niin yleensä voi saada sen sudosalasanankin noukittua sieltä, jos siinä semmoinen on
<Sysi> missähän gtk-filedialogin sivupalkin kirjanmerkkejä sais muokattua/poistettua?
<IhqTzup> nautiluksen kautta?
<IhqTzup> kirjanmerkit -> muokkaa kirjanmerkkejä
<Sysi> ei oo nautilusta
<Sysi> hmm, gconf-editor
<Sysi> eiku onko tuo nuin fiksu
<Sysi> laittaa nfs:n yli olevat kaikki osiot
<IhqTzup> noniin!
<IhqTzup> gconf-editorilla sai sillee että appletteja ei voi poistaa suoraan hiiren oikeella :P
<Sysi> gconf ♥
<Sysi> syitä olla käyttämättä gnomea
<IhqTzup> joo sillä kyllä pystyy tekemään melkein mitä vaan :P
<ighea_> jooh, mutta se on vähän vaikeesti peruskäyttäjän hamuttavissa
<ighea_> pitäisi olla järjestelmän asetuksissa joku "advanced" -nimuska jonka kautta tuo aukee
<ighea_> kun sitä toisinaan jopa tarvitsee :E
<czr> ehdotapa tuota gnomen kehittajille niin katsovat sua kyl pitkaan
<IhqTzup> :D
<czr> yritin tuota nuorempana useampaan otteeseen.
<Echramath> Mitähän se Unity nyt sitten tuo tullessaan, uskaltaisko sitä testata...
<muep> mikäs siinä gconfissa nyt ahdistaa?
<torde> osaisko joku kertoa, mikä oli netboon remixin toi ikkunamankeli? ilmeisesti se on siis eri ku toi unity mikä nykyään on
<Sysi> ihan gnome kai se
<Echramath> muep: No sehän on ihan paljasta rekisterienmölkytystä.
<muep> öh?
<muep> onko se jotenkin väärin että useammalla softalla on yhteinen konffiformaatti?
<Echramath> Etsi avain, keksi arvo?
<muep> useimmissa konffisysteemeissä on avaimia ja arvoja
<torde> Sysi: saaks gnomesta jotenkin kätevästi sen netbook remixin näkösen sitten?
<Echramath> Niin mutta ongelma on että olis ilmeisesti Väärin tehdä sillä käliä softiin.
<torde> Sysi: näköjään UNE on toi laucheri. itse itselleni vastaten =)
<muep> hmm? kyllähän gnomesoftissa on yleensä myös asetuskäli paikassa Muokkaa -> Asetukset
<muep> eikä se asetushierarkia sieltä käyttäjälle juuri näy
<Sysi> torde: maximus aukasee ikkunat aina isoina ilman reunoja
<muep> tai ei oikeastaan näy mitenkään
<muep> ellei käyttäjä vartavasten halua mennä jollain geneerisellä gconfkalulla kuten gconf-editorilla tai gconftool-2:lla värkkäämään
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<IhqTzup> muistaakos joku millä sai pois ton että kysyy salasanaa ku palaa susbendistä takasi?
<Sysi> powermanagerissa täppä tai näytönsäästäjän asetukset
<IhqTzup> ei oo
<Sysi> hmm
<IhqTzup> vai meinasitko tolla powermanagerilla "virransäästöä"?
<IhqTzup> vai gnome-power-manageria?
<Sysi> klikkaa kuvaketta paneelissa
<IhqTzup> joo siellä se ei ainakaan ole
<IhqTzup> sehän on siis juuri tämä "virransäästö"
<re-G> IhqTzup: jos on gnomesta kyse niin gconf-editorilla löytynee
<IhqTzup> mjuu
<IhqTzup> sieltähän se löyty
<tpls> onko ubuntulle tarjolla semmosta pdf-vieweriä joka osaa ottaa copypasten jostain pdf:n kuvasta?
<tpls> tämä document viewer oikein hanskaa sitä adoben softan tapaa et pystyy tekeen hiirella laatikon jonkun kuvan päälle ja sit kopsanaan sen leikepöydälle
<tpls> +ei
<tsaknorris> tpls pystyy
<tsaknorris> muistas nyt vaan sen softan nimen
<tpls> no, se ny ainaki toimaa et avaa tuon pdf:n gimpis ja siitä sitten jatkaa
<tsaknorris> mullahan oli jotain kuukausia sitten ongelmia pdf kanssa ja sit löysin sen softan jota täälläkin hehkutin
<tsaknorris> tää on eri tietsikka niin en voi vaan tarkistaa koneelta :D
<tsaknorris> se oli graafinen eikä siis cli pohjanen
<tsaknorris> pdf sana siinä oli
<Sysi> foxit pdfedit tjsp?
<tsaknorris> oiskohan ollu tuo pdfedot
<tsaknorris> edit
<Sysi> ehotuksia kevyeksi musasoittimeksi? audacious lajittelee vähän karkeasti
<pag> mpd + ncmpc -yhdistelmä on ainakin kevyt. :D
<Sysi> saunan jälkeen vois kokeilla moc:ia
<Sysi> mpd:lle ei äkkiseltään löytyny kivaa ui:ta, niitä kyllä ois aika paljo
<pag> sonata oli ainakin joskus ihan hyvä
<muep> tpls: okular osaa
<inz> Tietysti on myös pdfimages
<Sysi> ei toi moc oo semmonen..
<Sysi> mikähän oli se iLaulu/rytmiloota/JuK-tyylinen konsoliin
<Sysi> tai graafinen kevytki kelpais
<Sysi> olikohan joku mpd-client
<Sysi> oiskohan ollu tuo ncmpc
<Sysi> mpd ei vaikuta oikeen hyvältä ku on musat sshfs:n yli wlanilla
<Sysi> oliko joku foobar-like projekti?
<Iltsu> Sysi, löysin äkkiseltää tommosen ku lamip
<Iltsu> minkä pitäs olla foobar like
<Iltsu> tosin kotisivujen viimesi uutine o päivätty 21.4.2008
<Iltsu> ettei se taidakkaa olla oikee vastaus :P
<Sysi> mää en iteasiassa tykkää fubarista erityisemmin, sen kopiot näyttäis vielä kauheammilta
<Sysi> kai mää vaan laitan tuohon sen rytmilootan
<Sysi> quod libet ei oo koskaa tainnu vaan toimia
<Sysi> mur, ihan varma oon että oon nähny semmosen hyvän musasoittmimen konsoliin
<re-G> eikös kaikki konsolisoittimet oo hyviä
<Sysi> onko ykskää
<Sysi> mplayer tähän asti oikeestaan paras
<re-G> se on hyvä
<Sysi> mutta vähän rajalliset ominaisuudet
<re-G> minkä suhteen
<Iltsu> mikäs se yks ncurses pohjane oli
<re-G> vlc:hen saa ncurses-interfacen :)
<Sysi> re-G: sen suhteen mitä haluaa soittaa
<jjo> mocp on ainakin aika kiva
<Sysi> ei kyllä ollu
<jjo> mut kyl mä edelleen rytmilaatikkoa suosin
<re-G> Sysi: no eikös mplayer oo tyyliin monipuolisin formaattien tukemisessa
<Sysi> ois melkeen ok graaafisesti napsia fiut yksitellen soittolistalle mutta konsolissa ei toimi
<Sysi> re-G: mutta jos haluan soittaa jonku biisin ja sitte seuraavan biisin eri kansiosta
<jjo> orpheusta käytin joskus, mut kyl mocp voitti
<Sysi> semmonen itunes/rytmiloota/juk-soittolistan suodatus ois hakusessa
<Sysi> miksi vaatii jonku valtaisan blobin johonki niin yksinkertaseen
<re-G> Sysi: no sit konsoli ei välttämättä oo oikee vaihtoehto :) Tosin voithan aina tehä soittolistan tekstitiedostoon
<re-G> Sysi: koita sitä vlc:n ncurses-interfacea piruuttas
<Sysi> kelpais mulle semmonen graafinenki, jos ei syö tuota celeronia kokonaisena
<Sysi> vlc:ssä ei graafisenakaa pitäis ainakaa vielä olla mitää semmosta mitä haluaisin
<re-G> ok - mä painun tonne ->
<Sysi> hmm, ncmppc ehkä
<Sysi> *ncmccpp
<Sysi> onkohan tuo käyttöliittymältä samanlainen ku ncmpc
<Sysi> vissiin just haku erilainen
<tsaknorris> sysi haluat soittaa musiikkia konsolista käsin ja niin että sulla on soi sitte kokonainen playlist?
<tsaknorris> vai mikä oli se pointti tässä :)
<tsaknorris> mplayerissa ja vlc:ssä ainakin voi soittaa playlistejä hmmm.
<Sysi> haluan soittaa tietyn ehdon mukaisesti suodatettuna kaikkia löytyviä kappaleita
<tsaknorris> kyllä tuokin onnistuu, mutta ennenkun aletaan vääntämään scriptiä niin minäkin osallistun tuon ohjelman etsimiseen :)
<tsaknorris> tutkin just mitä xmms:llä saa aikaan
<Sysi> eikö audacious perustu xmms:ään
<tsaknorris> sitä just katon kun huomasin että xmmsää ei enää tehdä :)
<tpls> spotify kyl osaa suodattaa kappaleita... :)
<tsaknorris> toi auda tuntuu äkkisältää just oikeelta :)
<Sysi> spotify ei tykkää mun lokaalista musasta vissiin
<tsaknorris> -j, --show-jump-box             Display Jump to File dialog
<Sysi> etsiminen on eri
<tsaknorris> no koklaas tota
<tsaknorris> tossa on vaikka mitä optioneja
<Sysi> ei rytmilootalla näymmä oo ku 0.7 ladit
<Sysi> *load
<tsaknorris> eikö rhythmboxissa voi suodattaa tietyn ehdon mukaisesti?
<Sysi> siks mää käytän sitä
<Sysi> vois tehä ominaisuuspyynnon itunesistaki kadonneesta listaustyypistä "album by artist"
<Sysi> nykyään joko tai
<tsaknorris> vlc osaa etsiä artistin mukaan :)
<tsaknorris> testasin just :P
<Sysi> millä lailla ettiä?
<tsaknorris> playlististä suoraan search
<tsaknorris> annoin tiedostoille metadataa
<tsaknorris> ja osas löytää ne metadatat mitä halusin :)
<tsaknorris> mutta tässä tuli toinen kysymys mieleen
<tsaknorris> saako vlc:ssä jostain päälle drag & drop jos haluan vaikka lennosta lisätä eng subtitles
<tsaknorris> vai pitääkö aina mennä sen valikkoviidakon läpi?
<tsaknorris> se kun ei aina osaa tunnistaa itse oikeata tiedostoa
<tsaknorris> --sub-file <string>
<tsaknorris> tietty vois käynnistää consolin kautta
<tsaknorris> josta teen suoraan aliaksen tota varten :)
<tsaknorris> jospa
<Sysi> johki vartin pätkään ei yleensä tarvi subeja, pitempään jaksaa selata :P
<Iltsu> windowsis ainaki toimii ku drag&droppaa siihe ikkunaa vaa ne subit
<tsaknorris> hmmm no koklaan vielä jos tein jotain väärin
<tsaknorris> oho
<tsaknorris> nyt se sitte toimii :)
<tsaknorris> haluisin nautilukseen mahdollisuuden, että se hakemisto missä on, niin sen voisi avata suoraan terminaalissa
<tsaknorris> vähän kuin kde:n file browserissa oli joskus. Tai kai vielkin, en tiedä kun en kde enää käytä
<tsaknorris> nautilus-open-terminal
<tsaknorris> nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths
<tsaknorris> whupiii :)
<Sysi> thunarissa tulee vakiona tuo
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-17
<elias_> #ubuntu-fi
<elias_> moi
<tsaknorris> no moi moi
<Infection--> No mikä nyt oikein on kun ei tuo Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A1645 käynnisty usbilta?
<Infection--> Olisi mukavaa asentaa ubuntu koska dvd asema rikki
<Infection--> MD5 summat tarkistettu
<Sysi> mihin asti pääset?
<Infection--> ja tehty kahdella eri ohjelmalla tikut
<Sysi> pitäiskö sen osata bootata usbilta, ja onko asetettu tekemään niin
<snowfake> ootko vaihtanu biosista sen, vai boot menusta?
<snowfake> ja jotku muistitikut näkyy ihan kiintolevyinä
<Infection--> Sysi: Removable media on asetettu ensimmäiseksi mistä se käynnistää
<Sysi> yleensä pitäis olla ihan usb
<Sysi> joissaki bioseissa voi laittaa sen vaan tikku kiinni, kaikki ei osaa ollenka
<Infection--> USBia ei näy minulla
<Infection--> mutta valot vilkkuvat usbissa kun laittaa koneen päälle
<Sysi> se ei kerro oikeestaan mitää
<czr> fujitsu siemens.. :-(.
<mjr> joo removable media kuulostaa siltä että se haluais bootata just optiselta levyltä
<czr> en ole niilta yhtaan hyvaa konetta viela loytany
<Infection--> czr: 5 vuotta sitten ostin viimesen fujitsun, kaksi kertaa huollossa kun integroitu näyttöohjain kärähti
<Sysi> mun fujitsu sai ekan valikon ubuntutikulta, sitte jumittu siihen että ilmotti ladanneensa kernelin
<Infection--> mutta tämä on äidin -.-
<czr> lahinna tarkoitin et mul on hyvin huonoja kokemuksia mista tahansa f-s-laitteesta kun kyse on linuxista. serverit mukaanlukien.
<czr> jotenkin onnistuvat aina rikkomaan jotain erityisen omalla tavallaan niissa bioksissa tai muualla.
<Infection--> Olen saanut puskettua kovalevylle toiselta koneelta linuxin jolla voin mounttia iso kuvia
<Infection--> *levykuvia
<Infection--> voinko mounttia tikulta siinä linuxissa levykuvan ja asentaa?
<czr> voi olla hieman hankalaa noinpain.
<Sysi> jos grub näkee sen usbitikun niin grub2 osaa bootata iso:ja
<Infection--> grub ei näy jostain syystä
<czr> pida vasenta shiftia pohjassa buutissa
<czr> jos on vain yksi konffis niin ubuntun uudet ei nayta menua grubissa
<Infection--> kokeillaans...
<czr> mut siis jos kyse on edelleen usbista buuttaamisesta niin sehan on eri ongelma
<Infection--> niin...onko muuten mitään keinoa pakottaa ubuntu asentamaan itsensä vaikka cd-levyssä olisi virheitä?
<Infection--> tämä tulisi toiselle koneelle
<czr> jos haluat tehda vaikeasti ja opiskella paljon uusia asioita niin voit yrittaa asentaa verkon yli
<czr> vaatii PXE-tuen kohdekoneelta, ja serverin mika toimii dhcp/tftp/nfs-serverina
<czr> eli aika paljon tekemista
<Infection--> Hmmm....
<Infection--> Jos osioisi 5 gigan osion
<Infection--> ja merkkaisin sen bootattavaksi
<Infection--> ja sitten kopioisi sinne kaikki asennustiedostot
<mjr> nfs:ää ei kyl tarvi, joskin jotain toki missä se repo on (siihen voi toki viitata ulkoverkkoonkin)
<Infection--> käynnistyisikö se?
<czr> Infection--, ei
<mjr> ei
<czr> mjr, totta toki.
<czr> nfs helpottaa vain elamaa huomattavasti pitkalla juoksulla. ja se on pienin saadettava tuossa
<czr> hmm. itseasiassa boot.kernel.org:issa on julkisia http-palvelimia mis on imageja
<czr> eli lataa pxelinuxilla ensin gpxen (tai mika olikaan) ja se hakee sit http:lla
<czr> en ole tosin testannut.
<czr> Infection--, et voi polttaa uusiksi sita CD:ta vai mista paattelet et siina on virheita?
<Infection--> ilmoutus asennuksen aikana
<tabasko> onko täällä vatvottu uudesta ihme patchistä kerneliin? :)
<tabasko> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hhfDY -> [Phoronix] The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders
<hifi> sitä odotellessa
<Sysi> fedoralle ois jo paketoitu pätsätty kerneli, mutta voisin ootella että tulee päivityksiin
<czr> ei tuota luultavasti tule kun vasta seuraavaan ubun releaseen
<czr> ellei tapahdu jotain ihmeellista
<czr> kivaa koodata pitkasta aikaan jotain mukavaa. C:lla tehty shm-pohjainen lukoton sessionhanksaussysteemi (webijutskille)
<muep> joko tuo on päätetty että se tulee mainlinekerneliin?
<czr> eiks se ollu rc2:ssa
<czr> artikkelin mukaan ainakin
<muep> jaa, no kai se sitten herkästi tuleekin
<czr> ja toki se tulee koska linus tykkaa siita
<czr> ja jos linus tykkaa jostain niin se on sit kiveen hakattu.
<muep> oliko tuossa vain idea että pyritään jakamaan resursseja tasaisemmin ttyiden kesken eikä suoraan prosessien kesken?
<czr> kaipa se scheduloi saman tty:n jutut lahempana toisiaan
<czr> mut en katsonut itse patchia.
<czr> paljon helpompaa vain spekuloida muuten vain
<tabasko> eiköhän toi ubuntun kernel ppa:han tule jos kerta fedoralaisillakin on toi patchi?
<muep> kumma jos ei joku tarjoa patchattua linuxia paketoituna sinnekin
<czr> varmaan joku tarjoaakin
<czr> mut ppa ei ollu se mita tarkoitin
<muep> millähän otsikolla se ihmepatchi nyt on gitissä?
<muep> git log --oneline v2.6.37-rc1..v2.6.37-rc2 ei tunnu sisältävän mitään siihen liittyvän näköistä
<czr> hmh. ehka se ei sit ole siella.
<czr> "wonderpatch"? :-)
<czr> "200-something-liner-patch"?
<hifi> muep: ei se ole mainlinessä
<muep> mietinkin että vähän viime tinkaan puukottavat scheduleriin featureja, jos rc1:n jälkeen lisäävät sinne
<hifi> merge window suljettiin jo, 2.6.38 sisältänee ton
<czr> on sinne aiemminkin menny jotain mika ei ois teoriassa windowin sulun jalkeen kuulunu
<muep> joo, mutta ei tuo vissiin ole vielä linusin masterissakaan
<topyli> linus on unohtunut nauttimaan gmail-liittymän sulavuudesta eikä muista committia
<topyli> "tytöt! tulkaas katsomaan"
<ath> Ai se on siirtynyt Gmailiin. :)
<elias_a> Hitto. Mä alan protestiksi käyttää pineä.
<czr> topyli :-)
<czr> elias_a, tai elm:ia!
<topyli> no totta puhuen hotmail-liittymä varmaan on parempi tapa testata patchia, ehkä se käyttääkin sitä :)
<czr> muistan viela ajan kun hotmail oli hotmail.
<Baikonur> mä muistan että sellanen aika on ollu
<Baikonur> mut siitä on aika pitkä aika
<Baikonur> mulla tais olla hotmail-tunnarit pre-microsoft
<Finnish> Mites se menee nyt tossa evolutionissa, saako ton osoitekirjan upattua ubuntu oneen ja sitä kautta se sit synkkautuu kaikille koneilleni?
<elias_a> Baikonur: Kukas sitä pyöritti ennen MS:aa?
<Baikonur> elias_a: muistelisin että se oli oma firmansa, mutta en oo 100% varma
<czr> Baikonur, mul oli kans. 98 tais olla viela.
<Baikonur> 97 joulukuussa näemmä ms ostanu
<czr> hmm. mahdollista
<Sysi> isällä vois olla pre-ms hotmail
<Finnish> Mä otin about vuonna 1996 hotmailin, joten se on varmaan sit ollu pre-ms model
<Finnish> Tosin se meni nyt tukkoon kun laitoin sen naamakirjan tunnukseks ja sinne on sit tavaraa menny. Siis sillä tavalla tukkoon ettei enää anna loggautua sisään hotmailiin, joku on siihen yrittäny pommittaa sisään niin menny kiinni
<Finnish> Sign-in is blocked
<Iltsu> mun hotmal o vuodelta 1999
<Iltsu> tarkempaa kohtaa en osaa sanoo
<Iltsu> ehkä syksyltä?
<VilleVicious> mun asus 901 meni jotenkin solmuun, se sanoo gnomen virrankäytön hallinan oletusaseksia ei ole tehty oikein. eikä päästä mua kirjautumisikkunaa pidemmälle, siinä on muistaakseni 9.10 käyttiksenä. nyt ajattelin et vika varmaan korjaantuu jos asennan siihen 10.10n mut jostain syystä tää ei halua bootata mun tekemältä käynnistystikulta. Vinkkejä miten pääsisi eteenpäin. Otin quick bootin pois päältä ja tarki
<VilleVicious> stin että removable dev on ekana boot priorityssä
<IhqTzup> tietääkö joku miten sais Operan tallentaa kaikki temppi jutut rammii? Tuliketulla meni about:configin kautta
<muep> liitä tmpfs sinne mitä se käyttää temppijutuille
<IhqTzup> nii joo
<muep> sit on rammissa, mutta näkyvät kuiten tiedostoina kunnes esim. boottaat koneen
<IhqTzup> voikos olla kaksi tmpfs vai pitääkö se edellinen määritys ottaa pois?
<mjr> voi niitä olla vaikka kuinka paljon
<IhqTzup> joo niin vähän mietinkii
<IhqTzup> kiitos, kokeillaanpas
<VilleVicious> ok, vika on ilmeisesti mun pöytäkoneen USB käynnistystikun tekosoftassa, sillä tikku ei bootannu pyäkoneellakaan
<IhqTzup> eiku sittenkii löyty Operastakii about:configin takaa minne sen tempin voi määrittää...
<mjr> no, se voi olla parempi ratkaisu
<IhqTzup> onko jollakulla täällä kokemusta "preloadista"?
<muep> lähinnä sen verran että se taustalla tekee mitä tekee eikä ole pahemmin ollut tarpeen koskea siihen
<muep> eikun sotken ehkä prelinkkiin
<muep> LD_PRELOAD ehkä?
<IhqTzup> siis tämä mikä nopeuttas softien käynnistysaikoja
<IhqTzup> haistelis mitä käytetään usein ja pitäs niitä rammissa
<Sysi> jos muistia piisaa niin pitää softia vaan taustalla auki?
<IhqTzup> kuitenkin on monia gigoja käyttämätöntä muistia lähes aina vois sen käyttää vaikka tommoseen sit :P
<IhqTzup> niin voihan sen toki niinkin tehdä
<muep> no jos on ihan käyttämätöntä niin eihän niitä tartte edes pitää auki
<muep> ovat cachessa kuitenkin
<muep> levycachessa siis
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-18
<czr> kunnes tekee paljon I/O:ta. kuten backupit ottaa yms.
<czr> hmm. kyllahan periaattessa ois suht helppo tehda softa joka pinnais vain muistiin valmiiksi tiettyjen ohjelmien "exet" ja kirjastot
<czr> IhqTzup, mut jos sul on jotain linkkia siihen et mita "preloadia" tarkalleen tarkoitat niin se auttais
<Sysi> pikana: http://sourceforge.net/projects/preload/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hkSdY -> preload | Download preload software for free at SourceForge.net
<Infection--> Terve, nyt on ubuntussa kaikki onnellisesti hyvin mutta kuinka saisin asennettua Office 2010 kun tuo asennuslevy löytyi jostain, Wubi ei tahdo sitä asentaa vaikka MSXML asennettiin
<Infection--> Eikä valita ollenkaan enää sen puuttumisesta
<SipuliSopuli> eh, siis miten olet ubuntuun asentamassa Office 2010 PO.o?
<Echramath> Ei kai Wubi siihen liity?
<Infection--> dvd levyltä ja wubilla
<Infection--> liittyy
<Sysi> wubi on sitä varten että ubuntun voi asentaa windowsin "sisään"
<Infection--> Virtuaalikone ei suostu edes käynnistämään asennusta
<Infection--> eiku
<Infection--> äh
<Infection--> tarkoitin wine
<Sysi> virtuaaliwindowsiin ei alkanu asentumaan?
<mjr> wine ei ole virtuaalikone, eikä täydellinen; pitäiskö ton version edes toimia?
<Infection--> Sysi: Ei, valitti jostain DLL virheestä
<Sysi> winehq:n luokitus toimivuudesta "Garbage"
<Infection--> ei olekkaan
<Infection--> virtuaalikone on VirtualBOXilla
<czr> Sysi, sama sana kattaa myos toiminnallisuuden :-)
<mjr> no eli jos välttämättä tarvit sitä ms officeas niin se siis pitää asentaa oikeaan windowsiin, virtuaalikoneessa tai ilman
<mjr> suosittelemme toki olemaan tarvitsematta
<Infection--> hmm, mutta ei se asenna XP SP3 koneessa
<mjr> se on sitten windows-ongelma se
<Infection--> eli järistysnettiin ja #tietokone --->
<Infection--> Do dii, taas kysyttävää; Miksi Huawei E1762 näkyy tässä koneessa ubuntu 10.10 muttei näy sitten toisessa kannettavassa jossa myös 10.10?
<Infection--> Täällä taas, oliko kenelläkään ideoita?
<tale> Infection--: Siinä toisessa on asennettuna usb-modeswitch.
<Infection--> tale: Molemmissa on usb-modeswitch
<Infection--> lsusb väittää että se olisi Huawei E220 vaikka se on se E1672
<Sysi> mistä päättelet ettei ne oo vaikka sama laite eri kuorissa
<tale> Infection--: Onko tehty tämä? http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=udev+rules+mokkuloille
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hl9BX -> Evernet User Manual : udev rules mokkuloille
<Infection--> tale: Ei, kokeilen heti kun pääsen ruokatunnilta :)
<Infection--> ai se onkin E1762
<Infection--> No niin
<Infection--> udevit eivät auttaneet minua
<Infection--> ja syöty on
<hahlo> boottaako ubuntu nopeammin ilman sitä boot kuvaa, vai tuntuuko se vaan siltä kun tekstirivit vilisee?
<pag> en osaa juuri ubuntusta sanoa, mut noin yleisesti veikkaisin eron olevan varsin minimaalinen - tokihan vilinästä tulee nopeuden illuusio
<MasseR> Ennemminkin sanoisin että hitaammin, konsoli on melko hidas
<hahlo> sen tuntuu vaan huilaavan siinä alussa ennenkuin kuva tulee näkyviin
<hahlo> bootti on mielestäni edelleen hidas mutta sammutuksessa on huomattavaa edistystä tapahtunut
<hahlo> melkein kuin virrat katkaisisi
<tabasko> kyllä se taitaa olla vähän hitaampi kuvan kanssa
<tabasko> ja se ubuntu logo vain heiluttelee niitä pisteitä ilman päätä tai häntää, olis hienoa pystyä oikeasti seuraamaan edistystä niistä
<tabasko> buuttaaminen on yleensä "dii dii dii dii, nää.. dii dii dii dii, nää, dii dii, no nyt"
<ighea> joo, plymouthissa sais olla, en oo tarkemmin tutkinu, mahdollisuus saada scrollaamaan alareunaan nappulankautta boottitietoja
<ighea> tosin ubuntussa jo teemanvaihto fiksumpaan ja pieni integrointi plymouthin kanssa piristäs toki
<tabasko> se tais olla jossain teemassa toi scrollaava boottitieto
<ighea> arch linuxissa kun plymouth näyttää sentään melko oikein että missä mennään :P
<mjr> argh linux
<ighea> ARGGGGHHH Linux
<tabasko> archbang!
<ighea> paskoista paras kompromissi.
<jjo> koko linux-meininki on kyl vähän semmosta, että kun saadaan joku systeemi melkein toimimaan, niin sit pitääkin korvata se uudella joka valmistuu "ihan just"
<tabasko> archbangissä oli outo bugi, xserver restartas aina kun yiritti avata openboxin menusta terminaalin
<tabasko> kyllä mä odotan waylandia
<retku> Eikö 10.10 suomennos ole valmis?
<tpls> jjo: heh, ite oon huomannu kans saman
<jjo> tavallaan ymmärtää tosi hyvin miksi firmat ei ole laumoittain siirtymässä
<tabasko> aina on debian, mutta sitten sen pävittää kuitenkin sidiin kun tahtoo jotain uutta kivaa :3
<Sysi> hyvää OS:ää ei oo vielä tehtykkää
<tabasko> delugen "poista torrentittitti" on viihdyttänyt varmaan jo jayntysta asti
<Sysi> (omppumiehet hiljaa, ei kelpaa)
<Sysi> tabasko: eilä ikinä raportoi bugia tai menetät ilon
<tabasko> en, se taitaa olla vielä sama suomennos mikä on ollut alusta lähtien ja taitaa johtua just siitä että siinä on yritetty jotenkin taivuttaa sanaa
<jjo> Sysi: ei ole juu, mut on sellaisia huonoja jotka mahdollistaa jonkinmoisen jatkuvuuden ilman isoja muutoksia
<re-G> jjo: pitää vaan valita ottaako toimivan vai uuden
<Sysi> tuokin
<jjo> kauankos debianilla on tuki vanhoille versioille?
<hifi> eihän debianissa tueta kuin vanhoja versioita ":D"
<jjo> tosin sit jos päivittää pitkän aikavälin jälkeen, niin sit menee koko pakka aina uusiksi.
<mjr> muistaakseni ei oo tapana kauheen pitkään tukea debianeja uuden version julkaisun jälkeen, eli aika pitkään kyllä ;]
<retku> Vai miksei ubuntu suomen sivuilla ole 10.10 ladattavissa?
<Tm_T> on?
<Sysi> onhan, taitaa vaan ehottaa defaulttina LTS:ää
<tabasko> jjo, tuo varmaan pätee myös jos käyttäisi LTS:iä vain
<tabasko> kiva kun on 3 vuoden tuki, mutta sitten pärähtää täysremontti kun päivittäminen menee jaloille
<Sysi> joskus vvanhuus kyllä aiheuttaa epätoimivuutta sillain että tarvii jotaki uutta
<Sysi> koko systeemin uusiminen on kummiski aika helppo, ainaki jos on oma osio datalle
<retku> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Kaikki_latausvaihtoehdot
<Sysi> en oo vieläkää ikinä päivittäny mitää distroa jos archia ei lasketa *blush*
<tabasko> toi on totta, mutta silti ehdotetaan oletuksena että laitetaan kaikki samalle osiolle :)
<retku> missä? o.o
<Sysi> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hlOP3 -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<Sysi> "VALITSE UBUNTU-KOKEMUKSESI TARKEMMIN"
<czr> COBOL
<jjo> mulla on kyl aina päivittynyt ubuntu aika nätisti
<retku> ai se on noin hienosti
<jjo> jotain ongelmaa on ollut, mutta se on enempi johtunut päivitysajankohdasta ja siitä on selvinnyt vähän tunkkaamalla
<Sysi> vois kyllä vihjata että tuo "kaikki"-sivu on vanhentunu
<retku> Toimii niin hyvin nämä mokkulat ja nettitikut nyt tässä 10.10 että kehtaa isäukollekin laittaa xp:n tilalle vanhaan läppäriin, mutta suomennettuna
<retku> tai siis tietenkin suomennettuna, taitaa olla poikkeus jos ei sitä käytä... :)
<Echramath> Mistä noi säätiedot tulee?
<jjo> noi säätiedot?
<Echramath> Gnomen sääennuste siis.
<Echramath> Tulee ainakin kellokalenteriaplettiin.
<Sysi> !grub2 | hiskiboy
<lubotu3> hiskiboy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<hiskiboy> kiitoksia
<hiskiboy> alkas toi linux kovo kettuilemaan ja ei joka kerta näköjään boottaa
<hiskiboy> mutta tuollahan se näyttää kivasti asentuvan :-)
<hiskiboy> pitääkin laittaa tuo sivu ylös ja bootata linukkaan jos kovo sen sallii vielä
<64MAAWT8Z> morjens
<64MAAWT8Z> ompas erikoinen nimi
<cygnus011> mitehä kannattais siirtää debian pienemmältä kovalevyltä suuremmalle, että kaikki säilyisi ennallaan?
<MasterJ> miksi se pitäisi siirtää
<muep> jos vanhalle ei mahdu?
<Iltsu> jos vanha diski meinaa flipata?
<Iltsu> huomatkaa intertekstuaalinen viittaus
<Sysi> onko linuxille mitää gpu-testiä/benchmarkkia?
<Sysi> glxgearsin mukaan 2890.592 FPS fullscreenillä :D
<muep> phoronix-test-suite ehkä?
<muep> suurin osa on kyllä muuta kuin grafiikkatestejä, mutta on siinä niitäkin missä ajetaan eri pelejä demotilassa ja kytätään fps:aa
<Sysi> hmm, unigine
<Sysi> jonku hienon demon vois kans ettiä
<cygnus011> onko kellään Partimagesta tietoa? toimisko se? :)
<Sysi> unix-like käyttiksen voi kopioida ihan cp:llä, mutta kannattaa tehä livecd:ltä
<Sysi> sen jälkeen tarvii asentaa grub uusiksi
<muep> cygnus011: lähteekö se vanha levy samalla pois?
<cygnus011> pitää silti varmaan osioida uusi levy samaan tapaan kuin vanhalla levyllä?
<Sysi> osioi niinku haluat, joudut ehkä muokkaamaan fstabia
<Echramath> Ei välttämättä.
<muep> fstabin ja grubin kanssahan tuossa varmaan hieman joutuu peuhaamaan
<Erektium> pystyyks jostai lataa 11.04 imagee?
<Sysi> onko se vielä edes alpha?
<Jupp3> Sysi: Eli nyt olis erittäin hyvä hetki alkaa testaamaan? :P
<Jupp3> Jos vaan on ylimääräinen testikone / varaa olla epästabiili
<Sysi> on niin kaukana julkastavasta että oikeastaan ei
<Sysi> cdimage.ubuntu.comissa pitäneis olla
<muep> on kai niitä jotain nightly-imageja tai vastaavia?
<Joonass> Iltaa
<Joonass> Minulla on HP Deskjet F4280 tulostin
<Joonass> Niin miten saisin sen tulostamaan tekstiä/kuvia mahdollisimman hitaasti/tarkasti eli maksimi dpi:n käyttöön?
<Joonass> Tulostaa tällä hetkellä niin nopeasti että suttua tulee... :(
<SipuliSopuli> tulostusasetuksia säätämällä? ;)
<IhqTzup> mitäs tuosta tulis ekana mieleen? http://pastebin.com/Pq72Uc0U
<IhqTzup> voisko tossa olla jo ennestään haetut paketit corruptoituneita jotenkii?
<hiskiboy> mistä vauhetaan täs ubuntu 10.10: ssö nillanen on sisäänkirjautumis ruudun näkö?
<hiippariX> teemoista ?
<hiskiboy> ulkoasu ... ei?
<Sysi> helpoin taitaa olla gdm2setup
<muep> vaihdetaanko sitä tuolle uudelle gdm:lle kovastikin?
<hiskiboy> jaahas asennetaan sellanen
<hiskiboy> omitä miksei asennu :-O
<hiskiboy> AAh laitetaan wlani päälle :-D
<Sysi> ei taida olla repoissa
<hiskiboy> komento gfmsetup löytyy paketista gdm :-/
<hiskiboy> komento gdmsetup löytyy paketista gdm :-/
<hiskiboy> sanoo ubuntu
<hiskiboy> ennen sen sai suoraan gnomesta vaihettuu
<hiskiboy> asennetaan launchpadista repo :-)
<muep> ennen oli eri GDM
<muep> uudemmassa se toimintojoukko on jokseenkin eri
<hiskiboy> eipä löydy jotai pakettia amd64: lle
<hiskiboy> gmm
<hiskiboy> hmm
<hiskiboy> juue i toimi uusimmas ubuntus tuokaan
<hiskiboy> hmm tulee apt-get update: ssa  pariin että 404 :-(
<hiskiboy> kaikki ohjeet käskee tota ppa repoo käyttään
<hiskiboy> http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/21/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-login-screen/ tälleen se tapahtu ennen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hmUuX -> How to change the Ubuntu login screen – Simple Help
<hiskiboy> joo saa sen normui teema jutun vaikuttamaan siihen
<hiskiboy> tosson ohjeet mut silti sei muta ku värejä ja taustaa
<hiskiboy> ei esim sen millaselta näyttä se laatikko mistö vaöitaan käyttäjä tms
<Joonass> Iltoja
<Joonass> Taitaa olla laadukkaat tulosteet Ubuntussa vain haavetta
<Joonass> Käytössä 10.10 versio
<Joonass> Vaikka kuinka laittaa laatuasetuksia tappiin, niin silti tulostin puskee täydellä vauhdilla
<Joonass> Ja tulostin on HP Deskjet F4280
<Tm_Tr> HP:n halpis deskjet täällä tottelee laatuasetuksia
<Joonass> Ootko asentanut jotain ohjelmia?
<Joonass> Itse ihan kuvankatselijasta yritän tulostaa, ja tarkkuudeksi pistän 600 dpi ja toiseen kohtaan High Quality mutta silti tekee paskaa jälkeä
<Joonass> Pakottaa tämä systeemi windowsin käyttäjäksi, ilmeisesti
<Sysi> ootko samaa filua koittanu vaan vai eri pätkiä?
<Tm_Tr> Joonass: ihan ~vakiotauhkalla mennään
<Joonass> Ei voi olla totta
<Joonass> Joku tässä mättää...
<Joonass> Mikä malli sulla Tm_Tr on?
<Joonass> On asennettuna tähän kyllä tuo HPLIP ohjelmakin
<Tm_Tr> Joonass: F21xx en muista tarkkaan
<Joonass> Ja heittämällä tulee laatua
<Tm_Tr> en muista mitään erityisemmin asentaneeni
<Tm_Tr> tai tehneeni'
<Joonass> Olis tarkoitus yritykselle tulostaa käyntikortteja, sai unohtaa senkin homman :(
<Tm_Tr> usb-johto kiinni on ollut asennus
<Joonass> Täh?
<Joonass> Ei ole ubuntun asennuksessa ollut tulostin kiinni!
<Tm_Tr> ei mullakaan
<Tm_Tr> siis, en ole muuten asentanut tulostinta kuin että laittanut johdon kiinni
<Tm_Tr> ja oletustarkkuuden laittanut draftille
<Joonass> Windows-puolella olen saanut tulostimen tulostamaan hitaasti noin 5 min ajassa, linux puolella tulostaa 10 sekunnissa
<Joonass> Eikös draft ole huonoin?? :O
<tsaknorris> joonass mitäs ajuria käytät?
<Joonass> Mitä tulee ubuntu 10.10 mukana ja tähän on HPLIP asennettu
<Tm_Tr> Joonass: joo on, ja sen haluan oletuksena, mutta valittaessa kaikki laadut onnistuu
<Joonass> Sepä mukavaa
<Joonass> Mulla on noin: HP Deskjet f4200 Series hpijs, 3.10.6
<tsaknorris> voisit koklaa hp:n sivulta asentaa ton laitteen omat linux ajurit?
<Tm_Tr> ne tulevat Ubuntussa oletuksena
<Tm_Tr> juttu onkin juuri siinä että se pitäisi vain toimia IIRC
<Joonass> Niinhän mukana tulevat
<Joonass> Onko vika tässä 10.10 versiossa?
<Joonass> Pitäiskö palata LTS:ään takasi?
<Tm_Tr> kokeile LTS-livelevyä, vaikken usko että mitään eroa on
<hiskiboy> joo tässä 10.10 on muitaki hämäriä virheitä että mäki oon ajatellu samaa
<Joonass> Jossain taas kehutaan 10.10 versiota parennaksi/vakaammaksi kuin lts-versiota :S
<Sysi> riippuu raudasta
<hiskiboy> on täs parannuksiakin
<Sysi> ja update/reinstall
<hiskiboy> no asensin updatella ja livestä ja advancedista ja viimetteeks ministä eli suoraan netistä.... Kaikissa oli eri viat
<Sysi> LTS on ihan jees
<IhqTzup> ite ajattelin vaihtaa vasta seuraavaan LTS versioon
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-19
<re-G> huohmenta
<anger> Jännä ongelma, croni alkanut lähetellä yhdellä tunnuksella sähköpostit merkistöllä ANSI_X3.4-1968
<anger> Mistähän toi voisi johtua?
<tsaknorris> anger voitkos vähän tarkentaa. cronihan on vain ajastus työkalu
<tsaknorris> onhan siinä sellanen email optio kylläkin
<tsaknorris> itsellä ei tuu tällä hetkellä muuta mieleen kuin localesit
<czr> jos cronin ajama duuni kirjoittaa stdoutiin tai stderriin niin cron paketoi sahkopostin siita kyl
<czr> anger, missa kohtaa postia toi ilmenee toi merkisto? otsikossa vai bodyssa? ja mita nakyy otsikkotiedoissa?
<anger> sori, oli muita menoja välissä, nyt takasin
<tsaknorris> joo ei se mitään :)
<anger> eli cronilla pari php-skriptiä (utf8), se lähettelee eteenpäin tiedot mitä skripti suoltaa konsolille
<czr> mut cron ei suodata sita tulostusta mitenkaan
<anger> Aiemmin toimi ok, mutta nyt tuolla tunnuksella alkoi tulla viestejä joissa headereissa toi charset tuo ansi
<czr> ja mailissa ei saa olla utf-8-koodattuna mitaan
<czr> koska mail bodyt pitaa olla NVTASCII:ta.
<anger> czr: aiemmin kyllä tullut ihan ok utf-8:na
<czr> no jos on aiemmin toiminu niin ehka sun mailiserverin asetukset ovat muuttuneet jotenkin
<czr> mut se et joku toimii ei tietty tarkoita et se toimii oikein
<anger> niin, olisko tosiaan vasta meiliserverissä vasta tullut tuo charset-tieto headereihin
<czr> cron ei laita headereihin mitaan
<czr> joten kylla
<czr> ellei sul ole joku outo versio cronista
<tsaknorris> hmm
<anger> hmm...
<anger> ihan ubuntun perus anacronit yms
<anger> sendmailin kautta vissiin lähettelee?
<anger> ja sendmailista menee ainakin smart relayhin
<anger> jossakin noista vissiin sitten asettuu charset
<tsaknorris> mäkin veikkaan tuo, että se muuttuu matkavarrel.
<tsaknorris> tää screen ei oikein pelitä tän irssin kanssa
<anger> kätevästi tyhjeni roskakori kun suljin välillä thunderbirdin, voisi kattoa miksi meilit on toiminut muiden servereiden croneilla...
<tsaknorris> tekstit pomppii ruudussa ja pakko vaihtaa windowia ja tulla takas että saa refreshattua :D
<tsaknorris> ctrl-a F ei näytä auttavan
<anger> centos koneen croni lähettelee utf-8:na meilit, ubuntu lakkasi jossain välissä
<anger> saman meilipalvelimen kautta menevät, joten ilmeisesti kuitenkin ubuntussa joku säätö mennyt väärin
<mato-> tsaknorris: sulla on lokaalit persiillään, sen takia se screen+irssi kiukuttelee
<IhqTzup> http://pastebin.com/Pq72Uc0U kellää ideoita?
<kingi89> IhqTzup: oot ilmeisesti rikkonu grubis
<IhqTzup> ai? hyvin se käynnistyy kuitenkin
<IhqTzup> korjaus ideoita?
<masterj> apt-get --reinstall install grub
<IhqTzup> ei pysty ku mitään ei voi asentaa
<masterj> onko sulla joku synaptic tai muu päällä
<IhqTzup> ei
<masterj> apt-get install -f
<IhqTzup> tulee vaan "E: dpkg-ohjelman toiminta keskeytyi. Aja komento ”sudo dpkg --configure -a” käsin korjataksesi ongelman." ku kokeilen tota mitä sanoit
<masterj> ja ton oot ilmeisesti ajanu
<Sysi> jos koko dpkg vetäny jojoon niin aika isosti rikki
<IhqTzup> masterj: joo olen ja siihen vastaus on tuon pastebin linkin takana
<masterj> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=26447.0;prev_next=next
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hqzbO -> Ongelmia kernelin päivityksessä
<IhqTzup> joo sitä minä jo eilenkii kyselin että voisko olla jo ennestään ahetut paketit jotenkii korruptuneita ja sit kesken asennuksen ois hajonnu joku
<IhqTzup> eihän tuo full-upgrade asenna seuraavaa järjestelmän versiota?
<masterj> ei käsittääkseni
<masterj> siihen piti olla joku release tjsp
<Tm_T> soihen on omat työkalunsa
<masterj> en kyllä tuohon full-upgradeen ole aiemmin törmänny
<mjr> jooh, upgrade ja dist-upgrade on tässä melko hiljan muutettu safe-upgradeksi ja full-upgradeksi
<IhqTzup> ei ainakaan tuo ekan vastauksen ohje auttanu
<masterj> eikö 9.10 oo loppunu tuki ????
<IhqTzup> ei
<IhqTzup> masterj: mitäs tuossa toisessa vastauksessa ku en ota tosta selkoo mikä on ensimmäinen komento?
<masterj> ilmaisesti se ensimmäinen :) sitten kai joudut kirjoitteleen noita > merkin jälkeisiä
<masterj> DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer sh -x /usr/sbin/update-grub ; echo $?
<masterj> toi käsittääkseni
<masterj> sudo eteen ni varmaan toimiiki
<IhqTzup> eli sit noi rivit tohon perään vai?
<IhqTzup> ku jäi oottamaan tohon sanomatta mitään, ihanku ois jotain vailla :D
<masterj> set -e jne
<masterj> tuliko pelkkä > merkki
<IhqTzup> joo koklataas
<IhqTzup> ei mitää, tyhjä rivi
<IhqTzup> nyt tuli "error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'" ku oottelin tässä jonku aikaa ton ekan komennon jälkeen
<masterj> http://pastebin.com/5PeFszqu mulle tuli tällästä ilman sudoa
<IhqTzup> kolmas rivi tulee ja sit ei tule mitään
<masterj> onko sulla joku usb paikallaan
<IhqTzup> kuis?
<masterj> toi /dev/sda on ilmeisesti joku usb
<IhqTzup> eikös sda ole vain ensimmäinen kiintolevy (yleensä)
<masterj> yleensä niissä on numero perässä /dev/sda1
<masterj> jne
<IhqTzup> eikun numerot on osioita
<IhqTzup> ;)
<Sysi> numero on osio, kirjain laite
<Sysi> mutta kirjaimet voi tulla satunnaiseen järjestykseen
<IhqTzup> yleensä ensimmäinen on a ja seuraava b jne
<Sysi> usbi voi olla kumpi vaan
<masterj> mounttaa se dev/sda jos auttas
<Sysi> mutta joo
<IhqTzup> no se on mountattu koska siinä on järjestelmä
<masterj> järjestelmä on siinä /dev/sda1:ssä ;)
<IhqTzup> nii nii...
<IhqTzup> mut siis että se on mountattu
<IhqTzup> käytössä on
<masterj> sitten siinä on jotain ihmeellistä tai oikeudet päi hevosta
<Kurko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483065 siinä on jollain saman näkönen ongelma
<IhqTzup> mitä meinaat että oikeudet päin hevosta?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hqEsO -> Synaptic Package Manager error, cannot read from `/dev/sdb' - Ubuntu Forums
<masterj> sudo bash -c "/usr/share/bug/grub-pc/script 3>&1"
<masterj> tolla näät millane grub hässäkkä sulla on
<IhqTzup> pitäskö devive.map määritys poistaa kokonaan
<IhqTzup> no kokeillaas
<IhqTzup> eipä auttanu
<IhqTzup> HAHAA
<IhqTzup> poistin /boot/grub/device.map tiedostosta ton /dev/sda ja sit update-grup ja sudo dpkg --configure -a ja apt-get update
<IhqTzup> Kiitti avusta, toi Kurkon linkki ratkas ongelman
<IhqTzup> voikii alkaa päivittää servoon sit LTS
<Tm_T> hmm, ai nykyään servoissakin on niin paljon älyä
<IhqTzup> servu*
<IhqTzup> en jaksanu korjata, oishan se pitäny arvata että joku lähtee siitä vääntämään
<Tm_T> IhqTzup: sen verran pitää aina toverillisesti kiusoitella (:
<IhqTzup> :P
<retku> hmmm, yritin polttaa cd levylle ubuntu 10.10 ja asentaa vanhalle läppärille mutta poltto jotenkin epäonnistui. Mikä on paras tapa polttaa tuo levykuva?
<hifi> jos "vanha läppäri" on jotakuinkin 2000-luvulla valmistettua ja löytyy gigasta usb-tikkua niin suosittelen asentamaan siltä
<tpls-> GRUB loading. error: no such partition grub rescue>
<tpls-> kone sanoo tommosta sen jäkee ku poistin windowsissa yhden nt s partion
<tpls-> mitäpä neuwoksi tuohon
<tpls-> ja mä kirjotan tätä koneeta jossa osa näppäimistä ei toimi kuten ähwä tai yksöis w joten koittakaa kestää
<retku> ei, kyl mä mieluiten cdltä laittaisin
<retku> no kokeilen uudstaan mutta 8x
<Sysi> millä softalla poltat
<Sysi> sama kysymysmuotosena?
<retku> painan tuota kotikansiossa olevaa levykuvaa ja siitä burn image to disc
<retku> siis write to disc...
<masterj> onko retkulla usb:tä
<Sysi> brasero ei ikinä polttanu mulle boottaavaa levyä, k3b vissiin aina, xfburn tais kans
<retku> on, mutta haluan nimenomaan cdlle
<Sysi> mää suosittelisin usbia, nopee ja äänetön
<retku> ok, no mutta aloitin jo niin täytyy nyt tämäkin kokeilla
<masterj> k3b o sitten paras vaihtoehto, tietenki braserolla voit kokeilla
<tpls-> ihmettejen ky tota et mite woi grubbi hajota nt s osion poistosta
<tpls-> huomaa btw et eeepc täytti 2 wuotta ja takuu päätty totta kai sit hajos näppis
<tpls-> piste ja pi kku eiwät kans näköjää toimi
<retku> toinen levy epäonnistui, kokeilen nyt k3b
<retku> eli siis laitan sen datalevynä niin sen puolesta pitäisi toimia?
<tale> retku: Oleellista on polttaa se imagena, siis ei tiedostona.
<tsaknorris> datalevynä ei
<tale> retku: Jos poltetussa levyssä näkyy tiedostona se .iso, se on väärällä tavalla poltettu.
<tsaknorris> niin
<tsaknorris> image pitää burnaa
<tale> Itse poltan komentoriviltä, komento on wodim -eject jotain.iso
<tale> Joka kerta on toiminut eikä tartte häslätä GUI:n kanssa.
<Kurko> tpls-: grubin hajoominen ei oo mikään yllätys jos muokkaa osioita
<retku> ei muutakun neljättä cdtä sisään, datana meni
<tpls> nojo mbr:hän siellä oli hajonnu
<tpls> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hrbmk -> Ubuntu Blog: Howto Recover Grub2 After Windows Installation
<tpls> näitten ohjeiden avulla selvis
<re-G> tale: jep, ihan parasta on polttaa komentoriviltä jos haluaa oikeesti tietää mitä tapahtuu
<Iltsu> mikä mahtaa rsyncin kans mätätä ku se näköjää kopioi kaiken datan uusiks
<Iltsu> ei kovin näppärää ku puhutaan sadoist gigatavuis ja tarkotus olis saada vaa muuttuneet muual
<Sysi> mikä filesysteemi, mitä optioita?
<Iltsu> lähtees oisko ext4 ja kohtees ntfs
<Iltsu> sudo time rsync -r --progress Audio/ /media/strotagebird/Audio/
<Iltsu> mut jotai tommost kyl must oli liikkeel ku kopsasin windows rsyncil smbfs:n yli
<Iltsu> tota täsmällee samaa
<Iltsu> mut en oikee käsit mikä mp3:ssa muka muuttuis sitte
<Iltsu> kuitenki mitä 4,5 tuntii tol on ton timen mukaa menny siirrellä
<Sysi> jos ntfs ei osaa jotaki aikaleimaa tms
<Iltsu> en usko
<Sysi> hyvin voisinki uskoa..
<Iltsu> googlel löytyy kyl et oikeudet ei pysy
<Iltsu> sudo time rsync -r --progress Audio/ /media/strotagebird/Audio/
<Iltsu> ei toi
<Iltsu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820425
<Iltsu> toi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hrDGq -> HOWTO: Backup using Rsync to NTFS - Ubuntu Forums
<Iltsu> tossaki kopsataa ntfs:lle
<Iltsu> tai sit, oisko jotai parempaa tapaa varmuuskopioida paljon dataa joka muuttuu harvoi, tavaraa tulee vaa lisää
<Iltsu> niikö valokuvausjutut ja musiikki
<tsaknorris> --modify-window=1: this is ESSENTIAL. Basically in windows filesystems time is kept in even numbers (or some such problem). This command tells rsync to ignore filechanges that are only 1 second in difference from the original. It is almost impossible that you will create a file, sync it, and in ONE second make a change and want to sync it again. So it is safe to use this option and it means that rsync will not back up everything every time simply bec
<tsaknorris> ups
<tsaknorris> no turha enää laittaa pastebin osotetta xD
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-20
<Iltsu> jähäs
<Iltsu> hyvä pastee teksti mis o vastaus
<Iltsu> lukemat sitä kuitenkaa itte kunnol
<Iltsu> jaa ei toi modify-windows vaikuta
<Jallu> Olisiko kellään ylimääräisenä ddr 266 -muistia joko 512mtai 1g pöytäkoneeseen?
<tale> Iltsu: Onko varmasti täsmälleen sama rsync-komento toiseen kertaan? Kokeile pienellä hakemistolla tai yhdellä tiedostolla komentoa rsync -av Audio/ /media/storagebird/Audio
<kenkku> muistia ei koskaan ole ylimääräistä
<tale> Paitsi jos koneessa on 32 bitin windows ja 4 Gt tai yli muistia.
<Echramath> Niin tai siihen ei vaan mahdu.
<Iltsu> tale, m'kay
<Iltsu> tale, tol komennol pelaa niikö käsikirjotukse mukaa
<Iltsu> tale, mut jos esim ku toi nyt kopioi noi kaikki ja heti perää vedän täsmällee saman komennon ni alottaa aluast
<Iltsu> tale, mut nyt ei alottanu hommaa alusta ku heitin ton avr prametriks näköjää
<Iltsu> siis av
<Iltsu> sisältää toi a jo ärrä
<Iltsu> ts alotti tän kierrokse alust
<Iltsu> mutku ctrl+c:tin ja ajoi nuudestaa ni ei lähettäny enää vanhoja
<Iltsu> tai siis niitä mitkä se oli jo kopioinu
<Iltsu> noh, jätetää toi kopioimaa
<Iltsu> jos jatkos ei enää tarvis kaikkee kopioida
<Iltsu> testataas josko toi windows rsync pelais samoil optioil
<Iltsu> juu näköjäs
<Iltsu> mikä mun parametreis sit mahto olla vikana?
<tale> Iltsu: Se ei tallentanut tiedostojen attribuutteja.
<Iltsu> jahas
<tale> Iltsu: Tuo a tekee arkistokopion, eli yksi yhteen koittaa tallentaa kaiken.
<tale> Iltsu: rsync -a on se normaali tapa tehdä kopio rsyncillä.
<Iltsu> mkay
<tale> Iltsu: siihen -v lisäksi niin näkee mitä rsync on tekemässä.
<Iltsu> mutju, säästää hävyttömästi aikaa tää nyt, kiitos
<Iltsu> kun ei tarvii kaikkii raakakuvii esmes kopioida uusiks
<Iltsu> varsinki ku toi 50d ottaa aika isoja :p
<Iltsu> minkä kaiken toi jättää kertomat jos jättää verbosen pois, tuleek tietoo ku toi kattoo noit hakemistoi, vai vaa uudet siirretyt, tjsp
<masterj_> http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/linuxin_ihmeparannus_nostaa_tehoja_hurjasti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hthAy -> Linuxin "ihmeparannus" nostaa tehoja hurjasti - Tietokone
<Teke> koskakohan tuota ihmeparannusta vois ruveta odotteleen päivitykseen
<muep> ite en usko että se ihan välttämättä tulee ollenkaan
<Teke> ?
<muep> no tuon saa ubuntullekin jo valmiiksi paketoituna, kannattaa kokeilla tuntuuko se vaikuttavan mitään
<muep> itse en ole kokeillut koska on aika vaikea yleensäkin mitata, eikä minulla ole oikein tilannetta missä kokisin ihan nykyisen peruslinuxin vasteaikojen olevan liikaa
<Teke> jeh, viel ku tietäis mitä asennella
<puunakki> mites nykyää asennetaa atin ajurit? Ennen on menny "sudo sh blaablaa.run"
<tsaknorris> ei siinä välttis tarvii käyttää sh etuliitettä jos laittaa ./blaa.run ja antaa sille tiedostolle eka execute oikat
<tsaknorris> kyllä pitäs mun tietääkseni automaattisesti tunnistaa ajurit
<tsaknorris> system- administration - hardware dirivers
<tsaknorris> drivers
<tsaknorris> ja jos tuoll ei ole niin sitte atin sivuilta hakemaan :)
<puunakki> :)
<retku> Kyselin täällä eilen ubuntun asennusohjeita kun ajattelin vanhallekkin läppärille sitä asentaa. Nyt havaitsin jotain hyvin erikoista: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo V2000 on kyseessä. Kokeilin asennuslevyjä 10.10 10.04LTS 9.10 ja lopuksi vielä 9.04. Ainoastaan 9.04 asennuslevy toimii siinä koneessa (muiden levyjen toimivuuden olen havainnut asentaessa niitä Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA
<Sysi> katkes vissiin "asentaessa niitä Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA"
<masterj> mikseihä mulla oo yhdessäkää koneessa tullu vastaan toimamattomuutta ja aika usealle eri koneelle olen asentanut
<Sysi> retku: mihin tökkää, mitä se on syöny?
<puunakki> juu u
<puunakki> sain uusimmat ajurit asennettua mutta vieläkin esiintyy pirusti screen tearingia kun kattelee videoita VLC:llä, ehdotuksia?
<Sysi> ota compiz pois?
<puunakki> ei oo päällä
<puunakki> näyttis on HD5770
<Tok> any greek people here ?:D
<retku> Sysi: Se tökkää 10.10 asennuksessa heti alkuun ja menee avaa sen testityöpöydän ja heittää muutaman errorin. 10.04 musta ruutu ja 9.10 valkonen ruutu
<topyli> Tok: not likely. try a greek channel :)
<retku> Siis tarkotin tolla "olen havainnut asentaessa niitä Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA" että levyissä ei ole vikaa koska olen asentanut niillä tähän uudempaan läppäriin
<puunakki> smplayer + gl ulostulo => no tearing =)
<puunakki> mahtavaa
<retku> Hmmm, tuotanoin. Onko mahdollista nyt päivittää 9.04-10.10 levyn avulla? Ei pelitä tuo nettitikku 9.04 vielä oikein.
<Sysi> ei voi hypätä versioitten yli, ja jos livelevy ei toimi niin ei varmaan päivitetttykkää
<retku> Ok, no luulen että tältä uudemmalta koneelta siirtämällä noita usb-modeswtich ja muita paketteja homma hoituu sen verran että voin netin kautta päivittää 9.04->10.10 jossa tuo mokkula työkalu on edistyksellinen
<retku> Nyt lähti päivitys 9.04->9.10
<retku> olisiko mahdollista jotenkin päivittää suoraan 10.10?
<Iltsu> jos tota tarvii kysyä niin ei
<Sysi> reinstall
<Iltsu> helpoin
<Sysi> (mahdollisin)
<Iltsu> sit toki vetäis iha raa'asti vaa 10.10:n repot sinne listaan, mut siinä sitte hajoo juttuja
<Iltsu> nii paljo ettei niit kukaa jaksa korjata
<Iltsu> tiiän yhe joka veti debianista ubuntuun tolleen
<Sysi> tiiät vai oot kuullu
<Iltsu> tiiän
<Iltsu> mut siinä tosiaan oli sit euron verra ongelmia :P
<Iltsu> ettei iha perus käyttäjän tosiaa kannat lähtee
<Iltsu> olisko viel et se kyllästy siihen ja senti kokonaa tyhjält pöydält
<retku> No mutta kun ei tuo vanha kone jostain syystä lukenut 9.04 uudempaa levyä niin antaa nyt sitten päivittää netin kautta vaan kun sain nettitikun toimimaan laittamalta tikulta ixconn ohjelman sinne
<retku> siis muistitikulta
<Iltsu> miten ei "lukenu"
<Iltsu> ts. boottaaks ne jossai konees
<retku> Iltsu: Kyllä buuttaa kaikki tässä uudemmassa Amilossa
<Iltsu> jaa
<kirvesAxe> osaaks joku vihjata millä voi muokata .deb paketin sisällä olevaa prerm -skriptaa? siinä on meinaan typo niin ei onnistu paketin poisto...
<muep> poistolle voi varmaan sanoa että älä aja skriptejä
<muep> ja sitten voit käsin ajaa ne vastaavat jutut silleen, ettei tule syntax erroreita tai muuta ongelmaa
<retku> miten saa kaikki "ylimääräiset" tehosteet pois ubuntusta, aika raskaasti käy tuolla vanhalla koneella jossa 256ram
<Sysi> eipä ainakaa gnomea saa tuolla määrällä mitenkää sutjakaksi
<Sysi> xfce:äkää ei oikeen
<kirvesAxe> ion
<Tm_T> saahan
<Sysi> no ite työympäristön voi saaha
<Sysi> mutta ohjelmat syö hyvin helposti enemmän ku ois sitte jäljellä
<Tm_T> toki, mutta tuolla muistimäärällä se on muutenkin niin
<retku> olisko xubuntu sitte jotain?
<Sysi> lubuntua kokeilisin
<Sysi> siinä on muuten hassu että käyttää chromiumia, se käyttää helposti paljo muistia
<inz> kirvesAxe, voit muokata asennetun paketin skriptia /var/lib/dpkg/info/<paketti>.prerm
<retku> lubuntu, onko se suomeksi saatavilla ja tuolla uudella mokkulakäsittelyllä?
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<lubotu3> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Sysi> samat pakettivarastot ku muillaki
<retku> Eli siis kun siihen törkkää mokkulan se tunnistaa sen yhtä hienosti kun 10.10 ubuntu?
<tpls> ite asensin 10.04 ubuntuun vaan window makerin ja käytän sitä gnomen sijasta
<tpls> on kyl nopee
<muep> ja muutenkin aika jännä
<retku> no sanokaas nyt, kumpi vie vähemmän tehoja nettailukäytössä: xubuntu vai lubuntu?
<Sysi> flash vie eniten
<Echramath> Selain vie toiseksi eniten.
<Sysi> sitte ehkä javascript
<Sysi> (mää käytän tehokkaahkolla pöytäkoneella ja miniläppärillä xubuntua, on ja ei oo nopee)
<Echramath> Mä arvaan hatustani että lxde vois olla sinällään kevyempi.
<muep> kyllä siinä varmaan ainakin vähemmän koodia pyörii
<retku> No siis kaikki mitä tarttis olla on selain mihin voi asentaa flash javat jne ja että nettitikut toimis samalla lailla kuin ubuntu 10.10
<muep> LXDE:ssakin voi käyttää sitä tasan samaa NetworkManageria kuin XFCE:ssa
<retku> eli paremmin kuin windowsilla (vaikka windowsilla on erilliset ohjelmat niitten käyttöön ja juuri siksi)
<Sysi> voit kokeilla lubuntua
<muep> kokeilemalla kyllä selvinnee eniten
<retku> juu, se on latauksessa
<muep> ja tosiaan flashin poisjättämällä varmaan saa selailuun enemmän vauhtia kuin niitä muita ohjelmia vaihtelemalla
<muep> siinä sit vaan menee söpöt kissavideot ja muut hauskat ja hyödylliset jutut ohi
<muep> flashilla toteutetut sellaiset siis
<Sysi> nettikäyttö ei oo kevyttä..
<muep> usein ei
<muep> mutta sitä on myös kevyensorttista
<retku> Olisiko mahdollista että 9.10, 10.04 ja 10.10 asennus ongelmat johtuivat ramin puutteesta?
<muep> ainakin alternate-installerin pitäisi helposti mennä läpi 256 MiB:lla
<retku> no en tiedä, kokeilen nyt tuon lubuntun
<retku> mitä käytännössä "menettää" kun käyttää lubuntua? Siis verrattuna ubuntuun
<muep> gnomen
<muep> suurin osa gnomesta jää siinä pois
<muep> ja tilalle esim. ohjelmien käynnistämiseen, ikkunoiden hallintaan ja tiedostonhallintaan tulee eri softat
<muep> jotka ainakin koettavat olla kevyempiä
<retku> eli siis se ei ole niin hieno silmälle, vai?
<ighea> ominaisuusrikas
<muep> siinä on eri softat niissä
<muep> ihan hyviä softia nekin, mutta ei niissä esim. ole välttämättä mitään verkkoresurssitoimintoja sisäänrakennettuna
<tpls> no ite esim käytän vielä tota gnomen verkkomanageria eli nm-applettia vaikka muuten on wmaker käytös
<tpls> et voiha sitä nautilustakin pyöritellä tässä, eipä sitä mikään estä
<tpls> mut nyt on pcmanfm ollu käytös itellä filumanagerina
<muep> jos aukaisee sinne sen nautilusin, niin ei siinä enää varmaan hirveän isoa muistietua saa verrattuna koko gnomen ajamiseen
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-21
<puunakki> onkos muilla ollu semmosta ongelmaa että HD-materiaali ei toimi smplayerillä?
<pag> toimiiko muilla soittimilla?
<puunakki> toimii
<pag> jännä.. mul tuntuu olevan aika matskusta riippuvaista, mut joko toimii kaikilla tai ei millään :S
<puunakki> just
<puunakki> ku smplayerillä saan screen tearingin pois käyttämällä GL-ulostuloa
<puunakki> ja VLC:llä ei saa tota GL-ulostuloa
<tsaknorris> miten sulla toi screen tearingi edes tulee
<tsaknorris> multiple bufferinkiwa kehiin vaan :)
<puunakki> mmikä? :D
<puunakki> tearingia tulee joka videos ku vähänki nopeempaa liikettä
<tsaknorris> no siis syy mistä toi koko "efekti" johtuu on siinä että
<tsaknorris> nyt ei ole syncit kohdillaan joko monitorissa tai sitte siinä mikä sitä videoo lähettää
<puunakki> juu
<tsaknorris> eli joko refresh ratet on päin... tai sitte v-sync arvot
<tsaknorris> multiple bufferin hoitaa tämän asian
<puunakki> miten saan sen päälle?
<tsaknorris> no vlc:ssä sen pitäs olla kyllä automaattisesti päällä
<puunakki> summa summarum multiple buffering ei riitä
<tsaknorris> onko sulla se vsync enabloitu?
<puunakki> ei näköjää ollu vaikka CCC näytti että on
<puunakki> mutta nyt ku forcetin sen päälle niin videotoisto on hidasta
<tsaknorris> alotetaan ihan alusta :D
<tsaknorris> onko sulla 3d-kiihdytys päällä?
<puunakki> on
<tsaknorris> eli mikä ajuri?
<tsaknorris> kortti?
<puunakki> korttina HD5770
<puunakki> ja ajuri on uusin eli 10.11
<tsaknorris> ok
<tsaknorris> miten forcetit sen päälle..sääditkö videokortin ajureista että application controlled to always on
<puunakki> kyllä
<puunakki> http://pastebin.com/PNgkeeEr
<puunakki> fglrxinfo näyttää tommosta
<tsaknorris> hmm
<tsaknorris> mistä forcetit sen vsyncin päälle? kortista?
<puunakki> CCC:stä
<puunakki> kun laitan compizin päälle niin videotoisto toimii paremmin mutta on vieläkin hidasta, vähän on kummallista :D
<tsaknorris> sudo aticonfig --sync-video=on --vs=on <-- ton jälkeen kone pitää REBOOTTAA ei riitä että vaan käynnistää uudestaan X:än
<puunakki> http://pastebin.com/CyAcsM9B
<puunakki> se antaa tommosta
<puunakki> ja ku pistän aticonfig --initial niin antaa seuraavaa
<tsaknorris> no toi eka parametri on overlay juttula et ehkä sitä tarvitse mulla ei ole kiihdytystä tässä niin pitää ettii noi parametrit
<puunakki_> perhana
<puunakki_> nii
<puunakki_> http://pastebin.com/CFSJgFdv
<puunakki_> tommosta antaa se initial
<tsaknorris> sudo aticonfig --sync-vsync=on
<tsaknorris> laita tuo
<tsaknorris> ja reboottaa kone
<tsaknorris> mulla on tässä tuo radeon x1200 ja tässä ei kiihdytykset kyllä toimi :)
<puunakki_> ku laitan ton komennon ni ei tää tee mitää
<tsaknorris> eli ei ole aticonfiggeja asennettu
<tsaknorris> ei tule erroria?
<tsaknorris> mulla siis ei ole aticonfiggeka asennettu
<puunakki_> http://pastebin.com/CyAcsM9B
<puunakki_> tommosta sanoo
<puunakki_> pian takas
<puunakki> mut joo
<puunakki> bootin tästä
<tsaknorris> tossa vikassa pastebinnissä ei ollu tota
<tsaknorris> sudo aticonfig --sync-vsync=on
<tsaknorris> laita vaan tuo yksi parametri :P
<tsaknorris> ja reboot
<puunakki> "puunakki@puunakki-desktop:~$ sudo aticonfig --sync-vsync=on
<puunakki> [sudo] password for puunakki:
<puunakki> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<puunakki> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configurationfile manually and run aticonfig again.
<puunakki> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed."
<tsaknorris> no laita eka tuo sudo aticonfig --initial
<tsaknorris> ja sitte perään tuo toinen
<puunakki> noku ei sekää komento toimi :D
<puunakki> "puunakki@puunakki-desktop:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<puunakki> Found fglrx primary device section Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<puunakki> "
<tsaknorris> ok :D
<puunakki> jep :D
<puunakki> vähä kumma kyllä
<tsaknorris> sulla kans 10.10 ubuntu
<puunakki> kyl
<tsaknorris> mietin vaan kun ei mullakaan ole xorgia tässä
<tsaknorris> ne on varmaan ottanut sen pois
<tsaknorris> miks aina pitää vaihtaa
<tsaknorris> xorg on näköjään xsession
<tsaknorris> sudo Xorg -configure
<tsaknorris> laita tuo komento :)
<tsaknorris> tehdään oma xorg.conf
<puunakki> juu :p
<tsaknorris> ja tuon jälkeen initialisoi aticonfig
<tsaknorris> ja sitte sen jälkeen
<puunakki> voi kettu
<tsaknorris> no?
<puunakki> ootas
<puunakki> pistän pastebiniin
<puunakki> http://pastebin.com/Z2q7JdLs
<tsaknorris> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tsaknorris> ootas
<tsaknorris> tee näin
<tsaknorris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534821/
<tsaknorris> ja tuon jälkeen sitte aticonfig --initial
<tsaknorris> ja sitte sudo aticonfig --sync-vsync=on
<muep> ei x1200:lle varmaan enää saa tuota ajuria
<muep> vai onko tässä nyt joku oikeasti vanha Ubuntu kyseessä?
<muep> eikun sori, nyt vissiin koetettiinkin saada sitä 5700:aa toimimaan
<tsaknorris> juu
<tsaknorris> mä oon jo luovuttanu ton x1200 kanssa :D nyt painitaan keskiraskaassa sarjasa ^^.
<muep> kyllä kai sen avoimilla ajureilla pitäisi pelata
<tsaknorris> muep mikä
<tsaknorris> 3d kiihdytyskö?
<tsaknorris> tuun kohta takas
<tsaknorris> ei voi laittaa edes ctrl+alt+f1 xD
<tsaknorris> ruutuun tulee heti no signal :P
<Sysi> tuo oli joku tunnettu vika, korjauski löytynee
<tsaknorris> no mut tämä on edelleen x1200 :D
<tsaknorris> tarviiko tätä koittaa edes korjata
<tsaknorris> aika antiikkia
<Sysi> radeon 9250 toimi heittämällä, seiskaan ei ollu olemassakaa ajureita
<Sysi> *seiskalle
<tsaknorris> siis kyllähän mä näen tästä ruudusta kaiken, mutta 3d kiihdytyksen sun muut voidaan varmasti unohtaa xD hahaha
<muep> minulla toimii vähintään jonkinlainen avoin opengl-kiihdytys ainakin kamppeilla radeon 7500 (antiikkia), radeon x300 (varsin vanha sekin) ja radeon hd3650
<muep> en usko että x1200:llakaan tarvitsisi unohtaa opengl-kiihdytystä
<Sysi> porukoitten x1100 mobile tms toimii kans hyvin
<tsaknorris> hmm pitäs laittaa live-cd sisään ja chrootilla tehdä sitte
<tsaknorris> kun gdm:ää ei voi tästä stoppaa tai katoaa signaali
<tsaknorris> hm
<tsaknorris> laitoin nuo opengj ajurit mutta ei se niitä tunnista
<tsaknorris> gl
<tsaknorris> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<muep> mitkä ajurit?
<muep> ubuntussa tulee vakiona mukana ne mitkä sillä saattavat toimia
<tsaknorris> fglrx
<muep> no se just ei tule noin vanhoja näytönohjaimia
<muep> x1200:a siis
<tsaknorris> no miten ajattelit laittaa 3d kiihdytyksen vakkariajureilla?
<tsaknorris> että toimis muka out of the box?
<muep> niin se ainakin näillä edellämainituilla minun laitteilla toimii
<muep> 7500:lle ja x300:lle se out of the box-tuki avoimissa ajureissa on ollut jo vuosia, ja hd3650:lle tuli viime syksynä jonkinlainen tuki, joka on sen jälkeen vielä parantunut jonkin verran
<muep> noille vanhemmille radeoneille ei yleensä kannata lähteä vaihtamaan mitään sen oletusajurin tilalle, kun suljettu ei tue ja jakeluissa on yleensä mukana se paras mahdollinen avoin
<tsaknorris> ja niin se toimii mullakin :D
<tsaknorris> aika outoa
<tsaknorris> jeee!
<muep> kas, hienoa
<tsaknorris> ja heti menin testaa unreal software counter-strike 2D
<tsaknorris> kurko peli
<Joonass> Päiviä
<Joonass> Minulla on Dell Latitude X300 läppäri, jossa näytönohjaimena Intel Extreme Graphics 2, niin miten saisin Compizin toimiaan, kuulemma pitäisi toimia, Youtubessa videoita
<annttu> mites ekigalla voi soittaa saunalahden voip numeroon?
<muep> samalla tavalla kuin muihinkin puhelinnumeroihin
<annttu> hmm
<annttu> ei vaikuta onnistuvan
<annttu> yrittää, mutta pätkäsee heti
<muep> mutta muihin puhelinnumeroihin soittaminen onnistuu?
<annttu> missähän muodossa tuon numeron pitää olla?
<annttu> en ole kokeillut
<muep> ne saunalahden nettipuhelinliittymät näkyvät puhelinverkon puolelle ihan tavallisina paikallispuhelinliittyminä
<muep> eli niihin soittelu onnistuu jotakuinkin samoissa tilanteissa kuin muihinkin puhelinnumeroihin soittaminen
<annttu> mutta jos haluan soittaa siihen voip numeroon ilman, että se käy puhelinverkossa?
<muep> ei sitä varmaan puhelinverkon kautta viedä, jos soiton molemmat osapuolet on siellä saunalahden voipverkossa
<T-M-T> Iltaa
<muep> Iltaa
<T-M-T> Olis ongelma äänikortin kanssa.
<T-M-T> Kyseessä hoontech dsp24 value maverickissa.
<T-M-T> Tietääkseni käyttää ice1712 piiriä
<T-M-T> Osaisko joku sanoa miten ton saa toimimaan pulsella?
<T-M-T> Toimii alsalla mm. firefoxissa ja renoisessa mutta vlc:ssä ei toimi alsallakaan.
<Paavi2_0> vlc:ssä taisi olla oma valintansa käyttävälle äänikortille
<T-M-T> Paavi2_0, Joo mutta mikään ei toimi
<tsaknorris> ootko varma että joku ohjelma ei ole varannut äänikanavaa esim firefox
<tsaknorris> kaikki ohjelmat sammutettu tms
<tsaknorris> paitsi vlc
<tsaknorris> pulsella sen kanavan voi tietty valita, mutta mulla oli kerran toi bugi
<tsaknorris> sit sammutin firefoxit sun muut ku aloin ihmettelee ja äänet tuli :P
<T-M-T> Emon integroitu äänipiiri toimii kyl mutta siinä on niin paska soundi et ei huvittais käyttää.
<T-M-T> Kytkin sen jo biosista pois päältä :P
<T-M-T> Tämmöstä tuo vlc puskee "Potential ALSA version problem:
<T-M-T> VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any).
<T-M-T> Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue."
<T-M-T> Mutta perus repojen kautta ei saa päivitettyä
<Kalle> Ubuntu on ollut minulla hetken aikaa ja osaan käyttää sitä graafisen käyttöliittymän kautta, mutta en kuitenkaan kovin hyvin.
<Kalle> Mikä olisi seuraava mitä kannattaisi opetella?
<Kalle> Tai mistä kannattaisi aloittaa?
<tsaknorris> opetella mitä?
<annttu> käyttämään ilman graafista käyttöliittymää?
<Kalle> Ubuntun käyttöä
<tsaknorris> bash shell
<Kalle> Niin tai tehdä edistyneempiä asioita
<tsaknorris> ja sitte vaikka vim editoria
<annttu> http://linux.fi/wiki/Komentorivin_perusteet
<muep> omasta mielenkiinnostahan se eniten kannattaa lähteä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hxOQ9 -> Komentorivin perusteet – Linux.fi
<muep> jos sen käyttiksen kanssa jo tulee toimeen, niin on aika hankala sanoa, mitä nimenomaan pitäisi opetella
<kenkku> yleensä sitä tulee opeteltua se mitä tarvitsee
<muep> näinpä
<kenkku> harvemmin sitä lähtee ihmettelemään jotain satunnaista uutta asiaa
<muep> ainakin nuo komentorivin perusteet on ihan käyttökelpoista asiaa muuallakin kuin ubuntussa
<Kalle> Juu. Tuli vaan mieleen kun selasin tuota foorumia ja ne muiden puheet oli aika hepreaa mulle.
<muep> vaikka miten paljon opettelet, niin aina jonkun puheet on
<muep> sit jos kiinnostaa, niin voi kaivella esim. netistä ja kirjoista, että mistä ne nyt puhuu
<Kalle> Ubuntua käyttää tekstitilassa, niin saako ohjelmia avattua ihan normaalisiti.
<Kalle> jos ubuntua käyttää tekstitilassa
<tale> Kalle: Mitä tarkoitat normaalisti? GUI-ohjelmia tietysti ei voi käyttää mutta komentorivikomennot toimivat ihan samoin kuin työpöydällä pääteikkunassa.
<Paavi2_0> jos ohjelmassa on graafinen käyttöliittymä, niin sitä ei saa käynnistettyä, mutta yleensä se myös kertoo, että miksi ei saa käynnistettyä
<tale> Kalle: Porixin sivuilla on Opiskelua-laatikko, opiskele vaikka ne ensihätään: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Etusivu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hxRkA -> Etusivu – Porixi
<muep> jos grafiikkasysteemit on päällä, niin terminaalista kuiten voi käynnistää graafisiakin ohjelmia
<muep> mutta sitten tosiaan jos ei ole X-serveriä ohjelmille saatavilla, niin useimmat graafiset softat eivät edes käynnisty
<Paavi2_0> tämä on hieman hankalasti jäsennetty, mutta käyttökelpoinen lunttilappu http://linux.fi/wiki/Komentorivin_perusteet
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hxOQ9 -> Komentorivin perusteet – Linux.fi
<Kalle> Normaalilla tarkoitin esim. nettiselain
<Sysi> tekstitilassa toimivia selaimiaki on
<Paavi2_0> firefox ja kumppanit eivät toimi, mutta esim. elinks toimii
<Sysi> sillä onnistu ainaki linuxfin lukeminen ihan hyvin
<Kalle> Minun varmaankin kannattaa lukea joku linux kirja, ennen kuin tulen tänne kyselemään ja rasittamaan teitä.
<Paavi2_0> ihan miten itse haluat
<Paavi2_0> ei mua haittaa neuvoa, jos ei ole muita kiireitä
<Paavi2_0> eri asia sitten, osaanko selittää asiat niin, että ymmärrät...
<Kalle> ... ja eri asia ymmärränkö ollenkaan
<Paavi2_0> kokeilepa esim. w3m:ää päätteessä/komentokehotteessa
<Sysi> unix-like käyttiksetki toimii logiikalla, kuhan perusjutut kattelee jostaki niin siltä pohjalta saa hyvin pääteltyä loput
<Paavi2_0> joo, ja monet asiat on loppujen lopuksi helpointa hoitaa työkaluilla, joissa ei ole graafista käyttöliittymää (eli GUI:a)
<Paavi2_0> ja sitten on ketjutusmerkkejä, sekä ns. pipejä (oliko niille jotain virallista suomennosta?)
<harto> putki
<Paavi2_0> käteviä kaikenkaikkiaan
<Paavi2_0> niinno putki, käyttääkö esim. linux.fi ko. nimitystä?
<harto> jep
<Paavi2_0> näemmä
<Paavi2_0> oma suosikki ubuntussa ja debianissa on päivitysten tekeminen päätteessä "yhdellä rivillä"
<Paavi2_0> 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'
<Paavi2_0> http://linux.fi/wiki/Komentorivin_perusteet#Komentojen_ketjutus
<Kalle> Mitä toi päivittää
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hxOQ9 -> Komentorivin perusteet – Linux.fi
<Sysi> asennetut paketit
<Kalle> Voiko niitä paketteja muuten päivittää?
<Paavi2_0> Kalle: siinä on kaksi komentoa, eka hakee tiedot mahdollisista uusista paketeista ja jo asennettujen uusista versioista, ja jälkimmäinen sitten päivittää paketit uudempaan versioon, jos sellainen löytyy
<Paavi2_0> voi toki
<Paavi2_0> yleensä tuon hoitaa update-manager -niminen ohjelma. jopa automaattisesti, jos sen laittaa niin tekemään.
<Kalle> Siis päivittääkö tuo pelkät ubuntun osat vai ohjelmat esim firefox
<muep> kaikki mitä se pakettienhallinta tarjoaa
<muep> kannattaa pääsääntöisesti päivittää
<Paavi2_0> ihan kaiken paketeista asennetun
<muep> sitten jos on lisäillyt jotain vähemmän laadukkaita pakettivarastoja käyttöön, niin omaa harkintaakin voi joutua päivitysten suhteen käyttämään
<Kalle> ui
<Kalle> Ups!
<retku> mihin kansioon nuo software centerin kautta asennetut paketit menevät?
<Sysi> vähän ympäriinsä minne sattuu
<Paavi2_0> ennalta määriteltyihin paikkoihin
<Sysi> ei siis osx-tyyliin oo yhessä pallossa koko softa
<Paavi2_0> yleensä suoritettavat tiedostot menevät polkuun /usr/share/bin
<Paavi2_0> ja asetukset sitten kohtaan /etc
<Paavi2_0> tai johonkin piilohakemistoon kotikansion alle
<Paavi2_0> jaetuille ohjelmointikirjastoille on oma hakemistonsa jne.
<Paavi2_0> retku: mutta peritaatteessa software center on vain aptin graafinen käyttöliittymä, kuten synaptic, update-manager jne.
<retku> lubuntussa koitan laittaa softwarecenteriä valikkoon, miten?
<Paavi2_0> eli, jos olet sieltä jotain asentanut, niin sen paketin voi poistaa muita työkaluja käyttäen ja toisin päin
<Sysi> openboxissa varmaan pitää muokata valikon conffia
<Paavi2_0> lxde:ssä pitäis ton sovelluksen nimi tietää
<Paavi2_0> siis ko. sovelluksen suoritettavan tiedoston nimi kuten bash sen ymmärtää
<Paavi2_0> vähän kyllä ihmettelen, että miksi sitä ei lubuntussa valmiiksi valikossa ole :/
<retku> siis ei sitä ole ollenkaan
<retku> "sudo apt-get install software-center" en tiedä miksei
<retku> ehkä koska se on UBUNTU software center, mutta ainakin kaikki sieltä asentamani ohjelmat toimivat ihan hyvin
<Paavi2_0> tai lubuntun kasaajat ajattelevat, ettei sillä tee yhtikäs mitään hyödyllistä, eivätkä siksi ole sitä jakeluversioonsa sisällyttäneet
<Paavi2_0> kai ny toimivat, kun ne on ihan samoja paketteja, käytit sitten synapticia, software-centeriä tai apt-getiä
<pesasa> Ubuntu == Kubuntu == Xubuntu == Lubuntu ...
<pesasa> Samat pakettivarastot kaikilla.
<Paavi2_0> joo, mutta ei samoja oletuksena asennettuja paketteja :)
<pesasa> Ei niin.
<Juho> lopettiko muillakin pidginin msn taas toiminnan
<Juho> varmennetta haluaa
<Juho> jahas näköjään lähtee taas toimimaan kun asentelee varmenteen uusiks
<sinppa_> juuh
<sinppa_> sillä hoituu
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-14
<reukku> asensin Lubuntu alternaten vanhaan myllyyn ni nyt en saa siinä saunalahden mokkulaa käyttöön ni mitenköhän?
<Mkaysi> Onko "usb-modeswitch" asennettuna?
<reukku> ei kai sitten ole?
<Mkaysi> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Mkaysi> Ainakin oma Huawei jokin alkoi toimia heti kun sen asensi.
<reukku> sekö on koneessa jossain mutta ei asennettuna?
<Mkaysi> Ai niin, unohdin ettei ole verkkoyhteyttä.
<reukku> jos se on Ubuntun cd levyllä ni miten sieltä asennan?
<reukku> vai lataanko netistä
<reukku> mutta mikä on käsky asentaa se sitten? en oo vielä tottunu
<Mkaysi> Lataat netistä
<Mkaysi> Pikainen Googletus sanoo http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/usb-modeswitch-data http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/usb-modeswitch http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/tcl http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/tcl8.4
<Mkaysi> sudo dpkg -i paketti
<reukku> hmm
<reukku> ok kiitti nyt se kai onnistuu :)
<reukku> minkähän takia toi sakis3g sanoo että su: tunnistautumisvirhe?
<reukku> pitääkö erikseen wvdial asentaa myös?
<reukku> vasta kolmisen tuntia yrittäny nettiin
<tuhoojabotti> Missähän määrin guest-useri voi tehdä muutoksia järjestelmään
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<RuotsinJuha> Saatana lyötiin jo 2011 vuotta sitten Golgotan ristillä, Saatanan orjat ovat istuneet chateilla ja laittanut mua ulos
<RuotsinJuha> vaikk miks, Lucifer valheiden kuningatar, kuori peitti, mut jos vetää naamarin poisa, siell on paha otuus.
<RuotsinJuha> Sofia Rosengren 32år, World class city Göteborg, westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. Aerobic intstruktör, 173cm lång, blond.
<SipuliSopuli> k
<pesasa> Ai kato, toi "Jussi" kävi täälläkin.
<re-G> kaverille ei oo kyl lääkitys ihan kohallaan
<re-G> kaverilla*
<hahlo> mutta osasi vielä suomea
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Riippuu mitä oikeuksia sillä käyttäjällä on. Tavallisen käyttäjän oikeuksilla ei saa kirjoitettua muuta kuin käyttäjän omaan kotihakemistoon ja hakemistoihin /tmp ja /var/tmp. Eli ei järjestelmää pääse muuttamaan jos ei saa kikkailtua enempi oikeuksia käyttöönsä.
<anger> Mielenkiintoinen tapaus tuo RuotsinJuha
<Tm_T> asiaa ei tarvinne enää kommentoida täällä
<anger> Jep, häiritsee joinien/parttien seuraamista
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Nii, mietinkin tuota mikä tuli automaattisesti jossain päivityksessä.
<anger> Onkos noissa printteri/skanneri komboissa tänä päivänä suurta eroa miten vaivatta toimii liimaksissa?
<anger> Esim. Epsonilta näytti olevan muutama malli tarjouksessa
<mjr> on niissä kai eroja, mistähän se nykyään tarkistetaan
<harriv> canoni tuotti vaikeuksia ainakin muutama vuosi sitten
<mjr> hp tekee ajureita hyvin, muiltakin on kyl jotain ainakin tuettuna
<crope> samoin samsung
<crope> samsungilla on yleensä ajurit tarjolla ja lisäksi on hyvin avoimia ajureita
<ighea> onneks sampalla ei tuurin käydessä tarvi koskea niihin omiin ajureihin
<crope> monesti vähän kenkku asentaa se samsungin oma suljettu ajuri, mutta jos ei tartte miljoonaa värin säädintä ja kaikkia skannerin ominaisuuksia niin sillä jakelun matkassa tulevalla pärjää hyvin
<crope> jooh
<ighea> splixillä
<ighea> sampan omat sisältää x86-binääriä mikä ei ole kiva ARM:lla
<anger> sithän noissa oli kaikkea säätöä, esim. piti nollata laskureita että suostuu jatkamaan printtausta
<anger> oliskohan ollu itse asiassa just epsoni
<mjr> anger, no noita kusetuksia nyt on melkein kaikkialla :(
<mjr> en tiiä, ehkä jossain vähemmän, jossain enemmän
<ighea> niin ne tulostusrajottimet :)
<ighea> jossain epsonin lasereissa kun tunkee teippiä peitteeksi muovipatruunasta määrän tarkistavan ledin eteen niin voi printtailla vielä pitkän aikaa
<Iltsu> mä en kyl saanu samsungin mv-laseria toimimaa sit millää
<Iltsu> tai kerran sain, mut sitku vaihdoin konet ni ei vaa lähteny toimimaa
<re-G> mä ostin hp:n
<ighea> ainakin cups nykyään tahtoo että se luotava laitetiedosto on ryhmän lp omistama
<ighea> jos se kuuluu johonkin muuhun niin hv käyttäjä ja mitään ei näy missään
<ighea> paras toki kun nuo usb-säännöt yleensä rullaa sen laitetiedoston scanner-ryhmälle
<ighea> tiedä miten ubuntussa nykyään
<re-G> tos on arkinsyöttöskanneri ja mv-laseri. Iha jeps toimii linuxissa, mut tartti asentaa suljettu kilke ja monisivuinen skannaus toimii kunnolla vain sillä hp:n omalla cli-clientillä
<czr_> re-G, 2-puoleinens skanneri?
<re-G> czr_: ei
<ParanoidAndroid> Moro. Voiko joku jesaa päivitin uusimpaan Ubuntuun. Enkä löydä enää langatonta verkkoa. Naapurien verkot kyllä näkyy.
<ParanoidAndroid> Puhelimessa näkyy ja toisessa läppärissä.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-15
<Cobain> Väärän kannun macro :D
<reukku> onkohan missään ohjetta miten vanhassa koneessa voisi pyörittää vaikka elokuvia uuden ubuntun kautta ?
<anger> Eli sun vanha kone ei jaksa itse pyörittää leffoja mutta on yhteydessä tohon uuteen koneeseen nopealla nettiyhteydellä?
<reukku> niin mutta ei tarvii nettiä ku ethernetillä huoneesta toiseen
<czr> menee se liikenne siinakin tcp/ip:lla :-).
<anger> No joo, tota mä tolla netillä tarkotinkin :)
<reukku> no vaikka :)
<czr> reukku, miksi haet tuollaista ratkaisua?
<reukku> siitä vanhasta kattelis olkkarissa isolta näytöltä leffoja
<reukku> molemmat koneet on pöytäkoneita
<anger> Ootko kokeillut ottaa ssh-yhteyttä hitaalta koneelta nopealle ja avata sieltä x11-ohjelmia etänä?
<reukku> en ole
<czr> mut siis hmm.
<anger> Tai vlc:ssä taisi olla kanssa videon jako verkkoon
<czr> mikset aja suoraan katselusoftaa vanhassa koneessa?
<czr> ja sit verkkojaolla jaat vaan ne kamat vanhasta koneesta tiedostoina
<n1ko> ei oikeasti maksaa, osta videosoitin markalla kaupasta
<n1ko> maksa vaivaa
<czr> ilman et yrittaa edes striimata mitaan videota
<anger> Mut en tiedä vaatiiko nää ratkaisut kovin paljoa vähemmän tolta hitaammalta koneelta
<n1ko> tossa ei edes säästä mitään aikaa saati rahaa
<n1ko> päinvastoin
<n1ko> ja sähköäkin kuluu eli ei ole ekologistakaan
<czr> anger, ssh -X on aika.. kuluttavaa videon kans :-)
<reukku> ei tässä enää muuta menoja ole ku sähkö
<anger> Niin, onko se kuitenkin niin että prossun/näyttiksen tehoja vaaditaan aina just siinä koneessa josta kuva pusketaan ruudulle
<anger> czr: Joo, taitaa ylipäätänsä myös ssh vaatia jonkunverran potkua koneelta
<czr> jos reukku vaan vastais et miksei soita suoraan siina tv-koneella niita leffoja
<anger> Ainakin kännyllä huomaa että pienikin aika ssh-ikkuna auki kuluttaa akun saman tien
<reukku> 128mb muistilla?
<n1ko> reukku: jossa otat takkiin ja huolella. Sen menetetyn ajan lisäksi
<czr> reukku, millainen kone se tv-kone on?
<czr> millainen prossa esim?
<reukku> 500 prossu ja 128mb muistia
<czr> minkatyyppista leffaa aattelit katsoa silla?
<reukku> noita rippejä
<czr> HD?
<czr> heh, juuei. ei tuu onnistumaan
<reukku> noh?
<czr> sul on 100 ethernet?
<reukku> nii
<anger> reukku: mulla on atomikone, hikisesti jaksaa kyllä sekään pyörittää hd-kamaa
<czr> tulee nykimaan vaikka kaikki toimis taydellisesti
<anger> ei tollasella koneella mitään tee
<n1ko> projektista tulee mieleen speden tupla etupäinen auto
<n1ko> :)
<reukku> hö :)
<czr> reukku, jos koodaus kiinnostaa niin siinapa sulle projekti mita voit pari vuotta tehda :-)
<Iltsu> joo parempia saa ilmaseks
<reukku> eikö jollakin vanhalla Linuxilla vois elokuvaa pyörittää toisesta koneesta muka?
<n1ko> riippuu miten vanha, mutta mitään järkeä siinä ei ole
<reukku> tollanen vanha redhattikin tossa
<n1ko> vaikkei olis vanhakaan tai vaikkei olis linuxikaan :)
<n1ko> kyllähän sitä voi jalalla runkata ja perse edellä kiivetä puuhun mutta kannattaa pohtia voisko asiat tehdä jotenkin järkevästikkin
<anger> Vaikuttaako toi edes hirveesti vaikka videoplayeri toimisi nopeammalla koneella?
<n1ko> vaikuttaa toki, itse purku tapahtuu siellä
<anger> TV:ssä kiinni olevan näyttiksen pitää kuitenkin se video laittaa ruudulle
<mjr> sitten mietitään jaksaako verkko ja se toinen kone tuupata sen pakkaamattoman videon tarpeeks nopeesti (ja konsistentilla nopeudella) ruudulle
<mjr> niin
<anger> Voithan sä kokeilla VLC:tä jos nyt kovasti on luppoaikaa
<anger> Mut eiköhän lopputulos ole aika selvä
<n1ko> ei oikeasti kannata, kaikkee paljhon mielenkiintosempaakin tunattavaa :)
<n1ko> tai meneen jakaan lehtiä pariksi illaksi niin voi hakea atom-koneen kaupasta
<anger> Niin, voi käyttää vaikka aikaa siihen, että metsästää huomattavasti tuoreemman koneenraadon jostakin :)
<reukku> ekaks oli tarkoitus ajaa suoraan telkkariin paremmasta koneesta mutta ei mikään piuhan pituus riitä huoneesta toiseen
<Iltsu> ei sul oikee jää vaihtoehdoiks ku siirtää parempaa konet tai hommata olkkarii parempi tai sit joku muu laite, mut nitite formaattituki o vähä mitä on
<reukku> oon testannu olkkarissa ja hyvin se pelas
<reukku> noi paskat dvdsoittimet nytkyttää ripattuja filmejä aika pahasti ku on enemmän tapahtumia ruudulla, siitä tää idea..
<czr> satasen verkon yli saa teoriassa noin 11 MiB/sec yli. se riittaa teoriassa max 640 x 480 x 16bpp 17 fps nayttoon
<czr> ja kun puhutaan kaytannossa niin tippuu 15 fpsaan
<czr> 640 x 480 ei hyvalta nayta isossa telkassa
<czr> reukku, hanki pitka hdmi-kaapeli
<czr> saa 15 metrisiakin
<anger> czr: Toi on sentään huomattavasti isompi kuva kuin mitä mun atom-kone jaksaa flashilla pyörittää
<czr> anger, no ehka sun kannattais harkita sit tuollaista mallia ;-)
<reukku> lyhyt mulla onkin mutta koneessa ei ole hdmi:tä :)
<czr> mut toi ei onnistu siis nykyisilla softilla millaan mita tiedan
<czr> puhuin vain teoreettisista maksimeista yleensakin
<czr> reukku, mika siina on?
<czr> dvi?
<n1ko> reukku: hanki oikea videosoitin, niitä saa 100e lähtien
<n1ko> soittaa hd:tkin eikä vie sähköä
<reukku> mikähän toi nyt on :)
<n1ko> ja saa kaukkarilla käskettyä eikä mitään hemmetin kikkailua eri koneitten kanssa
<anger> joo, kierrätys toki kunniaan, mutta rajansa silläkin
<n1ko> kierrätyksessä on se ongelma että siinä tekee vaan hallaa
<anger> duunistakin ollaan just dumppaamassa kasapäin pois jotain core2 koneita, mitään ideaa jotain tollasia antiikkipaskoja enää tänä päivänä tuunailla
<n1ko> jos siis luulee säästävänsä luontua ja olevansa vastuullinen kuluttaja tms huttua
<reukku> no mikähän olis sitte vanhaan myllyyn hyvä media player? jos ulkoisella kovolla kokeilis
<czr> vlc
<n1ko> ota joku hommaan tehty softa kuten xbmc siihen
<czr> mut jos tuota 500MHz:ista tarkoitat niin sanoisin et.. unohda :-).
<anger> ei tolla koneella saa edes mitään playeria auki puhumattakaan itse videoista
<reukku> siinä on niin kevyt redhat että uskoisin toimivan
<anger> tekstitilan saat ladattua
<n1ko> kevyt redhat... :)
<anger> huoh...
<reukku> :)
<anger> mut joo, ehkä neuvot ei kelpaa niin ollaan neuvomatta :)
<n1ko> ei kuplastakaan tuu kiihdytysautoa sillä että vaihtaa pellit kusilaituun :)
<yakc> millasta rautaa pitäisi olla, että  esim. tubesta pyörisi hd videot nykimättä
<anger> laitat siihen kaikki multimediakilkkeet, case closed
<anger> nyt moi
<n1ko> yakc: riippuu millasta softaa sulla on
<n1ko> jos on sopiva näyttis ja rautakiihotus pelaa niin ei kummostakaan, varmasti joku pentium m:kin riittää
<n1ko> jos ei oo niin c2d
<yakc> no ubuntu 11.10 tässä hurisee. joku yhden ytimen sempron
<yakc> muistia 3 gigaa ja joku peruspaska integroitu näytönohjain
<yakc> flashvideot vaan ei tykkää pyöriä vaikka sitten koneelta pystyy katsomaan, mutta ei streamina
<yakc> 480p on maximi
<czr> kokeile vp8/html5:sta
<anger> flasassa ongelma on ettei se tunnu hyödyntävän juurikaan gpu:ta
<anger> youtube.com/html5 tosiaan auttaa aika suuressa osassa juutuubin videoita
<czr> ei se hyodynnakaan
<n1ko> ei oo html5 ollut kyl yhtään flashia kevyempi
<n1ko> en oo kyllä kesän jälkeen testannut mutta mahtaako siinä eroa olla tapahtunut
<czr> mul vahan vaihtelee koneesta riippuen
<anger> mut varsinaista fläsäongelmaa en ole kyllä saanut ratkaistua, vaikka netissä kyllä on jonkun verran hehkutusta miten muka nykyfläsä tukisi gpu:ta myös linuxissa
<n1ko> linux,tuki,flash :)
<anger> n1ko: gpu:n käytön suhteen ainakin ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä
<n1ko> anger: jaa? millä alustalla?
<n1ko> tai siis että miten
<anger> html5-videoita voi ihan huoletta kattoa kokoruudulla, fläsä hyvä jos jaksaa pyörittää sitä pikkuvideota
<n1ko> niin siis sulla toinen sattuu tukemaan ja toinen ei
<anger> nvidia ion
<n1ko> järkevää on testata kun alustassa on tuki kummallekkin tai ei kummallekkaan
<n1ko> tietty subjektiivisesti ajatellen tuolloin on parempi :)
<yakc> harmittaa kanssa kun en saa foobaria linuxille. tai winen kanssa tulee se ongelma, että se ei tunnista ulkoisia levyjä.
<jjo> mitä siinä foobarissa sitten on niin hyvää?
<jjo> pari kertaa joutunut käyttämään, enkä ole kertaakaan vakuuttunut
<jjo> mutta mä nyt tykkäänkin rhythmbox/banshee -tyylistä aika paljon
<yakc> no siis enimmäkseen se on kait tottumuskysymys. se on toki myös kevyt ja mä digaan muutamista plugareista siinä
<yakc> mm. foo_discogs
<Iltsu> foobar on uskomattomnan kiva
<yakc> joka on tägäämiseen hiton hyvä ja samalla siinä pystyy muuttamaan folderien pathit esim. ide-tägien mukaan
<Iltsu> ei samalaine ominaisuushelvetti ku winamp tai itunes
<yakc> joka on toki turhaa kosmetiikkaa, mutta kuitenkin
<jjo> tagittamiseen mä käytänkin sit easytagia
<jjo> tiedä sit saisiko sillä lisäarvoa jos se olisi samassa softassa
<yakc> niin, mutta kun on kokeillut kerran parempaa
<yakc> niin ei voi ajatellakaan muuta
<Iltsu> nii, foobar<3
<jjo> no, hyvä että tykkäätte
<n1ko> itunesissa ei muuta vikaa ole kuin se että se ei handlaa isoja kokoelmia tehokkaasti
<n1ko> se on tietty parempi siinä suhteessa että useat softat mitä oon testannu ei selviä isosta kokoelmasta laisinkaan
<Iltsu> jjo, me arvostetaan myös sun väärää mielipidet
<jjo> mulle toi rhythmbox/banshee-tyylistä hanskata kokoelmia
<n1ko> foobar on winkkarilla iha jees, mutta winkkari on niin kauheeta kuraa että se ei lohduta kauheesti
<n1ko> bansheessa on helvetisti isoja bugeja mm. se että se jää busylooppiin jos levy lähtee alta
<Iltsu> riippuu vähä, kyl mä näkisi et windowsil o paikkas sii mitä linuxilki
<n1ko> muuten ihan ok kyllä nykysellään ollut
<jjo> mut olis kiva jos sen saisi näyttämään artistinäkymässä ensisijaisesti album artistin mukaan
<n1ko> Iltsu: on, mä en itse vaan halua olla enää samassa paikassa
<jjo> rhythmbox on kyllä kevyempi kuin banshee, mutta mulla oli muistaakseni joku ongelma rhythmboxin kanssa
<jjo> sit kävin vaihtoehdot läpi ja päädyin bansheeseen
<jjo> vois kyllä kokeilla taas rhythmboxiakin
<yakc> tulipahan taas otettua pari kuppia kahvia liikaa
<Finnish> Osaisko joku vinkata miten saan langattoman korttini toimimaan, lähinnä siis että pitäis saada tehtyä (pöytäkoneeseen) mokkulanetistä uus langaton verkko kotio, pitäis ipad2 saada siihen kiinni että vois ladata siihen garagebandin
<Finnish> Se langaton on toiminu aikaisemmin/joskus, mut nyt se kyl ei toimi, ei osaa tehdä esim uutta langatonta verkkoa
<Finnish> Millä sitä osais katsoa toimiiko se mitenkään, onko oikea ajuri tms
<Finnish> 03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2860
<kimbledon> lsmod näkee ainaki niitä ajureita,
<kimbledon> jotkut rtXXXX liittyy niihin
<kimbledon> netistä varmaan löytyy et mitkä pitää olla ladattuna
<Finnish> rt2860sta             543010  1
<kimbledon> muusta en tiedä :D ite koitin saada debianis toimii tollasta ralink korttii mut se ei jostain syystä lähteny pelittää
<Finnish> Mistä näkee mikä firmware tossa kortissa on tällä hetkellä?
<Finnish> Tai miten tohon isketään uus firmware, ubuntu helpissä oli että firmware V26 ralinkin sivuilta pelastaa kuulema oikukkaan käytöksen
<Finnish> Blacklistasin ton rt2860sta ajurin, mites toi käynnistetään uudestaan ettei tarvii konetta bootata?
<Finnish_> Löytyiskö jelppiä?
<Finnish_> Miten firmware päivitetään wlaniin?
<elias_a> Finnish_: Kaivelet googlesta sen laitteen merkillä ja tyyppinumerolla ja hakusanoilla update firmware.
<rhkfin> Kurko: pesasa google kertoi että ootte pari kuukautta sit jutellut täällä siitä miten Spotify estää uloskirjautumisen (ja antaa KDE:ssa herjan). Ootteko keksiny jotain ratkaisu muuta kuin sammuttaa spotify?
<pesasa> Siitä on varmaan pari vuotta, kun tuollaista hämmästelin äidin koneella, mutta Skypen kanssa. Silloin jätin vaan Skypen käynnistämättä. Spotify:ta en ole käyttänyt.
<rhkfin> oke
<Piotr728> UBUTNTU FOREVER !!!
<gildean> piotr puhuu vähän, mutta typottaa senkin edestä
<jessica321> hello
<SipuliSopuli> jaah, kun koitan käynnistää lighttod valittelee se että portti 80 olis jo käytössä mutta enpä keksi mikä sen olis voinu omia...
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Yleensä se on HTTP-palvelin.
<yakc> hei onks jollain ratkaisu tohon empathy ongelmaan
<tale> yakc: Sanoit ottaneesi liikaa kahvia?
<SipuliSopuli> tale: joo, sainkin kaivettua ja ratkastua jo...
<yakc> joo, tuossa aiemmin kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-16
<andyn> milläs oneiricissa saisi empathyn käynnistymään automaagisesti loginissa? nyt se selvästi loggaa sisään vasta kun systraysta avaa kirjekuorikuvakkeen takaa chatin
<yakc> no olisit onnellinen, että sulla edes logaa sisään se
<yakc> ja sitä paitsi se käynnistyy automaagisesti
<elias_a> Onkos Oneiricin Live-CD -moodi tunnetusti rikki?
<elias_a> Kokeilin eilen naapurin äijän koneella ja X ei käynnistynyt ollenkaan.
<yakc> kokeilitko omallasi
<andyn> hehheh, viimeisen LTS:n jälkeen ilmeisesti ollut pelkkää alamäkeä :P
<andyn> unityn kanssa välillä tulee hirveä derp-olo kun lakkaa toimimasta
<andyn> mut ei se käli muutamia pikkuongelmia lukuunottamatta ole niin hirveä kuin monet väittää. window makerin käyttäjänä tykästyin tuohon sivudockiin, mutta se on vain väärällä puolella
<andyn> sen sijaan se menun piilotus hoverin puuttuessa on anteeksiantamatonta
<yakc> yksi juttu mikä vituttaa tuossa side barissa on se, että kun suljen jonkun sovelluksen siitä niin tulee auto hide
<yakc> vaikka haluaisin jatkaa siellä
<yakc> sen ilmeisesti voisi kyllä korjata jos vähän näkisi vaivaa
<yakc> paitsi tietty jos on työpöytä näkymä
<hate29> Hei, asensin 11.10:een handbraken repoista mutta aina kesken leffan pakkauksen tuo kaatuu ja tulee 'muistialueen ylitys' Mikä on vikana?
<re-G> hate29: eiköhän tuo oo bugirapsan paikka
<crizzy> 32bit? loppuu muisti kesken? (2gb)
<hate29> 32 bittinen mutta ei lopu muist
<hate29> i
<crizzy> ootko varma
<crizzy> pistä system monitor viereen ja seuraa jos se paisuu 2 gigan paikkeille
<re-G> crizzy: ei toi viittaa mitenkään muistin loppumiseen. swappikin lienee käytössä.
<hate29> crizzy: tein juuri tuon mutta ei mene lähellekään. Jää alle gigan
<crizzy> selkee
<hate29> Toisessa koneessa asensin vanhan version .deb paketeista ja pelas hyvin. Uudessa versiossa siis vika
<re-G> hate29: https://forum.handbrake.fr/viewforum.php?f=12
<re-G> voi tietty olla muuallakin vika
<hate29> Kappas. Enpä tienny että heilläkin on tukipalsta. Eiköhän se vika ole siinä softassa itessään
<hate29> re-G: bugi näkyy olevan 32-bittsessä handbrakessa. Uusin nightly-versio on asennettuna mutta ongelma tuli silti. Pitänee päivittää konetta..
<Nakkel> Mistä mä säädän fontteja uudessa ubussa? :P
<shanttu> onko nvidian linux-tuelle "omaa" kanavaa? ei löydy kuin mageia tai bsd.
<shanttu> tai sitten en vaan osaa
<gildean> onks niillä jotain oikeeta linux-tukea?
<gildean> tegra-foorumeillakin muistaakseni tiedotettiin kovaan ääneen että linuxia ei enää tueta
<gildean> eikä ne oo messissä linarossakaan
<ath> Niillä on ajurit, jotka toimii. Se on suhteessa aika valtava tuki.
<gildean> totta
<ath> tegra on sitten ihan eri asia
<gildean> arm on sitä tulevaisuutta
<gildean> kuulemma
<ath> Tegroissa ajetaan Androidia, ei desktoppeja.
<gildean> ei pidä paikkansa
<anger> onhan toi näyttispuoli vielä aika lailla atia edellä ajureiden suhteen
<gildean> mä oon julkassukki yhen oman version ubuntusta tegralle
<gildean> ja toinen ois melkein valmis, pitäs jaksaa paketoida loppuun ja sit testailla vähäsen
<ath> Aina sitä voi haxata, mutta se on eri asia.
<gildean> ei mitään haxausta
<gildean> vaan ihan suoraan toimiva ubuntu linux
<gildean> ei mitään chroottikikkailua tjsp.
<shanttu> harmi. maverick->natty ei mennyt putkeen. koittanut muutamia eri ajureita eikä toimi.
<heikki_> moro. Tietääks joku mikä on (ainaki omasta mielestään) paras flash-animaatioiden tekoon soveltuva opensource-kalu tai kieli
<ath> Juurihan Adobe avaa omansa ;) Flashi kuoli siinä sitten.
<heikki_> ai avointa koodia adoben flashista?
<torde> niin siis mikä tää flashin kuoleminen on
<ath> Ne myös lopettaa mobiiliflashit, se on html5 nyt pojat.
<heikki_> saako html5:llä kaiken mitä flashilla?
<Tekno> ainaki youtube toimii hyvin ilman flashiä @ html5
<heikki_> ok
<mjr> ei tainnu olla standardirajapintaa veppikameralle html5:ssa (tais olla kyl kehitteillä jotain)
<heikki_> mut veikkaampa että 80% koneista sisältää selaimen joka ei tue html5
<mjr> mut aika pitkälti kyllä löytyy
<torde> kyllähän niitä sit alkaa oleen ku sivut on sellasta et vaatii
<heikki_> menee varmaa 5v ainaki viel veikkaan että se on "se" standardi
<torde> mut kertokee nyt pimennossa olleelle, mitä tapahtu, että kaikki sanoo flashin olevan nyt historiaa?
<mjr> torde, adobe kuoppasi sen mobiiliversion kehityksen, ja nyt tuoreemmin vapautti kehityskalun
<torde> just..
<heikki_> ainakin flash pro:sta pyytävät vielä rahaa..
<heikki_> USD 119
<mjr> applea pitää kyl kiittää tästä ensinmainitusta, vaikka mulkku firma melkein joka suhteessa onkin
<mjr> no se oli kai joku käännösympäristö ja kirjastot mitä vapauttivat, flex-niminen kalu tai jotain
<mjr> kaipa niillä on vielä jotain muutakin relevanttia
<mjr> enivei, onnellisesti katoava luonnonvara
<heikki_> Flex is a powerful, open source application framework that allows you to easily build mobile applications for iOS, Android™, and BlackBerry® Tablet OS devices, as well as traditional applications for browser and desktop using the same programming model, tool, and codebase.
<heikki_> noni, eli tuota vois alkaa opiskeleen tässä vaiheessa
<heikki_> vai vaatiiko se ton adobe flash builderin vielä?
<mjr> en rupeais, se niiden flash-ajoympäristökin on edelleen poroa
<heikki_> no onko parempaa kalua jolla saa android/iOs/selain softan suht samalla koodilla?
<mjr> mutta olen ehkä puolueellinen, haluaisin nopeuttaa ton poistumista :]
<ath> Voi olla lyhyt työura tuon teknologian kanssa.
<mjr> joo
<anger> melko hyvinhän html5 toimii jo nyt
<anger> käyttää vaan kikkakolmosia selaimille jotka kaikkia featureita itsessään tue
<anger> tai riippuu tietysti mitä ominaisuuksia käyttää
<heikki_> onko html5 niin kätevä että sillä tekee vaikka iOs ja android-softan ihan?
<anger> Esim. videot http://diveintohtml5.info/video.html
<anger> Lopussa esimerkki miten oletuksena käytetään selaimen omaa videotoistinta ja jos ei tue, niin otetaa fläsä käyttöön
<heikki_> joo
<mjr> mitä meinaat "softalla"
<mjr> kyllähän noi isot pojat jo eksperimentoi ainakin html5-vepisovelluksilla
<heikki_> android-softalla tarkoitan ihan softaa jonka voisi laittaa android-markettiin ja sielä myydä sitä
<heikki_> (oon vähä pihalla tosta html5:stä viel)
<heikki_> tuola ainakin jotakin puhutaan cross platform developmentista ja mainitaan myös kaluja joissa käytetään html5 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_application_development
<gildean> no tietyllä tavalla joo
<mjr> ei voi tietää miten noi marketit tukee paketointia
<gildean> ainakin käsittääkseni
<mjr> erit. applen marketin välistävetoja välttämäänhän noita osittain tehdään, http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/09/kindle-cloud-reader/
<gildean> voi tehä softan, joka on vaan muokattu selain jossa näyttää joko paikallista tai ulkosta sisältöä
<gildean> esim. android market on käytännössä vaan tommonen softa
<mjr> tjooniin, et käytännössä softa on vaan lähinnä selainwidgetti
<gildean> jep
<heikki_> ok
<gildean> ja androidin selain on webkit-selain, eli tukee aika hyvin html5 ja css3
<gildean> ja tulevaisuudessa kai tarkotus olis sitten tukea natiivimmin html5:sta ja tarjota käyttiksen puolesta api:a laitteen ominaisuuksien käyttöön
<gildean> siihenhän se tizenkin perustuu
<anger> #toisaalla just hajoiltiin androidin paskaan webbiselaimeen
<gildean> millä tavoin se on paska?
<heikki_> androidiinhan saa firefoxin
<gildean> ei kai niitä mobiiliselaimia paljon parempiakaan oo?
<gildean> heikki_: se on betassa ja tuntuu vahvasti siltä
<anger> olisko javascriptiin ja/tai devaustyökalujen puute
<anger> en kovin tarkkaan seurannu kun ei koske itseä
<topyli> joskus tein huvikseni androi-appin omasta wordpress-saitistani tällä: http://www.appsgeyser.com/
<gildean> anger: hyvin ainakin jqueryn perustoiminnot futaa
<topyli> eipä montaa minuuttia mennyt
<anger> ui jututkin?
<gildean> anger: no esim draggable on vaikee hoitaa kosketusnäytöllä
<heikki_> jQuery mobile on kans olemassa
<anger> itellä siis kokemusta vaan maemosta, vähän nihkeästi monet ui actioneista toimii kosketusnäytöllä
<gildean> se on kyl
<gildean> tossa tein tommosen lähinnä jqueryllä: http://julkinen.salaliitto.com/trimslice muuten kaikki javascript toimii, mutta ikkunoiden liikuttelu ja koon kasvattaminen ei, eli melkein tärkeimmät ui-ominaisuudet
<gildean> siis kosketusnäytöllä
<anger> huh huh
<anger> kokeilin just moonlight-pluginia
<anger> fläsä alko tuntua just kovin kevyeltä
<hahlo> paljonkohan ne maksaa silverlight sivustoille tukea
<Unable> ser
<onikk> moro, onkohan kellään tietämystä HDMI-liitännästä nvidian optimus/ion2 laitteiden kanssa? ei toimi ihan tosta vaan...
<anger> hdmi:llä on ion tv:ssä kiinni
<anger> ei mitään säätöjä ollu
<anger> nvidian suljetuilla ajureilla käytän, mut toimi mun mielestä myös os-ajureilla
<onikk> itse en saa millään näyttölaitetta näkymään
<onikk> optirunilla antaa kyllä jonkinmoista signaalia telkkarille, napsauttaa 640x480 reson mustalle ruudulle
<onikk> muuten ihan mykkä
<onikk> ironhidellä kokeiltaessa hajotti xorgin asetukset niin että vain unity-2d toimi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-17
<Mkaysi> Eikö Ubuntu välitä /etc/apt/preferences tiedostosta?
<topyli> Mkaysi: eikös nykyään tehdä tiedostoja peferences.d-hakemistoon?
<topyli> esim. pinnatessa
<Mkaysi> topyli: Kokeilin laittaa sinne symlinkillä. Vai eikö apt välitä niistäkään?
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> debianissa kyllä. en ymmärrä miksi olisi toisin
<Mkaysi> Debian ymmärsi /etc/apt/preferences tiedoston heti kun sen teki. Debianilla oli aluksi ongelmia ja sitten kokeilin kirjoittaa "apt on tyhmä" /etc/apt/preferences-tiedostoon (testatakseni luetaanko sitä tiedostoa) ja siitä Debianilla tuli virheilmoitus. Ubuntu taas ei tee mitään.
<Mkaysi> Ja Google vastaa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/508545 . Näyttää ilmoittavan "fix released"
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 508545 in aptitude (Ubuntu Lucid) "Aptitude ignores /etc/apt/preferences.d/*" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shanttu> Saatuani resoluution viimein kohdalleen ihmettelin kun ei näytä vieläkään hyvältä: refresh rate 0.0. Onko ehdotettu kernel-parametreihin lisääminen (video=1280x1024@60) mistään kotoisin?
<shanttu> ehdotus täältä http://askubuntu.com/questions/45071/how-do-i-set-the-refresh-rate-used-by-kms-on-the-foss-ati-driver
<shanttu> jaksaisiko joku jeesata kun ei sitten millään saa tuota vanhaa koneen nvidian ajureita futaamaan? xorg logit www.pastebin.com/Gk3ys98V
<shanttu> oneiric, avoimet nvidian ajurit. propietrayt ei toimi ollenkaan. xrandrilla saan resoluution oikeaksi mutta hiiren kursori väärässä paikkaa ja kuva huono.
<shanttu> buutatessa ei lue (tai skippaa tms) modattua xorg.confia
<shanttu> nyt joku vastaileekin yli tunnin jälkeen nouveaulla. tietty just kun ruikuttaa täällä =)
<O-Star> iltaaa
<O-Star> tarvis vähä jelppiä viisailta
<O-Star> ongelmana wlan... tai ei oikeestaa wlan. vaan läppärin wlan nappi. se toimii väärin päin.
<elias_a> O-Star: Mitäs tuo nyt tarkoittaa?
<elias_a> Miten 2-asentoinen kytkin voi toimia väärin päin?
<O-Star> kun painan niin että syttyy valo, yhteys katkeaa
<O-Star> ja toisinpäin
<Tekno> no mitäs se haittaa
<Tekno> anna olla
<Tekno> jos kerran nappi toimii :D
<O-Star> häiritseeee :D
<O-Star> ja yläpalkis wifikuvake näyttää ettei olis päällä?
<O-Star> jokin on jossain nyt väärinpäin...
<elias_a> Joissain koneissa tuollaisia saa säädettyä BIOsista
<O-Star> no mut en usko et on biosis vika ku pari tuntii sitte vistalla toimi nappi hyvin
<Tekno> mul oli eeepc:Ssä joskus nii että se valo ei palanu koskaa mut wifi nappi kyl pelas normisti
<Tekno> ubuntun kans
<Tekno> eipä jaksanu stressata tommosesta
<O-Star> justjust
<elias_a> O-Star: Mikä kone? Onko se paino- vai liukukytkin?
<O-Star> liuku. acer extensa 5220
<skfin> mulla on tuo
<skfin> vanha läppäri
<elias_a> skfin: Temppuileeko siinäkin valo noin?
<skfin> ei.
<skfin> 4v vanha
<skfin> Muistathan nyt mun "hakataan nyrkillä takasin kasaan"-acerin
<O-Star> :D
<O-Star> millä nään sen nappulan tiedot?
<O-Star> oon aika alottelija kumminki tän linuxin kans
<skfin> Se on kait ihan ilman softaa toimiva nappula
<O-Star> hmmm
<O-Star> no entäs palkin wifikuvake?
<skfin> eli sen wifi-piirin pitäisi sitä säädellä
<skfin> O-Star: No se on toki softaa
<O-Star> ku seki näyttää et on pois päältä
<skfin> Sit on mielenkiintoinen
<skfin> Ota virtalähde irti ja akku kanssa ja odota 5min
<skfin> noin sain kerran resetoitua kun wlan-piiri jäi totaaliseen jumiin
<O-Star> ainahan sitä voi koittaa
<skfin> Ihan kun mun acer, boottaa 10min
<elias_a> skfin: Rautako siitä happani?
<skfin> Ei
<skfin> Toimii se vieläkin
<elias_a> Kumma :P
<skfin> Kolvauksilla
<elias_a> Kas kun ei kaivauksilla :P
<skfin> Runkohan siinä on nätisti hajalla
<skfin> Mut aina kun avaa kannen niin takoo pari kertaa koteloa kasaan niin pysyy se kasassa
<skfin> Ainoa kone jossa oon saanut Unityn toimiin kunnolla :D
<IhqTzup> Olis tämmönen kyssäri, että voinko vaihtaa servuun emon ja prossun ilman ongelmia?
<mjr> joo
<IhqTzup> Eikös se vaan lataile ne tarvittavat moduulit?
<mjr> kunhan arkkitehtuuri pysyy yhteensopivana toki ;)
<IhqTzup> öö
<mjr> ja kunhan se rauta on ylipäätään tuettua niin joo, moduulit osataan latailla lennosta tunnistuksella
<IhqTzup> On se tuettua ku siinä on jo ubuntu pyöriny.
<mjr> saatat tosin haluta poistaa /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules -tiedoston ennen vaihtoa, koska muuten se nimeää ne uudet verkkolaitteet uusiksi koska niillä on eri mac-osoite kuin vanhoilla
<mjr> ts. jos sulla on siinä nyt eth0 ja eth1 vaikka, niin uudella emolla ne tulee tyyliin eth2 ja eth3 jos tota ei poista
<IhqTzup> Joo toi vois olla suotavaa.
<mjr> koska se oletuksena varaa nimet niille samoille verkkolaitteille kuin aikaisemmin
<IhqTzup> Tuleeks mitään muuta kivaa mieleen mitä vois ennakkoon laittaa kuntoon?
<mjr> no jos on suljettuja näytönohjainajureita mitkä ei päde uudella systeemillä niin ne vois heivata, mutta serverillä ei varmaan ole
<IhqTzup> Ei ole x:ää
<mjr> noi on enivei ne ainoat jotka sotkee automaagitunnistusta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-18
<yakc> mistähän mahtaa johtua, että en voi vaihtaa iconien paikkaa sidebarissa. tuleeko kenellekään mieleen ideoita.
<tuhoojabotti> painat pohjas?
<yakc> se liikuttaa sitä koko rivistöä jostain syystä
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä.
<Mkaysi> Minne Nautilus tallentaa kirjanmerkit?
<Ehyeh_asher_Ehye> Satan,El Diablo, Shaitan, Sofia Rosengren 32år, World Class City Göteborg,she lives in proteckted adress, her father name Johansson, Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge.Satan,El Diablo, Shaitan,
<anger> Mitähän toikin meinasi?
<olmi> selvästi perjantai
<sinppa_> tai vähemmän selvä
<Mkaysi> Löytyi. ~/.gtk-bookmarks
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-19
<Shephard> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<Shephard> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<tale> Tolle banaania heti.
<glitchd> anyone know of a way of setting my password to a shortcut key sequence so i dont have to manually enter it?
<Elohim> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<Elohim> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<re-G> kuulosti ruotsin juhalta
<sinppa_> ai jaahas, tuollakos se vanha vihtahousu majailee...
<hahlo> kukahan tuo saatanallinen sofia on :)
<re-G> hahlo: käy soittaa ovikelloa
<hahlo> joo pitkä matka vaan :)
<hahlo> ilmeisesti tuo tai jotkut muut ovat sofiaa ahdistelleet kun protekted adress
<re-G> tuli ladattua chromeos. pitäis koittaa
<yakc> toi silverlight on kyllä hanurista
<anger> melko creepy toi sofian ahdistelija kyllä
<anger> vaikuttaisi olevan ihan oikea henkilö toi sofia
<anger> senverran googletin että löytyi facebookista
<hahlo> justiin
<re-G> yakc: je
<pesasa> Sama ruotsin juha kävi kolmannella nimimerkillä #turuxi:llakin. Sanoma saman suuntaista.
<re-G> ei vakuuta chromeos.. riisuttu suse!
<re-G> ja susehan on aivan totaalisen hanurista
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-20
<chick1> hey
<chick1> hi boys
<hahlo> hesari kirjoittaa tänään näin vaalit tietoturvaasi, "helposti murrettavina on perinteisesti pidetty esimerkiksi phpbb ja smf ohjelmistoilla rakennettuja keskustelufoorumeita" onko ubuntu-fi forum smf?
<pesasa> Voisi kuvitella, että noiden pitäminen helposti murrettavina johtuisi myös siitä, että taitavat olla niitä yleisimmin käytettyjä. Ja sitä myötä varmaan löytyy myös eniten päivittämättömiä.
<bans> pitääkö bansheen asetukset säätää jotenkin hakemaan kappaletiedot? Nyt kun laitan cd-levyn asemaan, se sanoo vain "Kappaletietoja ei voitu noutaa"
<bans> Netti toimii aivan moitteettomasti muuten.
<tale> bans: Mitä sovelluksen man-sivu tai muut ohjeet sanoo asiasta?
<harto_> milläs komennolla sain tulostettua tiedostolistauksen tiedostoon?
<harto_> itse itselleni vastaten, >
<tale> harto_: Juuri noin. Ja >> lisää tiedoston loppuun, jos tiedosto oli olemassa jo ennestään.
<tale> harto_: Tässä lienee kattava selvitys: http://www.gnu.org/s/bash/manual/html_node/Redirections.html
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/keepass
<IhqTzup> Toihan vois olla näppärä, testataas.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-12
<pesasa> Nyt tuli eteen outo Thunderbird-ongelma.
<pesasa> Sain sähköpostin, jonka liitteenä on pdf. Thunderbird ei saanut tallennettua tuosta aukeavaa versiota.
<pesasa> Kaveri sai saman liitteen ja Windowsin Thunderbird tallensi tuon ok.
<pesasa> Hän lähetti saamansa viestin mulle forwardina, josta pdf aukesi normaalisti.
<pesasa> Kun diffasin alkuperäisen ja forwardoidun viestin raakasisältöä, huomasin, että liitteen base64-koodista puuttuu pätkä välistä.
<anger> onko joku gmail/ekskankee taustalla?
<pesasa> 105 riviä plus yksi merkki yhden rivin lopusta.
<pesasa> Ja saman viestin kun avaan Macin Apple Maililla (vai mikä tuo on nimeltään), niin aukeaa ihan ok.
<pesasa> Olettaisin, että ongelman yhtenä alkulähteenä saattaa olla juuri tuo Apple Mail, josta tuo viesti on alun perin lähetetty.
<pesasa> Mutta outoa, että Thunderbirditkin toimivat eri tavalla Ubuntussa ja Windowsissa.
<pesasa> En osaa sanoa, mitä postipalvelinta Åbo Akademi käyttää.
<pesasa> Korjaan. Osaanpa. Postfix näyttäisi olevan.
<olmi> siis haet postipalvelimeltasi saman viestin kahdella eri sähköpostiohjelmalla ja toisella siitä puuttuu dataa? vai haetko ihan eri kopion viestistä jostain muualta?
<pesasa> Ja Cyrus imappina.
<pesasa> Sama viesti.
<pesasa> Thunderbirdillä tallensin viestin raakaversion tekstitiedostoksi ja siitä puuttuu sitä dataa keskeltä liitettä.
<pesasa> Voisko tossa olla joku outous siitä, että Apple-Mail on merkannut liitteen inline-liitteeksi: "Content-Disposition: inline;"
<anger> Ok, mietin vaan että ainakin gmailissa imappi tuntuu sekoilevan välillä
<anger> Tai ainakin aiemmin sekoili
<anger> En tiedä oliko toi sitten gmailin ominaisuuksia
<pesasa> Jos tuolla Thunderbirdillä on joku stringin pituuden yläraja tuossa inline-tapauksessa ja se pätkäisee rajan tullessa vastaan. Ja jos Windows-versiossa on raja kauempana.
<pesasa> Alkuperäinenkin viesti liitteineen on kanssa forwardi, liitteenä. Joten tuossa viestissä on kyllä liitettä peräkkäin ja sisäkkäin ihan riittämiin.
<pesasa> Apple-Maililla tallennetussa raakaviestissä on esimerkiksi sama forwardoitu teksti ainakin viiteen kertaan. Kolme kertaa text/plain:ina ja kahteen kertaan text/html:nä. Thunderbirdissä näköjään molemmat vain kerran.
<pesasa> Luultavasti tossa on tapahtunut jotain hämärää siinä vaiheessa, kun viesti on haettu imapilla palvelimelta. Sen jälkeen Thunderbird on katsonut, että sillä on viesti jo, eikä ole tajunnut koettaa hakea sitä uudestaan.
<czr_> imapin viestit on immutable. koko imap lähtee siitä et viestin sisältö ei muutu
<pesasa> Nyt tutkailin toista viestiä, jossa sama ongelma, ja siinä tuo näyttäytyy vähän selkeämpänä. Kuvakaappaus Thunderbirdistä ja Apple-Mailista talletettujen raakaviestien diffistä: http://users.abo.fi/pesalmel/thunderbird-ongelma.png
<pesasa> Tasasin välimatkoin on pätkäisty saman mittaisia pätkiä pois viestin rungosta.
<pesasa> Ja jos ton Apple-Maililla tallennetun raakaviestin kopsii Thunderbirdiin, niin TB osaa käyttää sitä ihan oikein.
<anger> Ootko laittanu jo bugiraporttia?
<anger> Wiresharkillahan voisit yrittää kattoa mitä toi thunderbird latailee
<pesasa> En ole mitään vielä raportoinut, kun ei oikein vielä tiedä, kuka/mikä ryssii ja miten ja missä välissä.
<anger> No kokeileppa tosiaan tolla wiresharkilla
<anger> Sillä nyt ainakin näkee mitä dataa tuolta imapilla välitetään thunderbirdille
<anger> Pitänee tosin vaihtaa suojaamattomaan yhteyteen siksi aikaa, että saa datan napattua
<shanttu> nmbd -d kuluttaa 100% tehoa?
<tale> shanttu: Samban proressi. Tutki Samban troubleshooting ohjeen avulla mikä asetus on säädetty pieleen.
<shanttu> tale, ok. kiitti
<pesasa> On kyllä outo tuo Thunderbird-ongelma.
<pesasa> Sama toistuu samalla viestillä toisella Ubuntu 12.04-koneella.
<pesasa> Jos viestistä luo toisella sähköpostiohjelmalla kopion imapiin ja lukee Thunderbirdillä sen, on kaikki ok.
<pesasa> Mutta tuo kyseinen viesti menee rikki.
<pesasa> Siitä puuttuu 5 kappaletta tavullen 8 kilotavun mittaista pätkää (windows-tyyliset rivinvaihdot mukaan lukien).
<pesasa> Kahden ensimmäisen puuttuvan pätkän väli on tasan 176 kilotavua. Seuraavien puuttuvien väli on 16 kilotavua enemmän, eli 192 kt. Seuraavan taas 16 kt enemmän, eli 208 kt ja neljäs väli on 224 kt.
<kumiorava> mitenhän onnistuis helpoiten semmonen systeemi että bootissa vois palauttaa imagesta koko käyttiksen jos haluaa?
<elias_a> Tee virtuaalikoneella.
<kumiorava> muita vaihtoehtoja?
<elias_a> En osaa sanoa. Voi olla mutta minä en saa mieleeni muita.
<elias_a> Jos pitää olla natiivikäyttis.
<elias_a> Jos käy fat client tai thin client niin sitten LTSP:tä kehiin kiosk modessa.
<kumiorava> jotain deep freezen tapasta mut opensourcea ois kiva kokeilla
<kumiorava> ja mielellään vaikka niin, että bootissa voi valita palautuksen  tai normaalin käyttiksen
<tale> kumiorava: Clonezilla serveriasennuksena, sitten voi.
<Echramath> Mihin tarkoitukseen tuollaista käytetään?
<elias_a> Treenaamiseen?
<kumiorava> tale: clonezillaa vois kyllä harkita vakavasti :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-13
<pesasa> Palaan vielä siihen eiliseen Thunderbird-ongelmaan.
<pesasa> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434054
<lubotu3`> Mozilla bug 434054 in Networking: IMAP "IMAP PDF attachments corrupted on download" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9qusJK -> 434054 – IMAP PDF attachments corrupted on download
<pesasa> Saattaisi olla kyse tuosta.
<pesasa> Ainakin asetuksen "mail.server.default.fetch_by_chunks" vaihtaminen truesta falseksi ja TB:n uudelleenkäynnistys näyttäisi auttavan.
<pesasa> Ilmeisesti TB koetti hakea viestin palasina ja haussa tapahtui jotain off-by-one-tyyppistä häikkää. Kasvatetaan väärää laskuria tms.
<pesasa> Virhe voi tietty olla myös Imap-palvelimen (Cyrus) päässä, jos se antaa TB:lle jotain muuta kuin mitä on pyydetty.
<Honvai>  Mitä pitää tehdä että ipad md366ks laiteeseen voi asentaa Ubuntu käyttöjärjestelmän?
<n1ko> kas, trolli on palannut
<elias_a> Ai honvai?
<Tm_T> mitä vähemmän niille antaa huomiota, sitä vähemmän niillä on motivaatiota trollata
<elias_a> No mutta se oli poissa. Kai sitä nyt vähän saa pitää hauskaa :O
<Tm_T> näh
 * Tm_T halikutipaijaa elias_a:ta äidillisesti
<n1ko> koitti hypätä privaan tuo
<n1ko> kerpele
<anger> Mitä trollaamista tossa nyt oli?
<anger> Ketä kiinnostaa tollanen? :)
<Honvai> Terve. Kuinka asennan ipad3 iOS6.0.1 (10A523) laitteelle ubuntun?
<Honvai> http://www.linuxassist.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=23
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ydk7Zq -> View topic - iPad 3 A1430 | ##Linux
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-14
<tale> Vain Fibutot vastailee trolleille.
<jjo> kokeillaas nyt taas piruttain tuota parjattua versiopäivitystä
<jjo> aika sujuvasti tää kyl näyttää menevän. 11.10 -> 12.04.
<tabasko> jaa, asuksen reititin nollas asetukset firmware päivityksen jälkeen
<tabasko> olis pitänyt kerrankin lukea ne release notes
<kirvesAxe> :þ
<anger> (ಠ‿ಠ)
<czr> tabasko, lienee aika yleista kuluttajareitittimissa
<czr> ainakin kaikki mita olen testannut tyonpuolesta tekee tuota jos ovat vahankin halvempia
<czr> (tosin, niita on nyt 4, eli otanta ei jarin massiivinen ole)
<elias_a> Suositelkaas mulle jotain wlan-tukiasemaa, joka tukee kahta ESSID:tä.
<czr> kuluttajasegmentin laitteet ei tue. ellet laita omaa linux-firmista niihin. silloinkin laitteessa on vain yksi MAC. tama johtaa siihen etta osa mobiileista paatelaitteista (puhelimet) ei tajua et vaikka on eri ESSiD ja sama MAC, niin kyseessa on kaksi eri verkkoa.
<czr> eli jos himaan viritat, niin voi olla et saat toimimaan. jos firmaan yms missa on ulkopuolisia/vaihtuvaa kalustoa, niin itku tulee
<czr> openwrt:n kanssa itse tuota yritin joku vuosi takaperin
<czr> tarkoituksena oli ajaa eri VLAN:ien yli eri verkkoja, yhdella tukarilla
<gildean> joo, melkein edullisimmat mitkä tukee oikeesti kahta ssid:tä taitaa olla cisco wap-2000 ja d-link dwl-3600
<anacron> en oo koskaan ajatellu tota et sama mac osote, mut niinhän se varmaan menee tolla dd-wrt:lläkin
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-15
<anger> Öh... Mikähän tässä nyt on kun exim alkoikin yhtäkkiä lähettää root@localhost postit käyttäjälle john@localhost
<anger> Mistä tää voi napata ton johnin?
<anger> Ok, löytyi: /etc/aliases
<tale> anger: Onko sinulla asennettuna paketti john?
<Finnish> Jaahas, eilinen päivitys ja -18 päätteinen kerneli meni särki, onneks on -17 päätteinen kernel tallessa. Uus boottaa low graphics -tilaan
<anger> tale: mikä paketti john? Ihan käyttäjä toi on :)
<jjo> john the ripper
<vilex_> onks tääl yhtään rautapuolen asiantuntijaa. Itelle jääny epäselväksi kun on vga liitin monitorissa ja siihen tällää tallaisesta uudesta näytönohjaimesta 1680X1050 resot niin miten vga liittimellä voi toimia tuo resoluutio? kun kuitenkin 640×480 -resoluutiota, joka oli suurin VGA:n virallisesti tukema
<n1ko> vga != vga-liitin
<vilex_> kuinka?
<vilex_> ai ettei vga-liitin ole samaa standartia
<n1ko> en jaksa luurilla ruveta väätään rautalankaa,tuo on varmasti wikipediassa selitetty
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Graphics_Array
<Tm_T> noin lontooksi (:
<jjo> vga-resoluutio ei ole tosiaan sidottu liitäntätapaan eikä liitäntätapa resoluutioon
<jjo> kai niitä muuten sit olis kaikenlaisia svga-liittimiäkin, liitin per resoluutio
<jjo> ja se olis pikkasen ärsyttävää
<vilex_> jep
<vilex_> mut siis ei kärsi laatu jos käytän monitoria jossa vga-liitin
<vilex_> tota hain
<Wnt> jos mahdollista käyttää digitaalista signalointia (dvi, hdmi tai displayport) saa häviöttömän signaalin näytölle
<Wnt> vga:ssa signaali menee analogisena ja se muunnetaan takaisin digitaaliseksi näytössä, niin siinä tulee aina pieni virhe signaaliin
<vilex_> kiitoksia
<Iltsu> eiks normaali cd-levyn koko oo 700 megaa?
<Iltsu> kun Ubuntun asennuslevy on 760 megaa
<Tm_T> Iltsu: 12.10 ja siitä eteenpäin eivät enää ole cd-imageja
<Tm_T> eli dvd tai usb
<jjo> kyl tukku on niin paljon kätevämpi kuin optinen
<jjo> ainoo vaan, että nyt noille tyhjille aihioille ei ole enää mitään käyttöä
<Paavi2_0> Iltsu: 650 tais olla vanha standardi. suurin osa nykyisin on vähän enemmän...
<Paavi2_0> jos nyt jotain mieltä pitäis tuosta olla, niin ubuntu ei selvästikään enää ole hyvä vaihtoehto vanhan koneen käyttöiän pidentämiseen edullisimmin keinoin. :/ tosin varmaan valtaosa nykyisin käytössä olevista koneista tukee usb-tikulta buuttaamista, ja tikut on muutenkin kätevämpiä kuin cd-levyjen poltteleminen.
<Paavi2_0> netinstall ja/tai mini olisivat kivoja vaihtoehtoja, ihmettelen vaan miksi niitä ei enää tarjota. :/
<Tm_T> Paavi2_0: onko joku syy miksi vanhan koneen kanssa ei käytettäisi tällä hetkellä 12.04:ää?
<Paavi2_0> Iltsu: xubuntua sai muistaakseni vielä cd-kokoisena asennuslevynä...siitä pystyy parilla komennolla tekemään täyden ubuntun
<Paavi2_0> Tm_T: on, jos bios ei tue usb:ltä buuttaamista, eikä koneessa ole dvd-asemaa. noin hypoteettisesti.
<Iltsu> mul iski hetken meilenhäiriö koittaa desktop-linuxia taas
<Iltsu> mut täl erää se kaatu siihe ettei mul oo tyhjii tikkui tai dvd-levyi
<Paavi2_0> kokeilepa xubuntua, suosittelen
<Paavi2_0> vaatii tosin 700M cd-r:n
<Tm_T> Paavi2_0: eihän nuo estä 12.04:ää käyttämästä?
<Paavi2_0> Tm_T: estää asentamasta, jollei ole tikkua, tikulta buuttaavaa konetta TAI dvd-asennuslevyä ja -asemaa.
<Paavi2_0> s/,/ja
<Tm_T> Paavi2_0: 12.04 on vielä cd, kuten aikaisemmin sanoin niin 12.10 ja siitä eteenpäin on isompaa
<Paavi2_0> hups, sori...pitkä päivä ja luen taas väärin...
<Tm_T> ei mitiä
<Paavi2_0> tosin itse pidän myös xubuntua parempana _työpöytäkokemuksena_ kuin ubuntua
<Tm_T> se pitää kyllä todeta että jos kone ei usb-boottaa yms, se tuskin on muutenkaan unity-ready
<Paavi2_0> tiedän tapauksia, joissa kone ei ole unity-ready, koska näytönohjain, vaikka olisikin uudehko. mua ei haittaa, koska unity sopii mun mielestä parhaiten tablettiympäristöön
<Iltsu> Paavi2_0, emmä oikee xubuntusta, haluun multimediaa
<Paavi2_0> ööö, hä?
<Paavi2_0> Iltsu: ihan samalla tavalla sieltä löytyy kodekit ja sovellukset, en ymmärrä sua
<Iltsu> Paavi2_0, no tottakai löytyy joo
<Iltsu> mut tän koneen kans ei sillee tarvii himmailla milt kaikki esim. näyttää
<Iltsu> kivempi vaa ku o raskaampaa softaa ni tulee sellane olo ettei oo tehoi hommattu turhan takii :D
<Paavi2_0> Iltsu: ymmärrän yskän. nimim. 2G keskusmuistia on vailla järkevää käyttöä
<Iltsu> mullon 3 gigaa käytös, 16 ois tarjol
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-16
<jpsalova> Moi. Repoista löytyy paketti nvidia-experimental-310 (12.04); Ajattelin kysyä, pitäisköhän sen asennuksen onnistua ihan vain apt-get installilla, vai pitäisikö sitä mahdollisesti valmistella jotenkin? Ei tahdo löytyä kommentteja webistä. Tällä hetkellä on asennettuna ja käytössä nvidia-current.
<n1ko> Onko sulla mielessä jokin syy miksei onnistuisi?
<jpsalova> Lähinnä katsoin, että apt-get ei ehdota currentin poistamista, joten epäilin jonkinlaisen ristiriidan mahdollisuutta.
<jpsalova> Asentui muuten ongelmitta se uusin Nvidia-ajuri. Se oli tarjolla Ubuntun oman prop-ajurimanagerin kautta. Ei tullut mieleenkään ensin katsoa sinne, kun kyseessä oli kokeellinen ajuri.
<pythocy> jaa
<pythocy> kiitos paljon :D
<pythocy> siis todella paljon
<pythocy> jes
<jpsalova> Ai, oliko tuo ajankohtainen aihe sielläkin?
<pythocy> oli
<pythocy> minulla on tälläinen ~4kk vanha läppäri enkä muistanut näyttiksen mallia
<pythocy> joten sen lataaminen ei siis onnistunut
<jpsalova> Flash ei tosin nyt käytä rautaskaalausta eikä -dekoodausta. Mutta sitä en ole selvitellyt vielä.
<pythocy> nojaa
<pythocy> itse en ainakaan paljoa flashia tarvitse
<pythocy> joten minua ei ainakaan haittaa
<jpsalova> Voihan olla, että useilla on jo niin nopeat CPU:t, etteivät kaipaa rautakiihdytystä kumpaankaan toimintoon.
<secondprogaming> kuka voi auttaa webkameraani  ei millään saa ajuria ?? webkamera nimi on creative live cam chat HD  http://images.pricerunner.com/product/image/177745443/Creative-Live!-Cam-Chat-HD.jpg
<secondprogaming> otin pari recordi webcamera ohjelmaa huutaa vaan ajuria
<secondprogaming> onko täällä ketään ?? vain ootteko te lomalla ??
<Kilpuri> Olen minä täällä, mutta tohon kysymykseesi en osaa vastata.
<secondprogaming> mulla on probleema vaan webcameraani  tarttis ajuria siihen  nimi Creative live Chat HD - http://images.pricerunner.com/product/image/177745443/Creative-Live!-Cam-Chat-HD.jpg
<pythocy> ainakaan creativelta ei ole (linux)ajuria saatavilla :/
<n1ko> mikä versio ubuntusta,mitä softia,mikä se tarkka herja jne
<pythocy> kävin katsomassa
<n1ko> tuo pitäs uvc:n kanssa toimia out of box
<secondprogaming> unc testattu jo
<secondprogaming> ja ubuntu ei tunne siis kaikkea webcameroita
<n1ko> en tiedä mikä on unc, mutta uvc on kernelimoduuli joka on valmiina sisässä
<secondprogaming> aijaa
<n1ko> Koita katsoa vastaukset noihin aiempiin kysymyksiin niin päästään eteenpäin
<secondprogaming> Unc on jo testattu aikoja sitten ja
<n1ko> ai tämä on trolli taas
<Kilpuri> Joo. Toi sisääntulo oli jo semmoinen...
<secondprogaming> no ei sittten ubuntu on siis perseestä enkä ooh trolli tulin vaan sanomaan webcamerasta ja chat perseestä ja menen sit asentamaan windows 8 koneelle sitten   meni jo hermot!!!  en ole eeskään trolli !! lol
<n1ko> näyttäs olevan aiemmin hienoilla nickeillä kuten "es_jonne" yms :)
<Kilpuri> Ihan hyvä trolli kuitenkin. (tai ei se hyvä ollut, hyvä olisi onnistunut vedättämään pidempään)
<n1ko> en kyl oikeen ymmärrä mitä ne saa tuosta irti
<n1ko> ei tuo oo oikein ees hauskaa
<n1ko> siis silleen kuten pilapuhelun soitto ja kakan sanominen esim :)
<Kilpuri> No ei...vaikka kyllä me joskus eräässä illanvietossa suunniteltiin noita hyviä trolleja.
<n1ko> niin siis hyvät trollit on hyviä, mut mitä tosta äskösestä saa irti
<n1ko> ei pysty ymmärtään
<Kilpuri> Mutta se oli oikeastaan semmoista suomenkielen ja ihmismielen hiomista, että miten esitetään kysymys, paradoksi ja vastaus jollain foorumilla sillein, että siihen tulee vastauksia asiasta ja asian vierestä. (ilman, että lukija ekalla tajuaa, että ei siinä kysyttykkään mitään)
<Kilpuri> Hyvä trolli on vielä semmoinen, että se lähtee rönsyämään moneen suuntaan, koska aloituksessa on pari faktaa jne...
<Kilpuri> [20:25]	n1ko	tuo pitäs uvc:n kanssa toimia out of box  <--tuli mieleeni, vituttaahan se noita Windows hörhöjä, kun vastaus tulee heti. (siis että toimii Linuxissakin)
<robotti^> hieno kuva oli
<harriv> mistä kannattaisi hakea vikaa kun käyttöliittymän valikosta valittu sammutuskomento ei sammuta komentoa, mutta komentoriviltä annettu shutdown toimii?
<jpsalova> Tietääkö joku, tekeekö käyttöliittymän shutdown ACPI-eventin?
<jpsalova> Tuli vain mieleen, kun itsellänikin shutdown toimii, mutta acpilla annettu yleensä ei.
<Kilpuri> Minulla näytön sammutus ei toiminut jossain vaiheessa. Noi muut sammutukset ja lepotilat toimivat joka paikassa. Silleinkin, että keskusyksikön virtanapin painamisen jälkeen tulee se valikko ruudulle.
<jpsalova> Eikun niin, niinhän se pitkin mennä, että acpi-power tuokin DE:n dialogin esille.
<tale> harriv: Katso mitä se valikosta valittu sammutus tekee. Eli minkä komennon tms. suorittaa.
<tale> harriv: Vaihda siihen tilalle se komento joka sammuttaa kunnolla.
<harriv> tale: eli käytännössä mitä?
<Kilpuri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/987220
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 987220 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "System does not power off reliably when "Shut Down" chosen from GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kilpuri> onko tossa mitään sinne päinkään.
<harriv> Kilpuri: oireet ei täsmää, nyt käy vain niin että tulee login ruutu
<harriv> shutdown prosessi ei lähde rautatasolla käyntiin
<harriv> pöytäkoneesta kyse
<harriv> ja tämä tapahtuu aina
<harriv> tämä täsmää: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71506/i-cant-shut-down-nor-reboot-without-console
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fXrUL2 -> 11.10 - I can't shut down nor reboot without console - Ask Ubuntu
<harriv> rabbitmq:tä ei ole tosin asennettuna, eli ei apuja tuosta
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-17
<tabasko> hmm
<tabasko> miknä niminen paketti tuo ubuntun asetuksissa oleva online-tilien hallinta systeemi on?
<tabasko> vaikka käytänkin gnome-shelliä niin en saa asennettua empathyyn tilejä ilman sitä
<awallin> päivitin 12.10:seen mutta nyt nvidia ajureiden asennus tökkii... linkkejä hyviin ohjeisiin?  "Additional Drivers" antaa vain pitkän virheilmoituksen var/log/jockey.log:iin...
<Tm_T> awallin: pystyisitkö heittämään tämän virheilmoituksen johonkin näkyville?
<Tm_T> joku pastebin esim
<anger> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<anger> tai jotain tonkuulosia paketteja
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-18
<awallin> Tm_T, anger: homma korjaantui poistamalla ja asentamalla uudestaan ubuntu-desktop ja xorg paketit. en ymmärrä miksi ubuntu 12.10 asennusmedia ei osaa heti ottaa käyttöön nvidia driveria (non-free ei ole filosofian mukaista?)
<aap> Moro!
<aap> asensin äsken windows 7 rinnalle linux mintin, ja jostain syystä ei tullut itsestään sitä ihme bootmenuksko sitä kutsutaan niin miten saan sen näkyviin? :)
<n1ko> mites tää liittyy ubuntuun
<aap> no en keksiny parempaakaan paikkaa kysyä :S
<aap> kun eikös tuo oo aika sama näissä kaikissa
<aap> mut nii osaiskoha joku auttaa? :/
<aap> kun en nyt siis pääse linuxin puolelle ollenkaan
<jpsalova> Pitäisiköhän Grubin konffia muuttaa? Voisikohan se löytyä /bootista, ei me tosin tietty välttämättä tiedetä kun täällä se Ubuntu on juttu.
<n1ko> aap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hkH6Hb -> WindowsDualBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<n1ko> mutta ei "nää" ole samanlaisia, mulla ei ole mitään tietoa mitä mintissä on erilaista, jos on
<n1ko> eli omalla vastuulla jne
<aap> voihan helvetti
<aap> meni taas säätämiseks
<mir0k> olikos tästä olemassa joku miniläppäriin modattu versio olemassa..
<n1ko> aiemmin oli, ei enää
<mir0k> pitäis wintoosa saada vielä pois.. ei oo cd asemaa tässä ja muistitikku jossain piilossa
<mir0k> Piilotan tavarat lapsilta ja en sit ite löydä enää ikinä..
<Pekha> Mitä mieltä porukka on, onkohan noiden amd apujen ajurit missä mallissa linux puolella, toisinsanoen pyöriikö esim. youtube 720p videot
<Pekha> Prätkähti meinaa kannettava tossa hiljan ja virosta sais amd e-300 apulla varustettua kannettavaa 300€
<Pekha> Ihan surffailukoneesta kyse
<tale> mir0k: On niitä. googleta ubuntu ja miniläppärisi malli.
<Finnish_> Ainakin foorumilla tais olla juttua että amd on about vähintään samoilla linjoilla nykyään nvidian kanssa ajurihommissa?
<n1ko> mututuntuma muutaman linux-kanavan perusteella on,että intel toimii, nvidia semitoimii ja amd ei
<n1ko> :)
<n1ko> intel tosin useimmiten liian mopo, siksipä nvidia itsellä vain
<Kilpuri> Öö minä hankin jonkun huonon nvidian, koska halusin 2 näyttöä koneeseen.
<Kilpuri> tämä siis puoli vuotta sitten ja on toiminut, mutta läppäreistä en tiedä mitään.
<jpsalova> Pekha: käsittääkseni AMD:n näyttikset eivät auta Flashia videon dekoodauksessa Linuxin tapauksessa yhtään. Pitäisi olla Nvidia ja VDPAU.
<Pekha> Mikä toi VDPAU on
<jpsalova> Se on systeemi, jonka kautta Linuxissa käytetään Nvidian Purevideo-videodekoodausta.
<jpsalova> Kokemukseni mukaan ei tosin pidä olettaa, että Flash osaisi käyttää sitä Nvidiankaan kanssa vakaasti.
<Pekha> No mites on voikohan youtubea käyttää ilman flashia?
<n1ko> voi, html5:lla
<n1ko> mutta eiköhän tilanne oo yhtä huono sielläkin
<puunakki> helpoin ratkaisu on hankkia läppäri jossa tehokkaampi prossu, ei tarvitse säätää ja flash pyörii.
<n1ko> ja syö akkua niin pirusti ja noi minikoneet ei enää käy
<n1ko> sekä maksaa tietysti enemmän ja ja :)
<Pekha> Akun syönti ei ole mun tapauksessa ongelma
<Pekha> Minkähänmoinen ryki prossusta tarttee lähtee että semmonen 720p video pyörii prossulla?
<Pekha> i3 2,2Ghz ok?
<n1ko> varmasti
<puunakki> Pekha: kyllä tolla pitäisi 1080p mennä jo
<jpsalova> Ja Flashin kautta vielä kai edelleen.
<Pekha> Joo siis flash videoista puhe koko ajan ..jos sitä kysyit
<Tm_T> Pekha: mulla on AMD halpisnäyttis toiminut avoimilla että binääreillä ihan ok
<Pekha> Siis onko sulla mikä kokoonpano?
<Pekha> Mä kattelen tässä sellasta läppäriä missä on prossu aika olematon ja se yksinään ei jaksa kai noita flash videoita pyörittää
<Tm_T> kyseessä siis vanha pönttökone, HD 4350 kortti taitaa olla tuossa
<Pekha> Oikeestaan ku tätä kannettavahommaa tarkemmin ajattelee niin en mä oo varma tartteeko sillä parempilaatuset videot pyöriä, muija sillä kuitenkin joutuu surffaileen ja mökillä kun minä käytän niin verkon puolesta kärsivällisyys ei riitä odotella parempilaatuisia videoita
<Pekha> Niin ja ei muija kyllä ymmärrä edes vaihtaa videoiden laatua kun se youtubessa surffailee
<jpsalova> Tosin täyden HD:n tai maksimilaadun saa defaultiksi, mikä tietty ei kannata jos ei ole tehoja tai kaistaa.
<anger> mir0k: kubuntussa/kde:ssä saa netbook-työpöytäteeman asetuksista
<anger> Ja tohon nvidia & fläsään, niin fläsä on kohtalaisen huono hyödyntämään gpu:ta
<anger> Huomaa atom-koneella, fullhd video kyllä toistuu muuten, mutta flashilla saa pistää 800x600 resolle näytön jos haluaa kokoruudulla katella
<anger> Toki sitten jos on cpu riittävän tehokas, niin näyttiksellä ei ole niin väliä enää
<mjr> en tiiä onko sitä korjattu mutta mun piti laitoksella binääripätsätä flashia olemaan käyttämättä vdpau-kiihdytystä jotta videot ei näkyis vääränvärisinä
<anger> nvidia kyllä paljon parempi kuin ati
<jpsalova> Uusin (ja viimeinen) Flash-versio kaatuili ainakin mulla koko ajan silloin, kun se käytti Nvidiaa videopurkuun.
<jpsalova> mjr: siihen on kai myös vdpau-pätsiä tarjottu.
<anger> mitä konffeja muuten ootte käyttäneet fläshin asetuksissa?
<anger> Muitakin kuin sitä oikealla napilla avautuvaa valikkoa?
<jpsalova> Joo, /etc/adobe/mms.cfg, jossa EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 tai 0.
<anger> Mun mielestä mä joskus konffasin tota ilman mitään näkyvää vaikutusta
<jpsalova> Nyt otin taas kokeiluun Flashin videokiihdytyksen Nvidian r310-ajureilla. Se ainakin toimi, saa nähdä kuinka vakaasti. Kyllä se 1080-Youtube kuitenkin maistuisi.
<anger> Millanen prossu?
<anger> Tosiaan ei ole kyllä (wanhalla) pöytäkoneella mitään ongelmaa hd-youtubessa vieläpä atin kortilla, näkee vaan että kuorma menee pitkälti cpu:lle
<anger> Toi atom-htpc sen sijaan on vähän ongelmallinen
<jpsalova> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, eli aika niukka singlecore 2000-luvun puolivälistä. Ei yksinään handlaa Youtube isommalla kuin 480.
<anger> Ja kyllä, tiedän youtube.com/html5:sta, mutta varsinainen ongelma onkin urhotv.fi:n videoissa :)
<jpsalova> Onhan tuossa vielä se, että edes parhaassa tapauksessa monet Flash-video-ohjelmat eivät edes yritä hyödyntää tuota videorautaa.
<anger> Flashin kuolemaa odotellessa...
<jpsalova> No joo.
<anger> Muutenkin mielenkiintoinen tilanne, kun päivityksiä ei tule enää kuin chromen flashiin
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/HandBrake
<shanttu> gnome-shell ei joskus suostu sammuttamaan konetta. Onko normaalia kun ajaa roottina 'halt' (esim tty1) niin kone ei sammu kokonaan vaan plymouth-kuva jää näkymään?
<Iltsu> mites shutdown -h now ?
<shanttu> kai pitää käyttää sitä
<shanttu> eipä tuotakaan ole vaikea muistaa =)
<Iltsu> kun mä muistelisin et tos haltis ois just joku tommone juttu, mut en nyt muista oliko iha varamst
<Nakkel> Oisko yhtään Bind osaajia?
<Nakkel> Yritys olis saada hakemaan kaikki vastaukset johon lokaali Bind ei osaa vastata ulkopuoliselta DNS palvelimelta.
<Nakkel> Eli jos olis Bindiin conffattu foo.example.com niin sen se tarjoais itse, mutta bar.example.com haettais ulkosesta lähteestä, possible?
<czr> Nakkel, ellei ole erityista syyta kayttaa bindia niin dnsmasq vois suoritua tuosta paremmin
<czr> imo bindi menee zone-rajojen mukaan pelkastaan
<czr> (en ole koskaan yrittanyt silla tuollaista tosin, voi olla etta on joku kikka-kolmonen, mut dnsmasq toimii niin paljon paremmin kaikissa pienimuotoisissa puukotusprojekteissa)
<Nakkel> Hmm, löytyykö dnsmasq:ille jotain suht mukavaa webinterfacea?
<czr> evt. luultavasti ei
<czr> toisaalta webinterfacet tokkii pidemman paalle muutenkin
<Nakkel> Konsolin hakkaaminen on vähän out-of-question ku tuo tulis Windows ympäristöön tottuneelle porukalle. :D
<czr> sotkee konffikset yms.. joten ehka se tarve kannattaa miettia lapi, riippuen mita haet
<czr> hmm. ymmarran kyl
<czr> en ole koskaan tarvinnut webia dnsmasqin kanssa
<czr> jos osuis omalle tontille niin tekisin jonkun cgi-palikan tuota varten
<Nakkel> En mäkään tota muuten mut tosiaan on vähän kädetöntä porukkaa konsoli toimintojen kanssa.
<czr> dnsmasqin konffis voi kuitenkin includella vetaa ulkoisia faileja mukaan ja ulkoiset vois sit generoida cgi:lla yms
<Iltsu> no ddwrt:ssä sitä tökitää ainaki webbikälin kautta
<Iltsu> ni miksei
<czr> ei kukaan kai sanonutkaan ettei se teknisesti ole mahdollista
<czr> ddwrt:n webikonffaus tuskin on irroitettavissa ddwrt:sta vain
<Nakkel> Meh
<Nakkel> Pitääpi kattoa mitä ton kanssa tekee.
<Nakkel> Tuo setti vaan helpottais elämää ku ei tarvis ylläpitää muutamaa sataa recordia käsin Windowsin omalla DNS:llä.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-11
<Hejkki> onkohan windows xp:ssä joku uus aukko kun kytkin nettiin ekan kerran niin jää jumiin ja seuraavalla käynnistyksellä tehtävien hallinta ei enää näytä kenen käyttäjän mikäki prosessi on
<Hejkki> vähä offtopikkii mut enivei :D
<Hejkki> svchost vie 100% cpu kun kytken netin ja kaikki muu jumii ellen tapa svchostia
<Hejkki> ilmeisesti remote code execution aukko :>
<Hejkki> mahtavaa mikkisofta
<Hejkki> uskaltaakohan tota nyt käyttää vai asennanko taas kaiken uusiksi
<czr> Hejkki, eiks microsoftilla ole tukipuhelin noita asioita varten? tuskin täältä erityisesti kannattaa noita kysellä
<Echramath> Taisi olla pikemmin osastoa "huutavan ääni korvessa"
<Hejkki> jep :D
<Hejkki> löysin jonku "korjauksen" tohon, mut eipä auttanut :>
<Hejkki> ilman nettiäkin svchost nyt syö kaiken
<Sysi> eikö svchost oo joku antimalvare- tai päivitysprosessi
<tale> Hejkki: Täysin offtopic, mutta http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_xp-windows_update/latest-windows-xp-update-and-svchostexe-problems/57ff2a95-3a9c-4e85-a879-b340c65acfa5
<otto_> Vielä on pari päivää aikaa ilmoittautua jos Linux-tilaisuus Tampereella kiinnostaa, ja ehkä haluaa tietää vähän mitä muissakin distroissa tapahtuu :) http://coss.fi/tapahtumat/suse-tilaisuus-tampereella-2013/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8Mfgx3 -> SUSE-tilaisuus Tampereella - COSS.fi
<np8> Osaisko joku sanoa, että mistä tietää ubuntulla (13.04), että onko ohjelma kaatunut vai jatkaako se vielä raksutustaan?
<np8> Mulla on ubuntu 13.04 -> 13.10 päivitys tässä käynnissä, ja jossain vaiheessa tuo ikkuna meni "harmaaksi", eikä se ole päivittynyt aikoihin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-12
<tale> np8: Katso top -komennolla onko jotain tapahtumassa. Tarvittaessa paina Control-Alt-F1 jotta pääset konsoliruutuun kirjautumaan sisään.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-13
<Harriv> hyviä ideoita miksi hiiren kursori ei näy ubuntun työpöydällä?
<Harriv> unity ja 13.10 käytössä
<jjo> ainakin siinä tapauksessa että koneessa ei ole hiirtä kiinni tai sitä ei tunnisteta
<Harriv> hiiri toimii ihan ok, pystyy klikkailemaan jne
<Harriv> hmm, vaihdoin tekstikonsoliin ja takaisin ja kursori palasi :)
<Harriv> ei tää 13.10 päivitys ole oikein ihastusta herättänyt..
<np8> Harriv: Mulla oli kanssa hiiren kanssa ongelmia 13.10 päivityksen jälkeen. Toimii nyt paljon paremmin kun otti asetuksista ylimääräisen "näytön" pois käytöstä.
<np8> Siis ubuntu oli tunnistanut kaks näyttöä tälle, vaikka tässä on vain yksi näyttö. Poisti hiiren "vilkkumisen" ja satunnaisen katoilun.
<elias_a> Ja sorsat on tuolla: https://bitbucket.org/haltu/
<elias_a> Samaa ympäristöä myvät myös yrityksiin.
<elias_a> Äh -oikea aihe - väärä kanava :)
<Harriv> np8: täytyypä tarkistaa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-14
<Mirv> Canonical haluaa vihdoin Italian ja Suomen LoCot johonkin muuhun foorumisoftaan kuin SMF, tietoturvasyistä
<Mirv> migraatiota sitten varmaan edessä
<Mirv> Tm_T: ^
<Mirv> Tm_T: dpm pingasi mua aiheesta
<jjo> saiskohan sinne samalla tuen tapatalkille, kun ollaan kerran säätämässä...
<Tm_T> Mirv: mikäs heillä olis mielessä?
<Tm_T> ja onko tarkoitus migratoida sisältö tai arkistoida?
<Mirv> Tm_T: dpm mailaa jotain kohta cc: sulle myös. eli haluavat yksinkertaisesti eroon foorumihostauksesta sen pulmineen - voidaan joko migratoida johonkin toiseen softaan (discourse mainittu tuoreena Ubuntu-tuettuna, eri asia miten helposti datan saa siirrettyä) tai pysyä nykyisessä tai vaikka päivittää SMF 2.0:aan
<Mirv> Tm_T: eli tarttetaan oma hostaus tai ilmeisesti tarvittaessa jonkin grace periodin ajan maksettua hostausta Amazonin sisältä
<Mirv> jjo: joo no avaimet tulee meidän käteen joten kaikki onnistuu
<Mirv> joku avoin ja moderni softa kuulostaa hyvältä, mutta olen kyllä melko varma että se datan migratointi 300k+ viestin smf-foorumilta ei ole 100% triviaalia
<Mirv> Tm_T: tiedätkö ketkä foorumimodeista olis aktiivisia tai kiinnostuneita aiheesta?
<Tm_T> Discourse olis minun suosikkini joo
<Tm_T> Mirv: en vielä, mutta alanpa ottamaan yhteyttä
<Mirv> Tm_T: ok, hienoa!
<Mirv> Tm_T: ja sitten ylläpidon puolelta henkilön nimi oli Tom Haddon. SQL-dumpit onnistuu.
<Sysi> varmaan 90% foorumin viesteistä on vanhentunutta asiaa
<Tm_T> se
<elias_a> Mirv: Onko siitä vaihtoehdosta tietoa?
<elias_a> Mitä muut maat käyttävät?
<Mirv> elias_a: no ubuntuforums.org on vBulletin mutta se on proprietary. Discourse vaikuttaa hyvältä mutta en tiedä ketkä sitä käyttäisi. kaikilla muilla LoCoilla paitsi Suomella ja Italialla on foorumit ~jossain omassa hostauksessa ilmeisesti.
<Mirv> Ruotsi käyttää phpBB3 virallisen locon puolella ja vbulletin kakkossaitilla
<elias_a> Okei. Eli hajontaa on.
<Mirv> phpBB3 olis varmaan sellanen vanhastaan suosittu ratkaisu
<Mirv> taitaa olla joo
<Mirv> SMF 1.x on joka tapauksessa melko kuollut. helpoin/toimivin migraatio olis varmaan SMF 2.x, ja muita pitää sitten isommin selvitellä.
<Sysi> hostaus vaikka kapsin palvelimilla onnistuis kyllä, vaikka tietty ubuntu-fi:n pitäis olla oma jäsenensä, jos ei haluta jonkun henkilön tunnuksella pitää
<Mirv> mielenkiintoista keskustelua migraatioista http://meta.discourse.org/t/is-forum-migration-really-worth-it/7644
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jCaMeR -> Is forum migration really worth it? - Discourse Meta
<Mirv> Sysi: ubuntu-fi ei ole oikeushenkilö, mutta esim. FLUG voisi varmaan edustaa jos tuohon päätyisi
<Mirv> etenkin kun ubuntu-fi:lle korvamerkittyä rahaakin on edelleen FLUG:lla
<Sysi> (tietenkin on muitakin vaihtoehtoja ja yhdistyksiä, mutta jos oma host helpottais asioita niin semmoisen saisi järjestymään kohtuullisen pienellä vaivalla)
<tale> Porixilla on oma virtuaalikone, ja samasta webbihotellista voisi Ubuntu-fi ostaa oman jos kokonainen kone tarvitaan. Tai neuvotella joku sponsorointidiili.
<tale> Porixin koneessa on Linux-aktivaattorin ja Turuxin webbisaitit myös.
<Sysi> kapsilla voisi olemassaolevan jäsenen tilassa pitää, mutta siinä on omat varjopuolensa toki myös
<Sysi> (esim. mulla on vain irssi ajossa kapsilla, menee potentiaalia hukkaan)
<ninnnu_> ubuntu-fi ei kyllä oo foorumina kauheen pieni
<ninnnu_> nykyratkaisussa on esim sellane hassuus että jos yrittää ottaa printtiversion jostain pitemmästä ketjusta ("Näytä työpöytäsi" on loistava esimerkki) niin vastaus on "500 - mee pois"
<ninnnu_> lähinnä pointtina on että jos päivitetään johonki SMF 2.0:aan ja tarvii ajaa joku migratoikanta.php niin palvelimen timeoutit voi hakata vastaan. Ja sit tietty että mitä Kapsi tykkää jos sinne mysliin tipahtaa N gigatavun möykky. Mut kai niillä kapaa on
<Sysi> jos jotaki oikeasti isoa tekee niin pitänee ainaki mainita ylläpidolle, mutta pitäis silti onnistua
<Sysi> kapsilla on mm. huonomman kirjanpidon ajoilta jääny gigojen myslejä ajoon poistuneilta käyttäjiltä
<ninnnu_> eipä se N gigan kanta sinänsä häiritse jos sitä ei koskaan käytetä
<ninnnu_> se vain makaa sitten levyllä
<Sysi> mutta tosiaan kuinkahan iso osa ubufistä on legacya?
<Sysi> tukikysymyksiä tulee paljo ja ne vanhenee parissa vuodessa
<ninnnu_> ei tollasta siivoamista kannata kauheesti yrittää tehdä
<ninnnu_> mielummin ottaa alusta
<Sysi> nimenomaan sitä mietin (seki on siivous)
<ninnnu_> näköjään toi "näytä työpöytäsi" on viimeinki kuollu
<ninnnu_> tai hävinny muuten vain johonki
<ninnnu_> mut joo
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-15
<Myrtti> Mirv: osaatko sanoa löytyykö mistäänpäin intterwebbiä esimerkkiä siitä millaista jälkeä suopuhe tällä hetkellä tuottaa?
<Myrtti> vai pitääkö generoida itse joku mp3
<Myrtti> en itse löydä googlella mitään järkevää aiheesta
<Mirv> Myrtti: hetko
<elias_a> Luin heti että "heikko" :P
<Mirv> Myrtti: http://people.debian.org/~timo/suopuhe_esimerkki/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/x7g0JQ -> Index of /~timo/suopuhe_esimerkki
<Myrtti> aika järkyttävää siis
<Myrtti> noh, katsotaan mikä on lopputulema...
<elias_a> Pääsisköhän tolla baariin sisälle?
<elias_a> Jos tekis Kennyt ja istuis huppari päällä kaverin työnnettäväksi pyörätuoliin ja viestis tollasella koneäänellä...
<Mirv> festivalhan tukis näemmä joo kaikenlaista muutakin kuin difonikonkatenaatiota
<Mirv> et sinänsä kannattaisi varmaankin katsella esim. tota HTS-puolta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-16
<DrGrov> Iltaa
<DrGrov> Käyttääkö kukaan täällä Cinnamonia 13.10 64-bittisessä?
<jjo> minä ainakin
<DrGrov> jjo: Mites on toiminut Cinnamoni 13.10:ssä?
<jjo> en mä ole mitään erikoista huomannut
<jjo> mulla siis käytössä se ppa josta tulee tuorein cinnamon
<DrGrov> Niin, sulla on webupd8.com:sta hankittu se Cinammonin PPA?
<DrGrov> Onko sulla Unity siinä sivussa vai poistitko Unityn kokonaan?
<jjo> siis tää: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NJD8EU -> Cinnamon stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN
<jjo> on mulla varmaan unity vielä asennettuna, mut toi 2.x sarjan cinnamonhan ei käytä enää gnomea taustalla
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Quill
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rUcgnw -> 3x47 Quill - Viikon VALO #151 | Viikon VALO
<DrGrov> jjo: Jep, tuo sama joka löytyy webupd8.com ja päivitetty se artikkeli samalla. Ei enää kaadu Unity kuten kaatui aikaisemmin ku oli joku vähän vanhempi update Cinnamonista
<DrGrov> Juu, ei käytä. Juuri sen takia mietinkin et onko pelittänyt paremmin kun uskoit?
<jjo> mun mielestä toi 2-sarja on ollut vakaampi kuin se edellinen
<DrGrov> Ok, suunta on oikea siis. Mites paljon häiritsee nuo Unityn härpäkkeet Cinammonissa?
<jjo> unityn härpäkkeet?
<DrGrov> jjo: Siis ajattelin et jääkö Unityn ns. omat ohjelmat näkyviin jotenki Cinnamoniin?
<DrGrov> Siis menyyn varsinkin
<DrGrov> En varmaan osaa selittää oikeen et mitä tarkoitan :D
<jjo> no siis menussa näkyy tietty samat softat, mut eihän siellä oikeestaan ole mitään unity-spesifistä
<jjo> en kyl erityisesti muista edes menuja selanneeni, kun se kirjoittamalla täydennys toimii niin hienosti :)
<DrGrov> Niin, ei siellä suoranaisesti paljoa oo mut nää Unityn weppiohjelmat ja niihin liittyvistä jutuista olis kiva päästä eroon
<DrGrov> Ai, se toimii jopa niin hyvin :)
<DrGrov> Tuntuu siltä et jos/kun vaihdan Cinnamoniin nii olis kiva olla ns. aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä ilman Unityn omia härpäkkeitä/ohjelmia
<jjo> luulen, että en ole poistanut unityä, koska sen poistaminen poistais sen desktop-metapaketin joka sit antais aptille aihetta ehdotella monen muunkin softan poistamista
<jjo> ja sit kun levytilaa on sen verran, että noi ei liiemmin haittaa, niin mun puolesta saavat olla
<jjo> helpottaa sit versiopäivityksiäkin, kun oletussetti ohjelmia löytyy
<DrGrov> jjo: Niinhän se on, sitähän levytilaa löytyy tänä päivänä niin paljon ettei ne paljoa haittaa
<DrGrov> Häiritseekö ne Unityn omat ohjelmat siellä jotenki vai niitä ei huomaa?
<jjo> en oo huomannu
<DrGrov> Ok. Sulla on 13.10 64-bittinen eikös se niin ollu?
<DrGrov> Onko Cinnamonissa samanlaista ku Unityssä nuo Online Accounts asetukset?
<jjo> juu, niin se oli ja en mä noista online accounteista tiedä, kun en ole niitä koskaan käyttänyt
<DrGrov> Okei. Kiva ku jaksoit vastata kysymyksiin :)
<DrGrov> Kiitos siitä :)
<jjo> np
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-17
<The_Shadows> hei mites tungen tuon ubuntun cd version cd:lle kun se image on 708Mt?
<Kilpuri> Siis mikä on kysymys? Se on nyt .ISO muodossa? Eikö levtsi ole vähän yli 700M? (vaikka aina puhutaan siitä 700M)?
<Kilpuri> Itse olen ottanut sen suomenkielisen ja käyttänyt DVD-levyjä. Fiksumpi käyttäisi muistitikkua, jos kone boottaa tikulta. (siinä on se uneBoot juttu)
<tale> The_Shadows: Hankit tarpeeksi ison CD-aihion ja käytät overburn -tarkenninta.
<tale> The_Shadows: Tässä se on vinkkinä 16. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Vinkkej%C3%A4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bIZRJ9 -> Vinkkejä – Porixi
<Myrtti> The_Shadows: nykyään on kait tarkoitus käyttää USB-tikkuja kun yhä harvenevassa määrin koneissa on cd-asemia
<Kilpuri> Vielä löytyy koneita jotka eivät boottaa tikulta.
<Myrtti> juu, mutta muistaakseni mini.iso on vielä olemassa
<Myrtti> tai netinstall
<Sysi-> hätätapauksessa voi bootata asentimen usbitikulta vaikka plop boot managerilla
<The_Shadows> turha kai sitä sitten on mainostaa cd-imagena sit :(
<The_Shadows> viimeks kun oli ubuntu tikku niin se hajos toisella käyttökerralla se tikku
<Hejkki> onko jotenki mahdollista käynnistää ajuri viimesenä? Kun mulla on usb-wlan tikku ja jos käynnistän ubuntu 13.04 sen kanssa, niin jää jumiin käynnistys kunnes nappaan tikun irti
<Hejkki> jos laitan tikun kii ku kone on käynnistyny niin kaikki toimii, myös wlani
<Hejkki> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<Hejkki> usb-adapteri tosiaan
<Hejkki> en haluais compiloida ajuria erikseen, kun nykyinenkin toimii ok jos nappaan irti buutissa
<tale> Hejkki: Ajuri varmaan ladataan init-scriptissä. Etsi missä niistä, se lienee hakemistossa /etc/init.d/
<tale> Hejkki: Scriptien käynnistysjärjestystä voi muuttaa, tutki mikä init ubuntussasi on käytössä ja muuta sen mukaisella tavalla järjestystä.
<tale> Hejkki: Tai sitten network manager ottaa tuon wlanin käyttöön. Ehkä siinä voi säätää ettei se tule automaattisesti, vaan vasta kun erikseen komennetaan?
<mjr> udev lataa ajurit
<mjr> en oo varma miten sitä käskettiin olemaan tekemättä. Kuulostaa muutenkin siltä että tossa pitäis yrittää katsoa miksi sen olemassaolo jumittaa bootin...
<mjr> voinee tehdä jotain perverssiä kuten lisätä ajurimoduulille "blacklist rt2800usb"-rivi (tai mikä se ajurin nimi nyt olikaan) /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf:iin (tai omaan tiedostoonsa) mutta sitten lisätä bootissa ~viimeisenä suoritettavaan rc.local -tiedostoon modprobe rt2800usb -rivi ennen exitiä
<mjr> tuolloin sitä ei automaattiladata aikaisemmissa bootin vaiheessa
<mjr> saattais toimia
<Hejkki> voin disabloida / blacklistata ton ajurin kyl, mut se ei ratkaise asiaa
<mjr> siis bootti jumittuu vaikka ajuria sille ei yritettäis edes ladata?
<Hejkki> niijoo
<Hejkki> no nyt sain päivityksii asennettuu, niin ei jumi enää, mut ei silti toimi ellen nyppäse tota irti ja takas
<Hejkki> kokeilen tuota mjr:n ehdotusta
<mjr> yhä outoa, joskin tietty vähän parempi
<tale> Jotkut mokkulat kuulemma ei toimi jos ne on bootissa kiinni. Pitää tökätä USBiin vasta kun on kirjautunut. Mutten ole kuullut WLAN-sovittimista vastaavaa.
<mjr> tuskin se sitten kauheesti auttaa, mut en tiiä
<Hejkki> lueskelin googlesta että tolla samalla device id:llä ois kaks laitetta
<Hejkki> eri laitetta
<tale> Hejkki: Et ole halunnut meille kertoa mikä laite se on?
<Hejkki> no en tiedä laitteen nimeä. aikasemmin laitoin mitä lsusb sanoo
<Hejkki> 19:00 < Hejkki> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<tale> Hejkki: Eikö sen vehkeen kuoressa lue mitään?
<Hejkki> ei, se on vain musta tikku
<Hejkki> jossa käänneltävä antenni
<Hejkki> auttaiskohan jos kävisin windowsin puolel kattoo mitä ajurii se käyttää sielä,..? oli sielä joskus vuos sitte ongelma saada ajuri ja löysin jotsaki sit lopulta
<Hejkki> mut siis, pitäishän se selvitä tostaki että minkä moduulin se lataa kun nypin irti ja takas
<tale> Hejkki: Komennolla dmesg | tail -20
<tale> näit mitä se tulostaa kun kytket tikkua.
<tale> Hejkki: Ja vertaamalla lsmod tulostusta vois katsoa mikä moduuli ladataan, jos muuten ei selviä.
<Hejkki> t2800usb
<Hejkki> rt2800usb jopa
<Hejkki> Toimii, jeps, kiitti
<tale> Hejkki: Mikä sen sai toimimaan?
<Hejkki> eli rc.localissa ladataan ajuri
<Hejkki> modprobella
<Hejkki> siis ensin asetin sen blacklistiin
<tale> Hejkki: Keksitkö mikä sen jumituksen aiheutti?
<Hejkki> en
<Hejkki> siis jumitus loppui kun ajoin päivitykset, ja wlan tikku toimii nyt kun se on ajuri blacklistissa ja rc.localissa käynnistettään viimosena
<tale> Hejkki: Selkis. Kiitoksia.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-10
<sippis> win 13
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-11
<jntse> heips. osaisko joku neuvoa, miksen saa asennettua ubuntua muistitikulta? olen tehnyt .iso-tiedostosta muistitikun UUI:n avulla, mutta kun yrittää siltä asentaa käynnistyy aina kovalevyltä windowsiin
<Mikaela> Onko koneen käynnistyksessä mitään näppiä "boot menu" tai oletko laittanut BIOSsista käynnistämään tikulta?
<jntse> biosista oon kyll laittanut että käynnistyis tikulta, mutta ilmeisesti jotenki menny sekin vikaa. en oo huomannut että ois tuollaista boot menua käynnistyksessä
<Mikaela> Entä mikä UUI on? Se ei kuulosta minulle tutulta ja Windowsilla taidetaan suositella Win3 disk imageria. http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<jntse> Universal Usb installer
<Mikaela> en tunnista
<Iltsu> ja kui uus kone, jos siel on joku HV-secureboot päällä?
<LucaB> ei siitä bootmenusta ole aina erillistä mainintaa, mä itse jouduin joskus sen tiedon emon manuaalista kaivamaan, F8 mulla
<Mikaela> minulla lukee että se on F8 ja joillakin koneilla lukee "ESC for boot menu" ja sieltä sitten tulee "Boot device order" tai jokin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-14
<puhuri> mielenkiintoista, 14.04 siirtyi valmiustilaan  kun akku oli vähissä vaikka virtapiuha oli ollut jo ainankin 30 sekunttia kiinni ja akkukuvake näytti latausta
<Tekno_> jaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-15
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Vokoscreen
<Lukimya> käyttääkö joku täällä Acestreamia? helekuta kun pikkuisenkaan kun nykii niin toistosta katoaa äänet
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-09
<tjp> qlist
<tjp> tai jotain
<Hejkki> Miten tämä on mahdollista, laitan ls *pdf niin se antaa index.php
<ighea> riippuu varmaan shellistä
<Hejkki> ah joo nyt hoksasin, ehin jo kysyy turhaa
<Hejkki> sielä oli pdf/
<Hejkki> jonka sisällä index.php :)
<anacron> laita *.pdf :)
<Maakuth> https://gist.github.com/maakuth/ec54196bf54e393effd5 tällaisen murjaisin eilen muuten, pdfiin liittyen. vaikuttaa hölmöltä, mutta toimii
<mlpug> Voinko laittaa croniin apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade. Mikä etu olisi asentaa unattended-upgrades paketti kuten sekä debian, että ubuntu dokumenteissa tunnutaan suosittelevan.
<mlpug> jälkimmäinen tuntuu vaan melko järeältä jos kyse on vaan kuitenkin, että asennan aina mitä valitsemistani luotetuista repoista tyrkytetään
<mlpug> Pitää häipyä tästä. katson myöhemmin lokeista. Eli kommentoi vaan, jos sulla on sanottavaa tuohon oma cronscript versus unattended-upgrade paketti asiaani. moi
<ansa> ei se kovin järeä ole, muutama skripti mutta viimeistelty ja otettu asioita huomioon - blokkaa shutdownin jnpp.
<ansa> jos upgradet kesken
<mlpug> ansa, no ehkä mä sitten laitan unattended-upgrades packagen
<mlpug> päädyin miettimään vielä simppelimpää omaa cron juttua, koska ekaksi tuli palstoilta vastaan jotain valitusta tuosta unattended-upgradesta
<mlpug> mutta ei kai se rakettitiedettä tosiaan ole
<mlpug> case closed
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-10
<Maakuth> Mikaela, nyt on hsts ja mozillan suositusten intermediate cipher suite päällä linux.fi:ssä
<Mikaela> :)
<Maakuth> täytyy joskus taas kiristää tuota, luulen että toi voi olla siedettävä kompromissi, että pystyy vanhempiakin clienttejä palvelemaan
<Maakuth> mutta pelkästä http:stä eteenpäin jo siedettävä päivitys
<Maakuth> no mitäs, nytkö minä rikoin sen
<Maakuth> Issued By: happy hacker fake CA
<Maakuth> kiitos tästä :D'
<Mikaela> kuulostaa siltä, että unohdit jonkin betalipun ja ajoit sinne testicertin
<Maakuth> nähtävästi näin. no, nyt toimii taas. pitääpä katsoa vähän tarkemmin kun uusii tuota
<Maakuth> sertti on helmikuulle voimassa, siihen mennessähän tuon pitäisi olla jo pois betasta
<Mikaela> ensiviikolla jos  https://letsencrypt.org/2015/08/07/updated-lets-encrypt-launch-schedule.html pitää yhä paikkansa
<Maakuth> jees, hienoa
<StockAntenna> millä toi letscrypt elelee?
<Maakuth> https://letsencrypt.org/ etusivulla on jokunen aika varakas sponsori
<StockAntenna> noita myönnetään varmaan ensi vuonna hillitön määrä
<Maakuth> jo vain
<Maakuth> linux.fi on hyvä esimerkki sellaisesta, joka tuosta hyötyy. palvelun pyörittämisessä ei liiku ollenkaan rahaa, niin se muutamanakin euron sertin osto on ongelma
<StockAntenna> eiköhän valtava määrä saitteja siirry https:ään ton avulla, mitkä eivät ole viitsineet ostaa serttiä aiemmin
<Maakuth> epäilemättä
<Maakuth> ja kun toi niiden softa tulee riittävän hyväksi, niin noi iaas/paas palvelut vois tarjota ihan defaulttina osana alustaa tota ssl:ää, niiden omasta let's encryptin näköisestä infrasta
<Maakuth> tai miksei tietysti tuostakin, mutta joku amazon varmaan mielellään kontrolloisi tuotakin osaa
<ansa> amazon yrittää jo päästä certificate authorityksi, mutta tuntuu olevan aika hankalaa saada nuo omat root-ca:t mukaan mozillalle ja muille
<Maakuth> onkohan sille joku tekninen syy
<Maakuth> luulis että amazon, google, msft ja muut itsestäänselvästi pyörittäisi ca:ta omiin tarpeisiinsa
<ansa> enemmän varmaan taloudellisoikeudellinen, Mozillakin kaipaa kaikenlaisia ulkopuolisia auditointeja että hyväksyvät
<ansa> ja varmaan noillakin on sisäiseen käyttöön omia ca:ta, mutta elleivät aio myöntää ulkopuolisille ja sellaiseen käyttöön että selaintenkin pitää hyväksyä, niin ei tuo prosessi varmaankaan kannata
<Maakuth> joo. noi ca:t vaan tuntuu niin korruptoituneilta ja hulluilta firmoilta kun niiden touhuja katsoo, että vaikea kuvitella sen riman olevan järin korkealla
<tjp>  /win 21
<elias_a> Kertokaas mulle mitä nämä vahinkolaukaukset ovat. Mitä komennellaan esim. tuossa ^?
<Maakuth> vaihtaa kanavaa irssissä
<elias_a> Jaa jaa...
<elias_a> Onkos tossa jotain etuja Alt+numero/kirjain -menetelmään?
<StockAntenna> numeroita on vaan 0-9?
<StockAntenna> tais olla kyllä joku keino taikoa alt-yhdistelmiä isommillekin kanavanumeroille
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Mulla kyllä toimii vielä q- ja w-näppäimetkin valinnassa.
<StockAntenna> mitä alt-q ja alt-w pitäs tehdä kanavavalinnassa?
<StockAntenna> https://wiki.mozilla.org/CA:PendingCAs näyttää Mozillalla Amatsoni olevan need info from CA-vaiheessa
<StockAntenna> on siellä jonossa meidän VRK ja näemmä jokin letsencryptinkin sertti
<Maakuth> let's encryptillähän on cross signing joltain toiselta auktoriteetilta nyt
<tjp> VRK on tainnut olla jonossa aika kauan :)
<ansa> VRK tais luovuttaa
<tjp> ja joo, alt+jotain lähtee käsistä kun jotain >> 9
<Maakuth> muistan kyllä tyyppejä joilla oli bindattuna alt+alariville asti ikkunoiden vaihtoon napit
<sivir> alt+a avaa viimeksi aktiivisen ja alt+ ikkunan suoraan vaihtoon o tai p asti
<ansa> saiskohan tuon alt+a :n palaamaan edelliseen jos ei ollut lisää aktiivisia
<pesasa> StockAntenna: alt-q on sama kuin alt-11, jos olisi näppäin, jossa lukee päällä "11".
<StockAntenna> ai
<Thaurwylth> Ei kai kirjaimilla pääse kuin ikkunaan 19 asti?
<pesasa> Ei taida
<pesasa> Nyt en voi kokeilla, kun ei ole kuin 16 ikkunaa.
<Tomin> oon varmaan aika noob on parhaimmillaan on tainnu olla 8 tai ehkä jopa 9 ikkunaa
<puhuri> joo, Alt-P on sama kuin pageup, joten 19 on maksimi
<puhuri> mutta Alt-a:lla pystyy käymään kaikki aktiiviset läpi eikä tartte /win 54:ää
<StockAntenna> musta toi alt-a ottaa mitä sattuu
<StockAntenna> ei kiva
<StockAntenna> ysistä ylöspäin yleensä menen alt-nuoli oikealle
<sivir> alt+a ottaa jos siellä on puhuttu sellaset ensin
<sivir> sitten niiden jälkeen ottaa jos joku on quitannut joinannut yms
<sivir> eli perusthemellä mitenhän ton kuvailisi, eka ne valkoiset numerot ja sitten vaalean siniset
<sivir> nopea siihen jos on keskustelu jossain isonumeroisessa ikkunassa auki
<sivir> mutta kanavia voi siirtää kätevästi myös esim /window move 3
<sivir> ikkunoita*
<sivir> alt+a:lla on vaan mukava nopea näpyttää kaikki ikkunat joissa on tapahtunut jotain läpi
<StockAntenna> juu mulla on ollut usean vuoden tietty järjestys, tilttien jälkeen tolle sit kanavat oikeisiin ikkunoihin
<sivir> ./save layout
<sivir> ./save
<sivir> pitäis tallentaa sit sen ulkoasun miten ne kanavat on järjestetty
<sivir> eikun /reload
<StockAntenna> ehkä mulle on tärkeämpi kontrolli siitä että menen tietylle kanavalle kuin että alt-a ampuu epämääräisessä järjestyksessä kanavia esiin
<sivir> kukin tykkää tavallaan :p
<puhuri> mulla on paljon kanavia, mihin osallistun hyvin satunnaisesti mutta seuraan kursiivisesti niin ne menee hyvin alt-a:lla mutta aktiivisimmat on pienillä numeroilla (esim. tämä on 6)
<sivir> about samoin teen itsekin
<StockAntenna> paljon näitä ubuntu-kanavia lie freenodessa?
<Mikaela> /msg alis list ubuntu
<Thaurwylth> Niijja eikös jonkin Ubuntu-projektin tai -foorumin ihan WWW-sivuilla ole lueteltu kanavat?
<Thaurwylth> Tai no okei, siellä on kai lueteltu vain viralliset kanavat ja viralliset kieliyhteisöjen kanavat.
<Thaurwylth> Onko muuten jokin erityinen merkitys sillä, että Freenodessa on olemassa ##kanavia, mikä on vähän ninkus epävirallisuuden tunnus?
<Max^> eiks täs verkos ollu joku tyhmä et pitää täyttää joku lomake jos haluaa #kanavan
<Thaurwylth> Asia OK.
<Mikaela> Thaurwylth: freenode vaatii, että edustat projektia tai jotakin ollaksesi #kanava ja jos on vain jokin asia tai et edusta projektia joudut rekisteröimään ##kanavan. ei ole mitään lomaketta täytettäväksi (ellet halunnut affiliated-cloakia muutama vuosi sitten)
<Mikaela> virallinen höpöhöpö: https://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<Mikaela> tai siis ei kai höpöhöpö vaan jokin...
<Max^> tuoki varmaan joku uus juttu ku kyll ainaki pari vuotta sitte pystyi rekisteröimään tavallisen # kanavan
<Max^> tarvinnu ku lähettää bottiin joku komento
<Mikaela> "/msg chanserv register #kanava" kunhan olet opattuna kanavalla, se vain antaa sinulle varoituksen, että kai täytät tuon linkin vaatimukset ja jos et, poista kanavan rekisteröini komennolla /msg chanserv drop #kanava
<Thaurwylth> Tarkkaillaanko sitä sitten myöhemmin jälkikäteen?
<Mikaela> ei, koska siihen ei ole resursseja
<Thaurwylth> Mutta säännöt pittää olla, eihän sitä muuten tulis mistään mittään...
<Echramath> Herrasmiessopimus
<puhuri> Kai se on sitä varten, että on selkeät säännöt, jos joku rekisteröi jonkun kanavan ennen "virallisista" projektin edustajaa niin voi sitten siirtää suoraan
<Mikaela> kyllä, sähköpostia groups@freenode.net tai jokin ja sitten verkkohärpäkkeellä kunhan group management system tulee käyttöön
<Kehet> näköjään cloudflare ei päästä läpi muita portteja kuin 80 ja 443 servulle
<Kehet> kaipa tämäkin on jonkin sortin tietoturvaominaisuus että joutuu muihin käyttämään jotain alidomainia
<Kehet> en kyllä silti taida roottia sallia passuttomana sshsta ..
<ansa> ei kai sillä tietoturvan kanssa oo mitään tekemistä että cloudflare on vain http/https-proxy
<Kehet> käyttäisin ironiamerkkiä, mutten ole hommannut siihen lisenssiä
<gildean> ansa: mutta toisaalta mitä väliä sillä on, missä portissa ne palvelimet kuuntelee sen proxyn takana
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-11
<tabasko> onko kellään kokemusta käyttäjien jemmaamisesta suoraan dockereihin?
<tabasko> jos käyttäjällä on vaikka sivusto dockerilla ja haluaa päästä siihen kiinni ssh/sftp:llä niin miten tuon voisi vangita sinne suorilta
<puhuri> en ole dockerilla kokeillut, mutta ainankin käyttäjien chroottaus on toiminut. Tuollainen kuin firejail näyttäisi olevan, jota voisi kokeilla
<puhuri> https://l3net.wordpress.com/2014/04/16/how-to-restrict-a-login-shell-using-linux-namespaces/
<tabasko> hmm, pitääpä kokeilla
<tabasko> jos laittaisi pystyyn ssh-dockerin jossa olisi volumet webhosting-dockereilta ja firejail jailaisi käyttäjät käyttäjä => webhost-dockerin volume
<tabasko> yksinkertaista
<tabasko> :D
<Mikaela> Kehet: https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/200169156-Which-ports-will-CloudFlare-work-with-
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-12
<persjalka> osaako usb:ltä buutattu muttei asennettu ubuntu löytää kovoja?
<mjr> osaa
<persjalka> kauanko tässä suurinpiirtein menee?
<persjalka> pari tuntia odoteltu jo
<elias_a> Heti ne näkyy.
<elias_a> Miten koitat etsiä niitä?
<elias_a> Ja mitä olisi tarkoitus tehdä?
<persjalka> fdisk -l
<persjalka> poistaa vanha windows asennus
<elias_a> Millä väylällä se levy on koneessa kiinni?
<persjalka> SATA
<elias_a> Oliskos käytännöllistä kurkata vaikka gpartedillä tilannetta?
<persjalka> voipi olla jos tietä mikä se on
<elias_a> Softa. Pitäisi löytyä Ubuntun USB-versiosta.
<persjalka> ny juoksee
<elias_a> Eli klikkaa sitä työpöydän vasemman yläkulman kuvaketta ja etsi gparted.
<persjalka> jo
<elias_a> Joko näkyy levy?
<persjalka> Scanning all devices..
<elias_a> No niin. Tuolla pitäisi onnistua.
<persjalka> kiitoksia
<elias_a> Jos ei löydy, niin on vikaa SATA-piireissä, piuhassa tai levyssä. :)
<elias_a> Np.
<elias_a> Olen vielä hetken aikaa tässä linjoilla jos tulee vielä jotain ongelmaa.
<persjalka> kyllä ne windowsin puolella kaikki toimii
<persjalka> tai kolme levyä, yks on paskana
<persjalka> mut sekin näkyy silti
<elias_a> Nyt kun olet sitten Ubuntun puolella, voisit ajaa niille levyille SMART-testit.
<elias_a> Löytyy Levyt-sovelluksesta.
<persjalka> löytäs ne levyt ensin
<elias_a> Sekin valmiina.
<elias_a> Jaa sekö jää junksuttamaan?
<persjalka> joo
<elias_a> Sitten voi olla hankalampaa.
<elias_a> Jännä jos ne silti on wintöötissä toimineet.
<Thaurwylth> Varmaan niin uusi Ubuntu, että mistään levyjärjestelmä-epäyhteensopivuudesta ei voi olla kyse?
<persjalka> ubuntu.com ehdotti tätä
<persjalka> vai mikä olikaan
<persjalka> noh, rinta leukaan ja kohti uusi pettymyksiä ->
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis jos se on suoraan Ubuntun sivuilta otettu, niin ihan varmasti on riittävän uusi. Ei ainakaan NTFS käyttämisen kanssa ole ollut ongelmia vuosiin.
<Thaurwylth> No perssetti!
<Maakuth> https://letsencrypt.org/2015/11/12/public-beta-timing.html
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-13
<Tehdastehdas> Päivitykset lakkasivat asentumasta. Minulla on tämä ongelma:
<Tehdastehdas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/485743/no-space-left-on-device-when-installing-packages-yet-i-have-space-left
<Tehdastehdas> "df -i" sanoo juuriosion I-solmujen olevan lopussa.
<Tehdastehdas> Muutama kuukausi sitten juuriosioni oli täyttynyt vanhoista kerneleistä, ja sain täältä ohjeen ajaa päätteessä http://pastebin.com/dENpbLGE . Nyt se ei tee mitään. Sitten yritin Synapticilla poistaa vanhoja kerneleitä (linux-headers-3*) ohjeen http://ubuntuhak.blogspot.fi/2013/11/ubuntu-update-error-disk-is-full.html mukaan, mutta Synaptic haluaa välttämättä poistaa samalla linux-generic jne. riippuvuudet, mikä
<Tehdastehdas> käsittääkseni rikkoisi käyttöjärjestelmän. Mitä teen?
<Tehdastehdas> Varsinainen korjaus ongelman ilmenemiseen olisi tietysti, että Linux itse tajuaisi tehdä täyttyvälle juuriosiolle jotakin.
<Max^> onko tuo systemd pakollinen nykyään vai miksi apt-get upgrade tunkee sen takaisin vaikka se oli poistettu
<Max^> viimeks ainaki käytti enemmän muistia se enkä halua sellasia
<Max^> muutenki vähän muistia noin vanhas konees
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Onko mitään mahdollisuutta suurentaa sitä juuriosiota?
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Kuinka pieni se oikein on?
<Tehdastehdas> Ei kai I-solmuja tule sillä lisää? Se on 16 GB.
<Tehdastehdas> Mieluummin asennan uudestaan kuin säädän osioita, koska siinä on pienempi riski rikkoa home-osio
<elias_a> Mitähän siellä oikein sitten on kun mulla on 20 GB juurihakemisto ja siitä on noin puolet käytössä.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Onko se kovin moneen kertaan päivitetty versiosta toiseen?
<Tehdastehdas> En muista varmasti, mutta saattaa olla noin 13.10 -> nyt 14.04 LTS
<elias_a> Minua nyt kiusaa se, että mikä sen tilan siellä vie.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Onko sattumalta "Levynkäytön analysointi" eli Baobab asennettuna?
<Tehdastehdas> joo, tutkitaan (eihän se täynnä ole: 3,9 GB vapaana, vain inode:t ovat lopussa)
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Minä en kyllä ymmärrä tuosta inode-ongelmasta mitään sanoakseni mitään järkevää.
<Tehdastehdas> liikaa tiedostoja, lista täynnä
<elias_a> Eli helkkaristi pientä sälää....
<elias_a> Logeja?
<Tehdastehdas> suurin syöppö on /usr/src , kuten ennenkin, 753874 kohdetta - miksei aimmin toiminut pastebin-rimpsu toimi nyt?
<Tehdastehdas> em. pastebin-rimpsussa puhutaan "linux-image":ista, mutta /usr/src on täynnä "linux-headers":ejä. Onko nimi muuttunut, ja pitäisikö rimpsua muokata vastaavasti?
<Tehdastehdas> "dpkg -l | grep "^ii *linux-image-[0-9]" | awk '{print $2}' | sort -V | head -n -2" näyttää eri listan kuin mitä /usr/src sisältää
<Tehdastehdas> tarkoitan että headers-versioita on paljon enemmän kuin imageja
<Maakuth> mites deborphan, apt-get autoremove
<Tehdastehdas> ei toimi, koska levy "täynnä"
<Tehdastehdas> ts. en pysty asentamaan deborphania, ja apt-get (myös -f) autoremove valittaa
<ansa> apt-get clean poistaisi kaikki ladatut paketit, sillä saa yleensä jonkun verran tilaa vapautettua
<Tehdastehdas> kokeiltu aiemmin
<StockAntenna> taitaa olla game over
<Tehdastehdas> pystyn asentamaan uusiksi, ja aiempi kokemus on vastaava: ubuntu ei pysy ehjänä kahta vuotta
<Tehdastehdas> mitä jos poistan jonkin turhan näköisen linux-headers-väliversion väkisin nautiluksella, jotta saisin vähän tilaa
<StockAntenna> pitääpä muistaa olla osioimatta ikinä ubuntulla levyä muuhun kuin /-jättiosioon
<Tehdastehdas> tai sitten voisi korjata ubuntun, niin että se tajuaa itse poistaa jotakin ennen kuin levy tulee täyteen ja asiat menee oikeasti rikki
<Maakuth> poistaa sieltä /usr/src:stä niitä vanhoja headerihakemistoja
<Maakuth> dpkg saattaa vähän itkeä sitten kun poistat niitä paketteja, mutta ei sitä nyt mahdottomasti haittaa
<mjr> voit tietty poistaa linux-headers-paketit joihin ei ole kerneliä
<mjr> ja joo, jos et voi poistaa niitä koska täynnä, niin poista parista tiedostot ensin käsin niin saat sitä operointitilaa. Poista paketti jälkikäteen, ehkä urputtaa mutta ei se mitään.
<elias_a> Antakaas nyt ihan käytännön tason ohjeet.
<elias_a> Minä en ainakaan osaisi noilla heitoilla tehdä noita toimenpiteitä.
<Maakuth> cd /usr/src, sieltä sudo rm -r pienimmän versionumeron linux-headers-paketille
<Tehdastehdas> ymmärsin sen niin että poistetaan /usr/src:stä ne headersit, joihin ei ole saman numeroisia imageja "dpkg -l jne. (yllä)" antamassa listassa, ajoin "sudo nautilus", poistin painamalla shift-delete, ja ubuntu lähti päivittämään normaalisti
<Maakuth> jees
<Tehdastehdas> 500 000 tiedostoa poistettu, ja käyttöjärjestelmä korjattu. Kiitos neuvoista. Ubuntulla on oletuksena sama muistivamma ja oireet kuin harvoilla ihmisillä: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthymesia#Difficulties
<mjr> "apt-get autoremove" varmaan muuten poistaa orvot header-paketit kuleksimasta
<mjr> hmh, ei kyl vissiin välttämättä poistakaan
<elias_a> Ei niin.
<Tehdastehdas> juuriosion tiedostojärjestelmä pitäisi suunnitella uusiksi niin että tiedostot arvotetaan riippuvuuksien ja käytettyyden mukaan, ja vähäarvoisimmasta päästä poistetaan sitä mukaa kun osio meinaa täyttyä
<Maakuth> ei kai mikään käyttöjärjestelmä ala poistella tiedostoja kyselemättä
<Maakuth> ei tuollei voi mikään toimia, se on varmasti hyvin tapauskohtaista, mikä kynnysarvo sille on
<Tehdastehdas> ihmisen aivojen kyllä, jos se käyttöjärjestelmäksi lasketaan
<Maakuth> jos siirrät tiedostojärjestelmään dataa, niin meinaatko että sen pitää vaan ottaa sitä vastaan niin kauan, ettei siellä ole enää mitään muuta jäljellä
<Maakuth> se on tietty hölmöä, että inodet loppuu kesken
<StockAntenna> eikö kerneliongelmallekaan voida tehdä mitään?
<Maakuth> niitä vois varmaan paimentaa vähän paremmin tosiaan
<Tehdastehdas> sama periaate kuin ihmisellä: kompressoidaan liian iso informaatio tekemällä siitä yhteenveto, tilastoja, ja poistetaan alkuperäinen informaatio - esim. liika elokuvien katsominen ei johda lapsuusmuistojen unohtumiseen
<StockAntenna> ei kai vapaassa käyttiksessä oikein mitään muuta dataa tule rajattomasti kuin kerneleitä ja headereitä?
<StockAntenna> lokitkin kierrätetään
<Maakuth> kerneleitä voisi tosiaan poistella tehokkaammin, mutta muut mekanismit jotka poistaa tiedostoja uusien tieltä aiheuttaisi todennäköisesti enemmän ongelmia kuin ratkaisisi
<Maakuth> tilan loppuminen on kuitenkin aika marginaalinen ongelma, sen sijaan tuollainen poisteluheuristiikka voisi luoda tukun uusia
<Tehdastehdas> jos olisi poisteluheuristiikka, voitaisiin lisätä tilasyöppö oppivuus käyttäjän mallintamiseksi ja hänen työrutiiniensa automatisoimiseksi
<Maakuth> ei sellaisen toteuttamista kyllä varmastikaan tilanpuute estä
<Tehdastehdas> haaveilen käyttöjärjestelmän epädeterministisestä käyttöliittymästä tekoälyllä tyyliin Siri mutta ilman keskustelua, agenttiarkkitehtuurilla http://www.ai.sri.com/~oaa/ ihmisen mieltä jäljitellen https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_Mind
<elias_a> Hui sentään!
<elias_a> Painoin vahingossa näppäinyhdistelmää windows-w ja opin uuden asian.
<elias_a> Kokeilkaapa mitä tapahtuu :)
<elias_a> Tapahtuu vähän sama asia kuin mitä Alt-Tabia painellessa mutta kätevämmin.
<puhuri> "Näytä kaikki työtilan ikkunat", siinähän se helpissä lukee :-)
<ansa> mulla tulee joku outo kontrollimerkkisarja terminaaliin
<Mikaela> ei tapahdu mitään, koska kartoitan aina turhan windows näpin ei-turhaksi composeksi ♥
<StockAntenna> w
<StockAntenna> toi tapahtui itse Windowzessa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-14
<Jozo> Ubuntu on aika paska.
<Jozo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/762349
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 762349 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Difficult to distinguish which tab is selected" [High,In progress]
<Jozo> taas kerran suljin väärän
<pesasa_> Itse Mark näköjään kommentoinut tuota heinäkuussa.
<Max^> siksikö se on high
<Jozo> voinee lukea historiasta kuka on laittanu sen korkeaksi ja koska..
<StockAntenna> oliskohan kernelisiivouspäivä kun satun olemaan ubuntussa
<Jozo> toi on täysin ubuntun bugi, yleensä virheet voi johtaa joko debianiin tai muualla upstreamiin
<StockAntenna> onhan toi joo vähän huonosti erotettavissa
<StockAntenna> lähinnä tosta "kaaresta" X:n vieressä erottaa mikä on valittu
<Max^> ei kai sillä distrolla ole edes kauheasti väliä jos kuitenki itse valitsee mitä siihen asentaa
<Max^> toisissa vaan vähemmän riippivuuksia samoilla toiminnoilla
<Jozo> Max^: Oletusulkonäkö on kyl aika oleellinen asia
<Max^> harvoin jotai ubuntua saa asennettua nii että alle 1000 pakettiä koneel
<Max^> openbox on hyvä ku ei mitään ylimäärästä mukana
<Max^> palkitki vie vaan tilaa jos ei ole niin uus kone että olis joku järkevä resoluutio
<Jozo> Max^: openbox ei taida olla niillä miljoonilla koneilla joissa ubuntu on
<Max^> ei varmaan mut käytin ite sitä minimal versiota
<Jozo> mut on tääki kanava, jos validin ubuntubugin julkituominen saa osaksekseen sitä että 'mitäs vittua käytät ubuntua, etkä openboxia'
<Max^> no onhan tuo ubuntun paketeissa
<Max^> apt-get install openbox vaa
<Jozo> haen lisää kaljaa
<elias_a> Jozo: Huomauttaisin, että Max^ ei ole vakiokalustoa tälllä kanavalla.
<StockAntenna> tehdäänkö tolle bugille mitään?
<Max^> luulis että sellaset ei käytä edes linuxia jotka ei tajua siitä mitään.. windowsiahan ne käyttää tai applen laitteita
<StockAntenna> ei ole ihan noin nykyään
<Max^> ei tavallinen tietokoneenkäyttäjä edes osais asentaa tollasia
<StockAntenna> pieni osuus käyttäjistä ei "ymmärrä Linuxia" vaan vain käyttävät sitä
<Max^> oletusasetuksiakaan ei windowsissa vaihdeta ku pelätään et hajoaa
<StockAntenna> ne lienevät sellaisia joille vapaa käyttis-tietoinen sukulainen on laittanut vanhaan koneeseen Ubuntun esim kiintolevyn mentyä ja koneesta ei ole windows-imagea
<Max^> sit näit jotka käyttää töissä koneita ja väittää että on rikki vaikka se on vaan pois päältä
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän virittää johonkin erillioeen usbnamiskaan killall -15 spotify
<pesasa> Mulla oli joskus pari vuosikymmentä sitten erillinen "killall netscape" tjsp.
<Jozo> StockAntenna: joku on vihdoin tehny edes jotain, siel on bzr linkattu
<Jozo> Max^: Ja ny nyt ku jatketaan, ni miks ihmeessä sä käytät ubuntua.... eiks debian olis sulle parempi valinta?
<Jozo> (voisin sit samantien lopettaa)
<Max^> ei oo jaksanu asentaa siihen koneeseen muutakaan
<Max^> on mul yhes konees gentooki
<Jozo> Onks tääl muute elämää? Siitä on aikaa ku oon tainnu viimeks tääl käydä
<StockAntenna> muutama repliikki päivässä
<Jozo> onks teillä muilla rhythmboxin kanssa ongelmia?
<Thaurwylth> No mistäs tiedät, että ne ovat samoja ongelmia, kuin siulla, vaikka joku sanoisikin, että on?
<Jozo> en mistään
<elias_a> Totta - hieman tarkempaa vikakuvausta kaivattaisiin. :)
<Jozo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/978604
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 978604 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Banshee/Rhythmbox regularly stop playing audio when left on in the background" [Low,Confirmed]
<Jozo> ei tommonen bugiraportti kauheasti auta, mut kuha ajattelin kysellä muilta jos niil ois ongelmia..
<Jozo> mut ku ootte ni kauhean viisaita, ni kertokaapa miten debuggaan rhythmboxia järkevästi
<Max^> en mä ainakaan käytä tollasia.. audacious itellä asennettuna
<Jozo> Tota vasstausta osasinki odottaa
<Max^> vaihdan aina ohjelmaa jos huomaan että ne on liian bugisia
<Max^> menee kummiski aina vuosia että jotai korjataan
<Jozo> Löytäispä jonku toimivan ja hyvän musiikinsoitto-ohjelman
<Max^> mut varmasti täällä joku muu käyttää niitä oletuksena olevia
<Jozo> Olis tietty kiva jos se oletussofta edes toimis. Mut mulle kyl kelpaa ehdotukset paremmista
<Max^> mut voisin kyl olla hiljaa ennenku joku hermostuu niin että tulee bannia :D
<Jozo> kerro vaa jos sul on ehdotuksia
<Jozo> eiks audacious oo joku winamp-klooni?
<Thaurwylth> Vieläkö XMMS on olemassa? Ja voiko Mplayerillä soittaa musiikkia? Siis ei millään Windows Media Playerillä, vaan sillä unkarilaisella monitoimi-mediasoittimella.
<Jozo> no joinasin #rhythmbox-kanavalle, saas nähdä onko se eees hengissä
<Echramath> Mplayerilla voi soittaa vaikka pientä pyöreää näkkileipää
<Thaurwylth> Käy tsekkaamassa nykysääntöjen valossa myös ##rhythmbox, hihii.
<Echramath> Clementine on kiva mutta bugaa ihan kiitettävästi
<Jozo> Pitääks ny viel jotai tuplarisuaitoi sen lisäks kehittää että löytää oikee verkon ja ehkä jopa osaa kirjottaa kanavan nimen oikein
<Echramath> Ja se mikä on ubuntun repoissa on täysin käyttökelvottomasti rikki ollut ainakin viimeksi kun sen asensin
<Jozo> viimeks kuuntelin sit gst123:lle, ku meni hermot. Tänää oon oollu ilma musaa
<Jozo> iha vaa todetakseni ettei se gst ainakaan oo se perimmäimen syy... ehkä se on toi vitu rytmilaatikko
<Jozo> Tais just mun hermot mennä tohon. Pari kertaa oon yrittäny debug-logilla pyörittää sitä, mut ei siitä ota mitää selvää
<Max^> ainut mikä häirsitsi silloi ku kokeilin sitä ubuntun mukana tulevaa viritystä oli se ku kestää melkei tunnin lisätä mediat sinne kirjastoon
<Max^> sit jos ei muista painaa jotai tallennusnappia nii pitää tehdä sama uudestaan
<Jozo> tommosta en oo huomannu
<Jozo> mut meni jo apt-get --purge remove rhythmbox.*
<Max^> no voi vaikuttaa ku niitä tiedostoja oli 30000
<Max^> mut siks yleensä käytän noit missä tehdään vaa soittolistoja
<Jozo> no mul on kai vaa joku 20k
<Jozo> mä en taas tykkää soittolistoista
<Jozo> mä haluaisin soittimen joka tietäis mitä mä halua kuunnella... ja osais käyttää internettii
<Jozo> ois nii paljo mahdollisuuksia, mut ku nykyiset soittimet on täysin jämähtäneitä...
<Jozo> ... tai sit en ole löytänyt yhtään järkevää
<Jozo> pitäis varmaa tehdä ite
<Max^> onko linuxilla edes muita rytmilaatikon tapasia muita ku amarok
<Max^> ni ja mikä banshee se toine olio
<Jozo> Onhan niitä vaikka kuinka
<Jozo> Kaikki tosin keskeneräisiä tai muuten outoja
<Max^> tuossaki kannattas varmaa yhessä koodata yks kunnollinen eikä jokaisen tehä omaa
<Jozo> https://www.tomahawk-player.org/ - toi on nykyisistä mun suosikki, mun en silti tykkää siitä
<Jozo> Ihmisillä on vaa nii erilaiset näkemykset siitä mikä on hyvä. Joku tykkää winampista ja joku jostain muusta...
<Jozo> ... tietty voi nykyisellään pitää oletuksena että soitin osaa ees soittaa musaa
<Jozo> Ja selaimia ihmiset kai nykyään käyttää muodossa jos toisessa eniten musan kuunteluun
<Echramath> Kyllä mä käytän tuota spotifyclienttia
<Jozo> spotifyki on aika pitkälle vaa chromium
<Max^> linuxin spotify ny vasta buginen onkin
<Max^> ainaki se virallinen versio
<Jozo> joo, en ole kai vuoteen käyttänyt sitä. Mut se oli aina iha käynnistyksen jälkee tunnin aina iha tahmassa ku synkkas soittolistoi
<Echramath> Joo siksi aloinkin juuri kyseenalaistaa elämänvalintojani
<Jozo> (jaa, ei mul niitä soittolistoi ole ku jokunen tuhat, mut ei niitä mistää ees saa tuhottua)
<Jozo> mä en oo vuotee kuunnellu musaa, muuta ku kännis aina jokusen kuukauden välein
<Max^> itellä oli lähinnä sellasia että jää valikot päälle tai tekee ihan muutaku pitäs
<Jozo> En mä tiedä mistä Echramath ton elämänvalinnan heitti, mut mulle se tais olla just sitä
<Jozo> Ja tosiaan ny soittaa gst123, pitää vaa ite valita musa ja löytää se hakemisto...
<Jozo> kai tää näinki käy
<Jozo> helpottais jos ois noi tiedostot jossai järjestyksessä... onneks beets korjais sen
<Jozo> Ja tosiaan tekis mieli tehdä se oma soitin... Oon miettiny jos vepiselaimeen tekis, mut harmi ku selaimet ei taida tukea ku mp3+ogg formaattei
<Jozo> ja mulla ku on suurin osa kai flaceina
<jjo> Jozo: ohan flacille javascriptilläkin tehty decoderi
<jjo> en kyllä ole ihan varma miten tidal sen tekee, mutta chromella ajettuna se tukee flac-streamiakin
<jjo> http://audiocogs.org/codecs/flac/
<Jozo> jjo: Joo, ton googletin kyl joskus. En sit jaksanu kokeilla toimiiko se oikeesti. Mut ilmeisesti toi ei ainakaa ois este tehdä sitä soitinta
<Jozo> pari ihan hyvää avointa keskeneräistä aihiotaki jaksoin metsästää... niide päälle vois väsätä helposti jotain
<Jozo> harmi vaa että se kaikki ois javascriptiä, jota en kyl osaa pätkääkään
<Jozo> mut kai sen oppis
<jjo> ei osaa moni mukaan joka javascriptiä kirjoittaa
<Jozo> niin no ainakin javascriptillä pääsis aika pitkällle pelkästää kopypasteemalla kaikenlaista... ja sit ku tuli ensimmäine ongelma ni ois sormi suussa
<Jozo> mitenkähään väheksymättä javascriptiä, mut toi kopypaste-malli taidettiin hilttain esittää lwn.netiss selitykseks php:n suosioon
<Jozo> oon elämässäni kirjottanu neljä riviä javascriptiä. kopypastea oli syntaksi, loput oli muuttujien muuttamista
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-15
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GNU_Octave
<elias_a> pesasa: Hyvä Petri!
<pesasa> Täytyy välillä yrittää vielä jaksaa.
<gildean> joo, ihan hauska idea tehä soitin ja käyttää siihen jotain cef-ratkasua (esim. electron), pitääpä joku päivä koittaa kirjottaa moinen
<gildean> ja ihan silkalla javascriptillä, eikä edes copypasteemalla
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-14
<elias_a> Tiedoksi tännekin jos törmäätte tähän: https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53
<elias_a> Mulla esim. Oma Elisan kanssa tuo ongelma Chromella käytettynä.
<Wapsi> mul toimii ok toi tossa artikkelissa linkattu sivu kylläkin
<Wapsi> aa, mutta mulla onkin chrome 54.x versio
<elias_a> Sinänsä mielenkiintoista että miten ne uudemmat versiot toimivat jos toi 53-version tekemä tulkinta noita serteistä on oikea...
<inz> toi beta-54 saattaa olla "vanhempi" kuin stable-53 tuossa suhteessa
<elias_a> Aaa - se selittäisi.
<inz> katotaas mitä beta-55 sanoo, joka olis samaa ikäluokkaa kuin stable-53
<Wapsi> mut uusin chrome stable on 54.x
<inz> kappas
<inz> jooh, enpä sitten tiiäkkään mitä on tapahtunu, nvm
<elias_a> Chromiumin SSL-serttien hyljeksiminen alkaa jo oikeasti harmittaa. Haittaa koko ajan kun törmää sivustoihin, joiden serteistä Chromium ei tykkää. Onko jollain sattumalta tiedossa ollaanko asialle tekemässä jotain?
<StockAntenna> eihän siinä auta kuin ylläpitäjien panna sertit kuntoon
<StockAntenna> pahempaahan on tulossa ensi vuonna
<Iltsu> joo itellä kävi silleen, että osas softissa sertit kelpas, mut osa hylkäs ne kun olin konffannu väärin
<StockAntenna> FF on tiukka konffaamisen suhteen
<IhqTzup> mjr: Kytkin sen 4. näytön läppäriin chromecastin avulla. Tää ainaskin toimii :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-15
<elias_a> Miten asennetulle käyttöjärjestelmälle kerrotaan, että mistä verkkokortit löytyvät kun levy, jolle käyttis on asennettu siirretään toiseen koneeseen ja bootataan?
<Echramath> Eikö ne nyt yleensä löydy itsekseen...
<elias_a> No ei ne tunnu löytyvän.
<elias_a> Ifconfig löytää vain local-sovittimen.
<elias_a> Mikä se logiikka on millä ne löytävät ne verkkokortit?
<ansa> löytääkö ifconfig -a mitään
<elias_a> Mulla on siis kotipalvelimesta nypätty levy toisessa koneessa ja olen sisällä Lubuntu 14.04:ssa.
<hahlo> onko normaali kernel, kaikki moduulit mukana
<elias_a> ansa: Juu löytää itse asiassa. Siellä on nyt eth2 ja eth3.
<elias_a> hahlo: On ihan vakiokernel.
<hahlo> hyvä kun löysit
<ansa> ah, eli todennäköisesti siellä on udev ja persistent-net rules iskenyt, eli ne on nimetty uudelleen
<elias_a> ansa: Kiitos. Tuolla pääsee eteenpäin.
<ansa> ks. jos löytyy /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ansa> niin siellä on varmaan ne vanhan koneen mac-osoitteet, jos tiedoston poistaa niin uudessa bootissa nimetään sitten taas alkaen eth0:sta
<elias_a> Eli nyt mä vaan kattelen noista laitetiedoista kumpi noista on kumpi ja konffailen käsin interfaces-tiedostoon, että se ja se kortti on eth0 vai?
<elias_a> ansa: Okei - kokeillaas ensin tuota.
<elias_a> ansa: Kiitos! Tuolla tokeentui!
<elias_a> Onko siis logiikka se, että kun siirtää käyttiksen vieraaseen rautaan niin Ubuntu ei siivoa pois niitä olemattomia laitteita?
<ansa> logiikka on se että kun verkkokorteilla ei usein ole mitään oikeaa järjestystä, niin tuo lukitsee sen mikä on ensimmäisellä bootilla havaittu jotta nuo interface-määritelmät pysyy muuttumattomina, eikä esimerkiksi kernel-päivitys vaihda järjestystä
<elias_a> Okei. Nyt ymmärrän.
<Echramath> Työasemassahan tuo ei aiheuta kuitenkaan yleensä mitään
<elias_a> Eiks toi ihan sama tapahdu jos työasemasta ottaa levyn ja laittaa sen toiseen rautaan?
<elias_a> Miten se nyt sitten eroaisi?
<ansa> Joo, ihmettelen just että onko tuo mekanismi otettu pois kun ei 16.10:ssa näy, vai onko se vain että sitä ei käytetä jos on vain yksi interface
<elias_a> Olen puolisen tuntia poissa - palaan sitten ihmettelemään.
<elias_a> Mulla on siis molemmissa noissa kaksi NICiä.
<mjr> nykyään on kai se uusi nimeämiskäytäntö joka on stabiili (?) joka tapauksessa
<ansa> eth0 tuossa näkyy edelleen, voi tietty olla että pitäis olla uus asennus jotta tulis joku muu
<ansa> jahas, tuolta löytyikin joku tieto että virtuaalissa ei käytetä
<ansa> ...tuota persistent-net.rules - systeemiä
<Echramath> elias_a: No lähinnä työasemassa sulla tuskin on mitään määritteitä, että jollain tietyllä interfacella tehdään jotain
<Echramath> elias_a: Sulle tulee yksi ethernet ja jos se saa IP:n niin kaikki on hyvin
<elias_a> Echramath: Aaa - mulla on noin aina työasemassakin.
<elias_a> No - nää mun viritykset on hieman omituisia aina.
<Echramath> Nimenomaan jos on konffannut jotain kiinteää ip:tä tms niin asiaa muuttuu
<StockAntenna> päivän Ubuntuutinen: http://imgur.com/a/YLJV8
<StockAntenna> tuki loppuu pian uusista Artic-raitiovaunuista:)
<elias_a> Hah!
<StockAntenna> kuvan ulkopuolelle jäi yläpalkki ja siihen ehti istua väkeä tuon alapuolelle, ettei saanut toista kuvaa, mutta käyttäjänä oli "Daved", sillä oli kai meiliä kun oli kirjekuoren kuvake ja wifi-kuvake oli onttona
<StockAntenna> teinit luulivat kosketusnäytöksi ja yrittivät painella continueta ja ikoneita
<kirvesAxe> StockAntenna, toi on vaan mainosnäyttöjen käyttis, vaunun kamerajärjestelmästä kaveri sai kerran K-valikon esiin ;)
<StockAntenna> juu eipä tuo mihinkään yhteydessä ole
<kirvesAxe> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-16
<heikki__> moro
<heikki__> onko jotakin myynnissä olevaa läppäriä jossa on kosketusnäyttö (valinnaisesti irroitettava tablettiosa mutta ei pakollinen) johon saa kätevästi ubuntun?
<heikki__> siis yleisesti myynnissä olevaa, esim verkkokauppa?
<heikki__> ja jos, niin mitä niistä suosittelette? :D
<heikki__> HP:n probook on nyt käytössä, mutta siinähän ei ole kosketusnäyttöä
<heikki__> ainakaan mun versiossa
<heikki__> jaano varmaan sen "tablettiosan" saa unohtaa, kun haluan 15" vähintään
<heikki__> mutta kosketusnäytöllä pitää olla
<heikki__> ja kunnon usb liittimet =) Noh
<StockAntenna> onkos jo koneita epäkunnollisilla eli kai tarkoitat C-mallisilla usbeilla?
<heikki__> niinno, tarkoitin vaan että saa esim printterin kytkettyä
<heikki__> ja useampi kuin 1 liitin
<StockAntenna> määrä on tosiaan ongelma ja myös jossain on vain sinisiä liittimiä, joista kaikki laitteet eivät pidä
<heikki__> jaah :>
<elias_a> Törmäsin tällaiseen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1313034
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1313034 in Déjà Dup "Deja-dup reports it couldn't backup ~/.cache/dconf and ~/.gvfs even though it's not supposed to try to (also, ~/.dbus)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<elias_a> Miten asennan uudemman version duplicitystä kuin mitä repoissa on ilman, että rikon koko tsydeemin?
<ansa> https://launchpad.net/~duplicity-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa oiskohan tuolla toimivaa
<elias_a> Kiitos - katsellaanpa.
<elias_a> Jaa - muillakin on ongelmia Deja Dupin kanssa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1600299
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1600299 in Déjà Dup "Giving up after 5 attempts. Error: g-io-error-quark: The specified location is not mounted" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> Koittakaapa ja ilmoittakaa tuonne jos saatte toistettua vian.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-17
<Tehdastehdas> Varmuuskopiointi valittaa joka kerta että "/home/user/.cache/dconf varmuuskopiointi ei onnistunut", vaikka se on ohitettavien listalla.
<Tehdastehdas> (se = /home/user/.cache)
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Näköjään siinä deja-dupissa (varmuuskopiointi) on muutenkin ongelmia nyt.
<elias_a> 20:38 < elias_a> Jaa - muillakin on ongelmia Deja Dupin kanssa:
<elias_a>                  https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1600299
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1600299 in Déjà Dup "Giving up after 5 attempts. Error: g-io-error-quark: The specified location is not mounted" [Undecided,New]
<Tehdastehdas> Samalla olisi kiva saada uusi ominaisuus: kaksi erilaista varmuuskopiota. On nääs aika hankalaa ottaa ison päävarmuuskopion lisäksi avaimenperätikulle osittainen kopio tärkeimmistä kansioista.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Miksi teet noin?
<Tehdastehdas> Tulipalon varalle - siinä menisi iso päävarmuuskopio, joka ei mahdu taskuun.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: No eihän sitä nyt varmuuskopioita mukana kuljeteta. :)
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Mikset laita jonnekin muualle? Kapsilta halpaa tilaa tai muualta pilvestä ja duplicityllä sinne ne varmistukset?
<Tehdastehdas> Pitäisi opetella taas uusi asia, vaikka monta ärsyttävämpää bugia Ubuntussa edelleen ratkaisematta, joihin pitäisi jaksaa keskittyä.
<Tehdastehdas> Jos Ubuntun sovelluksesta "Varmuuskopiot" ei pysty helposti panemaan kopiota pilveen, käyttäjät eivät sitä tee.
<elias_a> No samalla tavallahan se menee siitä pilveen kuin muuallekin.
<elias_a> Näkisin asian näin: varmuuskopio kannattaa joka tapauksessa tehdä muualle kuin kotiin, jos ei ole käytössä palonsuojakaappia tms.
<elias_a> Jos haluaa tuon lisäksi tehdä varmuuskopiointia paikallisesti kotipalvelimelle tms. niin minusta se kannattaa tehdä rsyncillä tai vastaavalla.
<elias_a> Perustelu: Ei ole mitään järkeä siinä, että tekee kahteen paikkaan inkrementaalisia varmuuskopioita.
<elias_a> Ja toisaalta taas niitä inkrementaalisia varmuuskopioita on hyvä olla jossain.
<Tehdastehdas> "samalla tavallahan" - mulla ei edelleenkään ole mitään hajua miten se tehdään. Panisit edes linkin ohjeisiin tai jotain.
<hatiac> Osaisiko joku auttaa, kun en ole löytänyt keinoa estää htop:ia avautumasta aina kun SSH:n yli kirjaudun palvelimelle (Ubuntu Server 16.10)? Myös jos tmuxissa avaa uuden ikkunan, niin htop pomppaa aina silmille.
<Iltsu> .bashrc:ssä varmaan lukee htop?
<hatiac> Sieltä yritin tuossa haulla katsella, mutta ei löytynyt.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-18
<vescu> # server quakenet.org
<vescu> #server quakenet.org
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Siihen varmuuskopioinnin tallennuskohtaan voi aivan hyvin laittaa jonkin muuallakin olevan levytilan esim. ssh-yhteyden kautta.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Tuolla on vanha mutta hyvä kuvaus siitä, miten homman voi tehdä: http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<elias_a> Olennaista on kai hahmottaa se, että sen varmuuskopion voi tehdä tosiaan muuallekin kuin kotipalvelimelle. Ensimmäisen (ja säännöllisesti täydellisen uuden täyden varmistuksen) tekeminen kestää todella pitkään hitaalla yhteydellä, mutta homma toimii silti.
<elias_a> Syy: tavallisimmin tallennetaan vain muutokset -> dataa siirtyy vain kohtuullinen määtä.
<elias_a> määrä...
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-13
<Talikka> Onkohan graafista ohjelmaa selaimen ulkopuolella, jotta voisi katsoa Al Jazeeraa? https://www.unixmen.com/watch-al-jazeera-live-with-one-command/
<elias_a> En usko. Tuota RTMP-dumpin tekemää osaa ei mikään tietämäni GUI-häkkyrä tee.
<Talikka> ai niin, onhan siitä youtube-stream myös, mutta VLC ei taida osata toistaa live-streameja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVHt1_SWTZg
<puhuri> voihan sitä vaikka shelli-scriptiin zenity:llä tehdä "graafisen UI:n" joka kysyy rtmpdump:n tarvitsemat parametrit (URL yms.) ja sen jälkeen käynnistää rtmpdump:n ja vlc:n
<puhuri> ja sitten vain .desktop-tiedosto käynnistämistä varten
<elias_a> puhuri: No noinhan sitä saa tehtyä GUI-kikkareen. Totta! :P
<tale> Onnistuin sotkemaan phpmyadmin asennuksen.
<tale> Miten saan poistettua phpymadmin, kun se haluaa phpmyadin salasanaa jota en tietääkseni kerinnyt antamaan?
<puhuri> dpkg --purge phpmydamin
<tale> puhuri: Ei pääse loppuun, kun se haluaa salasanaa.
<tale> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using     │   │ password: YES)
<Iltsu> se haluu mysql:n salasanaa, ei phpmyadminin
<puhuri> toi on mysql-serverin salasana
<Iltsu> tai varmaan mariadb:n mut kuitenki
<tale> Ei se kysy missään kohtaa salasanaa. Tietäisin kyllä mikä on sql root käyttäjän salasana.
<tale> Koitan nyt purgettamalla pois myös mariadb:n, jos pääsisi aloittamaan alusta.
<tale> Kappas, noin onnistui.
<Tomin> FX 57 julkaistaan erittäin pian, mikäs on mozvoikon tilanne sen suhteen? varmaankaan ei ole saatavissa vielä (syystä ettei ole APIa), vai olenko väärässä?
<Tomin> https://github.com/voikko/mozvoikko/issues/5 käsitykseni taitaa olla oikea
<elias_a> Hei - missäs Ubuntu Finnish Remixin md5summat ovat?
<elias_a> Latasin juuri enkä löydä tarkistussummia mistään.
<Akuli> jos käytit torrenttia niin torrentointiohjelma hoitaa tarkistuksen sun puolesta
<elias_a> No kun en käyttänyt.
<elias_a> Pitäisköhän niiden nyt jossain olla...
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-14
<tale> elias_a: md5summ tiedostot tapaa olla samassa hakemistossa kuin se noudettava tiedosto. Koita saada hakemistolistaus näkyviin.
<tale> Kansiossa http://torvi.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-finnish-remix/16.04/ on tiedosto MD5SUMS
<elias_a> Juu niin näköjään on. Kiitos!
<elias_a> Jännä ettei sitä löydy mistään hakukoneella.
<elias_a> Johtunee siitä, ettei ole linkitetty mihinkään.
<tale> Minun mielestäni usein on niin, että MD5SUMS tiedostoon ei pääse käsiksi jos vain seuraa latauslinkkejä. Pitää hakemistolistaus katsoa jotta siihen pääsee käsiksi.
<elias_a> Tuon takia teen niin, että lätkäisen md5sum-tarkistuksen tuloksen hakukoneeseen. Yleensä löytyy, nyt ei.
<Mikaela> Tiedättekö siitä Firefox 57sta julkaisukelloaikaa tai kauanko menee Ubuntun repoihin ilmestymisen? Se on ainut Firefox-julkaisu jota muistan odottaneeni pidempään ja vaikka kotona minulla on beta, kaipailen sitä kahdelle Ubuntulle
<pesasa> Mikaela: Mitäs siinä sitten on uutta hienoa?
<Mikaela> XUL-extensionit katoavat kokonaan, Quantum engine ja on paljon aiempaa nopeampi
<ernie77> on muuten tullu päivityksiä lisäosiin ihan kivasti. eivät kaikki katoa uuden version tultua
<Mirv> joo 57:aa odottelen jännityksellä itsekin
<Mirv> en nyt jaksa rynniä hankkimalla sitä eri reittiä, mutta jos tällä viikolla tulisi Ubuntuihin
<Mirv> harmi vaan ettei Voikkoa sitten saa oikein toimimaan muuten kuin javascriptversiona viritellen
<thaurwylth> Miten muuten maailma makaa nykyään sen suhteen, että nykyään tai tulevaisuudessa pitäisi kaiken upotetun videon olla suoraan HTML vitosta?
<StockAntenna> muu eli epävapaa maailma?
<Mirv> kai lähinnä silleen että "HTML5" tarjoaa sinulle Windows-, Mac-, Android- ja iPhone-yhteensopivia mustia DRM-laatikoita ja olet kuluttajana yhtä suossa kuin aina ennenkin, vain uusia abstraktioita kehitetty joiden ydinidea sitten tuhottu </sarkasmikyynisyys>
<thaurwylth> Jahans, jahans.
<Mirv> mut siis kyllähän ilmaissisältö mukavasti on siirtymässä vapaaseen HTML5:een, lähinnä edelleenkään ei voi ostaa mitään laadukasta palvelua
<thaurwylth> Oliko alkuperäinen idea näin, että Mozilla ilmoitti, että heidän tuotteissa ei sitten käytetä enää mitään pulikoita, vaan suoraan pitää olla HTML5-videota?
<Mirv> ja esim. NetFlix toimii nyt Firefoxilla Linuxilla... suttuisella kuvanlaadulla ja leffakelvottomalla äänellä
<Mirv> Firefoxissahan on aidosti mukava sandbox niille mustille laatikoille
<thaurwylth> OK!
<Mirv> mutta ei siihenkään luoteta niin että voitaisiin maksaville asiakkaille tarjota esim laaduksta kuvaa, vaan oletus on aina kurittaa asiakkaita
<StockAntenna> ei ole kohtuullista odottaa että epävapaan palvelun pitäs toimia vapaissa käyttiksissä
<StockAntenna> lisäksi näiden käyttö on niche-touhua, jolla ei ole merkitystä palveluiden tuottajien tulovirtoihin
<StockAntenna> mut pitäs kyllä turvata että tuubi ja vimeo toimis aina
<Mikaela> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/57.0/releasenotes/ kun kysyttiin mitä uutta
<Tomin> mukava päivä, kvanttitulikettu ja fedora 27
<hahlo> joo :)
<hahlo> Tomin: mikä ydin siinä on?
<Tomin> hahlo: enpäs tiiä vielä, kun en ole itsekään ehtinyt päivittää. meinasin testata liveä tikulta, kun tällä emolla on jotain omituisia yhteensopivuusonglemia tämän asennuksen ja uusimman (uefi) bios-version kanssa (ajelen nyt siis alkuperäisen biosin varmuuskopiota) että ilmeneekö ne silläkin
<Tomin> julkaisumuistiota yritin selailla, mutta en kyllä löytänyt pakettien versioita
<Tomin> tuoltahan se tietysti näkyisi: https://apps.fedoraproject.org/packages/kernel
<Tomin> 4.13.12 näkyy sanovan
<hahlo> ok
<Tomin> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/14/new-dell-precision-machines-available-with-ubuntu-pre-installed/ tuleekohan Suomeen mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-15
<Mirv> jaa-a, ei ole vähään aikaan näkynyt/kuulunut muista kuin XPS 13:sta Suomessa
<elias_a> Mirv: Moi vaan sullekin pitkästä aikaa!
<Johannn> testi
<kirvesAxe> yy kaa koo
 * Johannn 
<Mirv> elias_a: o/
<Johannn> ubuntu on oikeastaan aika huono. 16.04-päivityksen kanssa tappelin kaksi päivää. palvelimissahan se ei tule kuuloonkaan, vaan käytetään sitten mielummin debiania ja työasemissakin vain koska ubuntu on helppokäyttöinen. mutta epävakaa se on.
<Johannn> missä kaikki on? miksei kukaan tartu trolliini?
<Johannn> testaan vain jos onnistuin konffaamaan emacsin ja rcirc:n oikein mutta aika paha kun huone on tyhjä
<elias_a> Johannn: Onko äidinkielesi ruotsi?
<Johannn> minun? on. mistä tiesit?
<Johannn> mutta joo. tämä ilmeisesti toimii. se riittää minulle
<Johannn> kiitoksia ja jatkoja...
<elias_a> "testaan vain jos onnistuin" - tuosta kuka tahansa kaksikielisellä paikkakunnalla asuva voi päätellä... :D
<elias_a> Nimim. seksin avulla kaksikieliseksi kasvanut.
<pesasa> elias_a: Mua aina naurattaa ruotsinkielisten tapa "säästää tiedostoja".
<hahlo> ja syödä peräruokaa :) efterrätt
<hahlo> muutama finlandsvenska noin kääntänyt
<Talikka> Eräällä Hämeenlinnalaisella Ubuntu on alkanut jumittaa, hiirikin hyppelehtii. Onko syytä arveltavissa?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-16
<tale> Onko Skypen toimimisessa Ubuntussa nyt jotain ongelmia? Mikä versio on se joka kuuluisi olla asennettuna?
<Laodikea> Uusin, mitä skypen verkkosivuilta saa, toimii
<tale> Laodikea: Ubuntun reposta tuleva versioko ei toimi enää?
<elias_a> tale: Olivat päättäneet tuen vanhoille versioille aiemmin tänä vuonna. Törmäsin samaan viime viikolla.
<elias_a> tale: Minä en löytänyt reposta enää mitään.
<Laodikea> En ole koskaan kuullutkaan mistään ubuntun repoista löytyvästä skypestä
<elias_a> Laodikea: On sellainen ollut partner-repossa. Sieltä minä olen sen asentanut.
<Laodikea> Nyt kuulin ekan kerran partner-reposta :D
<elias_a> Häh?
<elias_a> Ihan oikeasti? :O
<Laodikea> Voi olla, että olen nähnyt joskus sellaisen jossain, mutta en ole kiinnittänyt mitään huomiota
<elias_a> Laodikea: Sun kannattaa oikeasti kurkata mitä siellä partner-repossa on. Siellä on kaikenlaista partnereiden tarjoamaan hyödyllista mutta valitettavasti usein suljettua.
<pesasa> Jos ei selainpohjaisuus haittaa, niin: https://web.skype.com/en/
<elias_a> Mites selainpohjaisessa toimii chatit?
<ninnnu> kui?
<ansa> Se Microsoftin uusi "natiivikin" on selainpohjainen, ts. electron-sovellus.
<ninnnu> Tekstin liikuttaminenhan on triviaaleinta ikinä, ja video ja ääni liikahtaa WebRTC:llä
<pesasa> Totahan käsittääkseni ne työpöytäversiotkin käyttävät tai tulevat käyttämään. Electronilla.
<pesasa> Elokuulta juttu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/skype-redesign-everyone-hates-now-available-linux
<ansa> Siinä on muuten export-toiminto, joka osaa hakea kaikki vanhat koneelle tallennetut chat-historiat esiin.
<tale> pesasa: Hyvä juttu kun Linuxillekin tulee vihdoin sovelluksia joita kaikki vihaa. Ei tunne enää Linux-käyttäjä jäävänsä paitsi mistään.
<hahlo> firmat pitää viisaina jotain skype konferensseja
<ninnnu> Skype (for Business) on helpohko (ainakin käyttäjälle), riittävän halpa ja se leikkii Outlookin ja AD:n kanssa. Miksipä sitä ei käytettäisi
<tale> Jos kokoukseen osallistujat on samassa rakennuksessa, miksei suostuttaisi Skypettämään.
<ninnnu> ja etätyö on kans juttu
<tale> Mutta toisessa kaupungissa olevat haluaa ajaa omalla autolla kokoukseen jotta saa päivärahat ja kilometrikorvaukset. Ei mitään skypetyksiä.
<elias_a> ninnnu: No sitä vaan että natiivisovellus on helpompi pitää auki niin että ilmoitukset viesteistä tulee paremmin näkyviin.
<elias_a> Ei mulla ainakaan kovin hyvin huomiota herätä se, että jollain kymmenestä selaimen välilehdestä ilmoitellaan jostain viestistä.
<hahlo> joo ja joillakin sipilöillä on suihkari jolla pääsee turkkuseen asti jos tarvii
<pesasa> elias_a: Et ole ihan nykyajassa. HTML5 ja uudet apit. Sieltä saa tulemaan notifikaatiot ihan työpöydän normaaliin tapaan.
<elias_a> pesasa: Okei. Hyvä tietää. Kiitos!
<pesasa> elias_a: Ja esimerkiksi Chromessa/Chromiumissa voi valikosta valita "Lisää työkaluja > Lisää työpöydälle...", jolloin työpöydälle saa kuvakkeen, jota klikkaamalla Skype (tai mikä vaan sivu) avataan omaan Chrome-ikkunaan ilman selaimen käyttöliittymää.
<elias_a> pesasa: Jeps. Kiitos!
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-17
<elias_a> Onko tietoa kannattaako/pystyykö SSD-levyn kuntoa monitoroimaan SMART-työkaluilla ja saako niillä olennaista tietoa irti?
<elias_a> Kone temppuilee välillä ja kun vika on juuriosion tiedostojärjestelmässä niin alkaa mietityttää että mitähän tässä pitäisi tehdä...
<puhuri> tarkistaa varmuuskopiointi
<puhuri> en muista, onko kertaakaan smartista ollut iloa ilmoittamaan ssd-levyn hajoamisesta, yleensä hajonneet ns. suorilta
<thaurwylth> Joo, sehän voi tarinan mukaan tapahtua ihan silmänräpäyksessä ja lisäksi menetykset ovat usein pysyviä.
<thaurwylth> Silmänräpäyksessä tarkoittaa siis sitä, että ensin toimii 100 % ja sitten toimii 0 %.
<elias_a> Kyllähän tuo SMART varoittelee yhtä jos toistakin. Teenpä vielä yhden varmuuskopion kotihakemistosta ja surffaan kauppaan, josta saa uuden.
<elias_a> Smartmontools kertoo kyllä samat asiat kuin pyörivästäkin levystä.
<elias_a> Ja kyllä on aika tehdä jotain...
<elias_a> 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   104   104   050    Pre-fail  Always
<elias_a> Mistähän sitä keksisi tuohon hyvän SSD:n tilalle... onko suosituksia?
<puhuri> Adata:n m.2 ssd meni takuuvaihtoon mukisematta
<puhuri> pari kertaa on käynyt, että levy on näkynyt jonkin 32 kB kokoisena - antoivat tuohon takuuvaihtoon sitten ohjeet windowsin levyhallinasta katsomaan onko siellä jotain partitioita
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-18
<Talikka> vähän juttua Abitti-kokeesta ja LaTeXista ja tehtävävihkoista
<Talikka> https://fourferries.com/webshop/fi/product-category/vihkot/
<hahlo> laskutikulla en osaa laskea :P
<Tekno> mikä vittu on laskutikku
<Tekno> joskus kuullu mut en oo nähny tai käyttäny
<hahlo> mä oon nähny, se oli ennen taskulaskinaikaa
<EnPystyAvataTied> Mul on Xubuntu 17.10 ja mä en pysty avata tiedostoi Nautiluksest. Thunaris kyl toimiii
<thaurwylth> Tästä kuuluisasta MIT kannustushuudostahan sen ainakin on voinut oppia: http://www.mitathletics.com/sports/w-crewlt/cheer  Englanniksi siis slide rule on laskutikku, näin on marjat.
<hahlo> cool
<tale> EnPystyAvataTied: Onko sinulla sekä Gnome että XFCE asennettuna? Toimiiko Nautilus Gnome -istunnossa ja Thunar XFCE-istunnossa?
<EnPystyAvataTied> Mulla on vaan Xfce
<FinKsu> Oon asentanu Steamin Winen avul mut store on musta
<FinKsu> Muuten toimii
<FinKsu> Mä oon yrittäny ettii Googlest mut mikää ei toimi
<Tomin> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444 HowTo kertoo että pitää käyttää -no-cef-sandbox
<FinKsu> Oon yrittäny
<Hejkki> moi, onko keinoa jakaa androidin youtubet ja katsomot ym verkon yli ubuntun ruudulle?
<Hejkki> vähän niinku chromecastin tyyliin, mutta siis ubuntulle, ei telkkariin
<Laodikea> Play-kaupasta löytyy ohjelmia Android-puhelimen näytön streamaamiiseen
<Hejkki> nimellä?
<Laodikea> sitten vaan VLC:llä/selaimella/tai muulla vastaavalla toistaa tämän streamin
<Laodikea> Tein verkkohaun hakusanoilla: "Stream Android screen to network"
<ninnnu> tosin tolla saa heikompaa tulosta kuin se mitä esim. Chromecast tekee
<Laodikea> Veikkaan kans, että näin ei saa kovin hyvää jälkeä aikaan, vaikka kuvaa siirtyisikin
<ninnnu> Ku ideaalitapauksessa Chromecastissa se media ei kulje luurin kautta
<Hejkki> esim toi screen stream ei ole mitä haen
<Hejkki> sehän jakaa vain näytön, ja ääni tulee tabletilta??
<Hejkki> veikkaan ettei kyseistä ohjelmaa ole olemassakaan
<Laodikea> Siihen siten 3,5 mm plugipiuha
<Hejkki> nii ja kivasti viiveellä kuva? Ei kiitos
<Hejkki> kokeiltu joskus tuollaista
<Hejkki> hommaan vissiin sit jonku miracastin tai chromecastin kun ei muuta keinoa ole
<Hejkki> miraclecast on sellanen joka on tota varten ubuntulle löytyy, mut vissii kuollu projekti...?
<Laodikea> https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast on sinne tullut committeja vielä huhtikuussa
<Hejkki> no ehin jo sulkea sivun jossa sanottiine ttä se on uollut, mutta joo
<Hejkki> ei tuokaan ole mun tarkoitukseen. Ei voi käyttää pc:llä sitten nettiä jos toi on päällä
<Laodikea> voi käyttää, jos kääntää kernelin itse :)
<Hejkki> enkä saanut toimimaan muutenkaan tuota... on epäyhteensopivaa laitteistoa
<Hejkki> vissiinki
<Hejkki> noh, nukkumaan täytyy mennä. Aamulla herätys
<Laodikea> En minäkään vuosi sitten säätäessäni saanut sitä toimimaan, mutta ongelma oli miraclecastista riippumattomassa päässä
<Hejkki> ok
<Laodikea> Muistaakseni yritin siirtää ubuntulta armbianille, mutta molemissa päissä oli niin surkeat wifi-usb-palikat, ettei toivoakaan
<Laodikea> Jaa, ei tämä näytä vaativankaan kernelin kääntämistä: https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast/issues/75
<Laodikea> mutta distron vaihtaminen tulee kyl kyseeseen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-19
<puhuri> DLNA (UPnP) vaikuttaa kanssa vähän kuolleelta, vaikka siinäkin ajatus oli ihan hieno eli medialähde, toisin ja ohjaus voivat kaikki olla kaikki eri laitteissa
<puhuri> sinänsä positiivista oli huomata, että andoidilla onnistuu http-streemin toisto chromecastilla
<usvi> mulla tais olla joku buffalon reititin tomatolla, jossa toimi aikanaan Modern Warfare 2:n verkkopeluu palomuurien suhteen. yritin ne säännöt kopioida sieltä 1:1, mutta eipä se ikinä futannu. ainoa mitä en kopioinu tais olla upnp-asetukset, oiskohan se sitten niistä kiinni
<jjo> UPnP ei ole kyl ollenkaan kuollut
<usvi> äkkiseltään mietityttää sen tietoturva
<jjo> Se taitaa olla ainoa avoin protokolla jota käytetään erillisissä hifilaitteissa
<jjo> Tai siis Linnillä on siihen oma laajennos OpenHome ja Sonoksellakin kai omansa
<usvi> tuoltahan noita voi katella  https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvekey.cgi?keyword=upnp
<elias_a> jjo: Hetkinen? Linn kuten Linn Sondek?
<Dwadclod> Nyt löysi Clamtk tämmösen : win.trojan.perelett-1, onko vaaraa?
<ninnnu> riippuu mistä se löyty
<Dwadclod> Windowsin puolelta
<ninnnu> ja että meinasitko ajella sitä tiedostoa esim. winellä
<Dwadclod> Noup
<ninnnu> Linuxissa ei win-malwaret kauheesti kiinnosta
<ninnnu> mikä tiedostonimi?
<Dwadclod> ninnnu: luulee F-Securen jotain "osaa" haitalliseksi
<Dwadclod> Olis voinut tuon lukea ennen kysymättä..
<ninnnu> ei olis eka kerta ku torjuntaohjelmat vetää toisiaan turpaan tunnistekantojen takia
<jjo> elias_a: Linn kuten Linn Sondek. Ne luopuivat CD-soittimista vuosia sitten ja vaihtoivat striimereihin. Tekevät myös softat talon sisällä: https://oss.linn.co.uk/trac
<elias_a> jjo: Ok. Kiitos!
<elias_a> Mielenkiintoista.
<elias_a> Täytyypä vähän tutkailla mitä kaikkea ovat puuhailleet.
